# Naruto Chapter 593 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Predict away! 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


 


FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 4, 2012)

Some heavy shit will happen
A non full Juubi will be summoned, Oonoki is going to get killed while trying to stop Madara, and orochimaru is going to talk with saske


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

juubi time madara will probably sense the juubi and try and go to the location


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara quickly rapes the Kages, then departs.


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

I predict that we'll see Juubi or at least a weaker version of it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

I can't wait to see the Juubi next week. I'm so excited.


----------



## harurisu (Jul 4, 2012)

Tobi, Sasuke, Madara, there are so many things happening at the same time ><
I hope to see Madara vs Kage next week.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

finally Madara Rinnegan action to finish off the kages,weaker Juubi and sasuke next steps.
could be a great chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Juubi alone would make next week's chapter a great one.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 4, 2012)

Will the rest of the rookies and the Alliance troops arrive? Or are they already present with their pom poms?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Will the rest of the rookies and the Alliance troops arrive? Or are they already present with their pom poms?



Wouldn't be at all surprised if they finally arrived just as the Juubi was reborn.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 4, 2012)

*Chapter 593:*   The Seperation of the Bijuu

As Sasuke goes to bring back Orochimaru, Tobi begins final ritual before he summons the Jyuubi.   The world shakens as if it's frightened.   The Kyuubi and Hachibi know what's comming and tell Naruto of their origins.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 4, 2012)

I predict we doNT get to see the Juubi but merely a glimpse or something, next week's last page will probably be where we'll see it, like we'd only see it's 10 tails


----------



## Syntaxis (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara: I'll guess I do _this_...
Kages: Oh no, he does _that_...
Sasuke: I'll go to _that _one now...
Taka: He'll go to _that _person...
Tobi: I will do _the _one thing now...
Naruto/co: He doesn't mean _that _thing, does he...

NEXT TIME! WILL THINGS FINALLY START BEING NAMED FOR WHAT THEY ARE?

This is freaking annoying.


----------



## Camoball (Jul 4, 2012)

-Sasuke does something

-Tobi keeps doing what he's doing

-Madara finishes the Kages and takes off

My awesome predictions.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 4, 2012)

I predict Onoki finally dies next chapter





> Madara: I'll guess I do this...
> Kages: Oh no, he does that...
> Sasuke: I'll go to that one now...
> Taka: He'll go to that person...
> ...



dat hyping up


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> I predict we doNT get to see the Juubi but merely a glimpse or something, next week's last page will probably be where we'll see it, like we'd only see it's 10 tails



Then someone would have to die, and it's only fitting that we start with you.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Then someone would have to die, and it's only fitting that we start with you.



Kishi has pulled this off before, it shouldn't surprise you if he continues


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wouldn't be at all surprised if they finally arrived just as the Juubi was reborn.



That's what I believe as well but I thought they were already there with Naruto (from a previous chapter, can't remember which) 

Wonder what they can do against Juubi... Except be fodder for the Juubi to take out


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> That's what I believe as well but I thought they were already there with Naruto (from a previous chapter, can't remember which)
> 
> *Wonder what they can do against Juubi*... Except be fodder for the Juubi to take out



Die, serving as hype for the Juubi's incredible power.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara spanks the Kages and leaves. Some Nardo and Tobi stuff. Karin runs into the trio.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 4, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Madara: I'll guess I do _this_...
> Kages: Oh no, he does _that_...
> Sasuke: I'll go to _that _one now...
> Taka: He'll go to _that _person...
> ...





_that_ Kishi....

[/offtopic]

I predict oro coming out from some cursed mark. 



I would say from Madara's one....


----------



## Chuck (Jul 4, 2012)

I predict Sasuke kills Suigetsu & Juugo  he abandoned them for a reason


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Die, serving as hype for the Juubi's incredible power.




Yeah seriously, that's what I'm afraid of man.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Yeah seriously, that's what I'm afraid of man.



Come on, you know it's the right thing for the author to do. 


Don't worry, Tenten is safe.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 4, 2012)

Juugo, Suigetsu, and Sasuke run into Karin. Drama ensues.

Maybe the the rookies finally show up, since Madara is on his way to Naruto now he'll need all the help he can get.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 4, 2012)

Starts with Sasuke, who explains that Orochimaru is using the cursed seals as some sort of horcrux ripoff. Sasuke says that he's going to pull Orochimaru out and uses asspull Sharingan magic on Anko's CS.

Meanwhile Madara rapes the Kages and leaves, he senses what Tobi is doing...

Tobi says that it's finally time for his plan. The Gedo Mazo crumbles and reveals a huge ten-tailed monster inside it.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Gai suddenly collapses & dies and is revealed to have been using the 8th gate this whole time


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> Gai suddenly collapses & dies and is revealed to have been using the 8th gate this whole time



He'll use the 8th Gate to save Naruto, and as his life is about to flicker away, Sakura saves him.

Watch, it's going to go down.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Come on, you know it's the right thing for the author to do.
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Tenten is safe.



Hahaha I know!! She's too safe!!! I wanna see her use the Bashosen dammit!

Hoping to see the rookies reach Naruto in the next few chapters though, but I'm still not sure how they can be relevant to the upcoming fights anymore!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> He'll use the 8th Gate to save Naruto, and as his life is about to flicker away, Sakura saves him.
> 
> Watch, it's going to go down.



 so Sakura's medic skills have advanced that far huh?  well it'll be good for character development anyway






Red Raptor said:


> Hahaha I know!! She's too safe!!! I wanna see her use the Bashosen dammit!
> 
> Hoping to see the rookies reach Naruto in the next few chapters though, but I'm still not sure how they can be relevant to the upcoming fights anymore!



I predict Tenten regaining possession of the Amber Sealing Pot & the other sealing pot


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> so Sakura's medic skills have advanced that far huh?  well it'll be good for character development anyway



Kishi is liable to do something as cheesy as that.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 4, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Hahaha I know!! She's too safe!!! I wanna see her use the Bashosen dammit!
> 
> Hoping to see the rookies reach Naruto in the next few chapters though, but I'm still not sure how they can be relevant to the upcoming fights anymore!



Not even the 10 tails is strong enough to break through Konoha 11 plot shield.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke needs Orochimaru to revive the Uchiha clan and he will probably ask him a few questions as well. We will also see a bit of Juubi and Madara kills Onoki.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 4, 2012)

Naruto vs Tobi for 16 pages. JK

Chapter will be split one half will be Oonoki unveiling his final jutsu and the other will be the revival of a Juubi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto vs Tobi for 16 pages. JK
> 
> Chapter will be split one half will be Oonoki unveiling his final jutsu and the other will be the revival of a Juubi.



Give us a longer one bearzerger, I think it's been awhile.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Hahaha I know!! She's too safe!!! I wanna see her use the Bashosen dammit!
> 
> Hoping to see the rookies reach Naruto in the next few chapters though, but I'm still not sure how they can be relevant to the upcoming fights anymore!



she wont use the fan anymore she almost died last time and the shinobi healing her said not to use it again. 

next chapter should be interesting wonder if we will see the juubi next week or it will take a couple chapter to revive him. i can see madara leaving after beating the kages


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Give us a longer one bearzerger, I think it's been awhile.



Hmm, perhaps tomorrow. Right now I'm too tired from work.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 4, 2012)

I think naruto will wonder how tobi got kuramas chakra... then kurama will explain to naruto what happened in past and how kinkaku and ginkaku got some of his chakra.... to get the urban legends clear....

then we will see pseudo-10tails appearing....chapter will end with naruto starting to get into biju mode again (but this time full force without the 5minutes thing as he gets the perfect synhro this time).... maybe reinforcements gets to see the monster from far away and decide to hold as getting near in such huge group would be dangerous... so they split in smaller groups...

maybe some of madara talk or punishing kages for bad talk to him  (the "ugly" thing...)... madara leaves while kages say "damn...damn it"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2012)

A split between Madara/Kages and Tobi/Naruto.

Maybe Hawk runs into Karin.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 4, 2012)

*Naruto 593 Predictions*
*God's don't speak.*

Sasuke: Suigetsu, chop off some of Kabuto's flesh.
Suigetsu: What? Why? I don't want to get my hands all slimy...
Sasuke: ....*glares with sharingan*
Suigetsu: Alright alright...
_Suigetsu chops off a bigpart of his stomach_
Sasuke: Juugo, lay her down here.
Juugo: What are you doing?
Sasuke: Back when Orochimaru was my sensei, he would explain how the edo tensei worked, although he never dared to tell me how to do it. Now, with this scroll, I think I finally have a way to figure out how to use edo tensei.
Juugo: Why do you want to know that technique?
Sasuke: I need to speak to.....
Sasuke: The founder.
Suigetsu: You mean that first hokage? How are you gonna do that when he's.....
Juugo: The scroll.....
Sasuke: After Orochimaru lost his arms to the third, he wanted to desperately retrieve them by speaking with the death god. He failed several times but it would seem he had the contract all this time.
Suigetsu: So that's what you're gonna do. Revive Orochimaru using the DNA from Kabuto and the chakra from this womans curse mark, genjutsu him into telling you how edo tensei works, then get him to make the death god seals and then.....what?
Sasuke: I will speak with this death god.
Juugo: You sure...sounds dangerous.
Sasuke: It's a risk I have to take.
Suigetsu: Wait...wait...wasn't Orochimaru sucked into that jar of your brother?
*Sasuke activates Susano*
Suigetsu: Shit Sasuke I'm sorry, I was just asking--
Sasuke: emptys the jar and out comes Orochimaru.
Juugo: I see.
Sasuke: Before Itachi died, he gave me his sword and shield. I felt it the moment he touched me.
Juugo: So wake him up.
_Sasuke grabs the flesh of Kabuto and places it on Anko's shoulder._
Sasuke: The chakra emitted from this should bring him back to this world. He is under a genjutsu as well.
Orochimaru: !?
Orochimaru: AHHHHHHHHH *leaps away*
_Sasuke grabs him with the Susano_
Sasuke: Where do you think you're going?
Orochimaru: How....what;s the meaning of this...
Orochimaru: !? Is that....Kabuto?
_Sasuke activates his eternal mangekyou sharingan._
Orochimaru: !? My my...has time changed....I have a lot to catch up on.
Sasuke: You only have one goal. *Sharingan*
Orochimaru: !??.............
Sasuke: Perform the seals to summon the death god. And tell me everything about edo tensei.
_Orochimaru performs the seals_ 
Sasuke:....
Suigetsu: So.....where is he?
Sasuke: How come I can't see the death god.
Juugo: Because only the caster can see him....
Suigetsu: Well so much for that genius plan Sasuke...
Sasuke: *Mangekyou Sharinan* 
Sasuke: !!! I ....just barely...I can see him behind Orochimaru.
Sasuke: Shinigami...restore the souls of the past hokages.
Death God:
Sasuke: Now.
Death God: _Your eyes are not complete, you cannot order me around, only those with true power may command me. _
Sasuke: Incomplete? I have the strongest eyes. Don't play around with me.
Death God: _You remind me of him. As impressive as it it, even with incomplete eyes you can still see and hear me. It must mean you are part of him..._
Sasuke: So is that a yes.
Death God: _The exchange is simple. You give me a soul, I give you a soul._
Sasuke: I will exchange Orochimaru and Kabuto for the souls of Hashirama Senju and .....
Death God:...
Suigetsu/Juugo: ....
Sasuke: *flashback of Itachi* The lord third loved his village like his family, he did everything to prevent the massacre. He was Danzo's superior, my lord Hokage.
Sasuke: Hiruzen Sarutobi.
Death God: _The deal has been made. Their souls have returned to their bodies. Now..._
Kabuto in Izanami: *Itachi: you cannot defeat me* Danit...no matter what I do....he counters it.
Kabuto; !!? What my body....
Kabuto's glasses fall off.
Kabuto: This is.....Kabuto smirks.
Kabuto: So...he managed to do what we couldn't. Uchiha Sasuke...you may have just exceeded Itachi's level.
_Kabuto steps on his glasses and breaks them._
_Kabuto's soul leaves his body. A blurry image of Itachi and Sasuke in the background_
Kabuto: It seems in the end...I truly was blind.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## WT (Jul 4, 2012)

^Awesome prediction as always


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 4, 2012)

*Predictions for the remainder of the Manga.*

Sasuke gets Senju DNA, gets the rinnengan from a still alive Orochimaru. Madara is about to kill all the kages when Sasuke arrives. Sasuke defeats Madara. The following scene

Raikage: You!
*Raikage rushes Sasuke*

*Sasuke hits him away with a swing of perfect sussano*

Tsunade : Sasuke...

*Sasuke looks straight at Tsunade, with the rinnengan version of his kage summit insane evil look*

Sasuke: The leaf is next!

Naruto, Kakashi, and Gai prevent Tobi from getting the Juubi. Tobi retreats. Back at Konoha, Naruto reveals the truth about Itachi, and that it was Itachi who ended Edo Tensei.

Soon after Sasuke arrives and kills the 2 elders, He begins to fuck some major shit up and kills 2 of the K11. Sasuke and Naruto then fight. 

Sasuke defeats Naruto, is about to land a killing blow, when Tobi appears. Tobi takes off his mask and he is Izuna. It turns out he was responsible for the Kyuubi attack, as well as spured the ideas of rebellion in the Uchiha, and founded Akatsuki. Sasuke gets enraged, considering him the cause of Itachi's pain. Sasuke and Naruto team up on Tobi. The fight ends when Sasuke puts a chidori through his brain while Naruto puts a rasengan through his heart, killing him and saving the Ninja world.

Five years later, Sasuke returns to Konoha, to see Itachi's face carved in the mountain, just under those of the Kage.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 4, 2012)

^


----------



## Ghost (Jul 4, 2012)

*Chapter 593: Meeting with an old "friend"*

Sasuke: "That woman over there has the Curse Seal, I'll use my Sharingan to go inside her mind and find Orochimaru"

Suigetsu: "So, he has stored himself in those Curse Seals? He really is hard to kill"

Sasuke: "Juugo, lift her up"

*Juugo lifts Anko on his arms and Sasuke activates his Sharingan and stares in Anko's eyes*

Anko: "Where am I?" *Anko looks around and notices Sasuke*

Anko: "Uchiha Sasuke! What are you doing here, where are we?"

Sasuke: "We are in your subconscious, I'm looking for Orochimaru"

Anko: "What?!"

???: Ku ku ku ku... It's been a while, Sasuke-kun"

Sasuke: "..."

Anko: "!!!"

Orochimaru: "Oh, Anko is here too, of course"

Sasuke: "Orochimaru, I need some information"

Orochimaru: "And why would I tell-"

Sasuke: "I'll get you out of here for exchange of information"

Orochimaru: "Ku ku ku, so, what do you want to know?"

*Chapter ends*

Couldn't think anything for the other two battles.


----------



## calimike (Jul 4, 2012)

I predicted Madara finish kages before goes to Naruto's fight scene.

It's good news that WSJ #33 is on sale on Saturday July 14th instead of Monday July 16th due to holiday. That mean early spoiler is out on late Monday or early Tuesday?


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

calimike said:


> I predicted Madara finish kages before goes to Naruto's fight scene.
> 
> It's good news that WSJ #33 is on sale on Saturday July 14th instead of Monday July 16th due to holiday. That mean early spoiler is out on late Monday or early Tuesday?



yea usually that means Tuesday spoilers.and this is a good one since this chapter is already the most anticipated we had in a while.


----------



## Talis (Jul 4, 2012)

Juubi wil break Tobi's mask.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

early spoiler that is great has been a while since a early chapter right. since the one will the kages joining forces


----------



## Bringer (Jul 4, 2012)

I predict

*Tobi summons gimped 10 tails. Right when backup arrives. Naruto mode runs out,Guy collapses,as does Kakashi. Naruto is tired. Bee reverts to normal form injured and tired. And 10 tails stands before the rest of the alliance.*

*With one swipe of its tail it destroys most of the alliance.*

*It now stands before Naruto peers. Sakura is healing both Guy and Kakashi.*

Sakura: Naruto! Its okay were here now.

Lee: This is not only your battle......this is ours as well.

Hinata: This time. We protect you!

Negi:[What power...this chakara. That beast!]

*Tobi engages. Only to be attacked head on by Kiba,Rocklee,Chogi,and Negi.*

*Tenten gets some height and unleashes thousands of chains to wrap around 10 tails but the chains are efortlessly broken.*

*Tobi jukes everyone who charged at him and quickly captures bee sending him to a the pocket dimension to deal with later*

Kakashi: Dammit!

*Kakashi blacks out*

Sakura: Kakashi sama!

Tobi: Now the brat!

*The 10 tails moves its tails to make a powerful gust sending everyone flying.*

Tobi: Now he is mine!

*Tobi is inches away from Naruto but is intercepted by Hinata*

Hinata: Naruto run!

Tobi: Die!

*Tobi kills Hinata and sends Naruto to the pocket dimension.*

Guy: N-no...it cant be.

Tobi: Thats right. I WO-.........

Tobi:[This feeling.....Itachi...no....edo tensei was canceled....then where is this powerful genjutsu coming from?]

Sakura: Me!

*Back to reality and everyone is getting up from 10 tails attack. Hinata is not dead. And Naruto,Kakashi,and Guy are evacuated and gone. But sadly Bee was actually taken.*

Tobi:[This girl...her genjutsu is on the level of Itachi!]

Sakura:


----------



## Addy (Jul 4, 2012)

i predict one of the following:

1- orochimaru/scroll/anko.
2- tobi vs naruto and juubi crap. the world is engulfed in plan of the eyemoon thingy genjutsu except for sasuke, naruto, and madara.
3- orochimaru is alive and itachi sealed a clone.
4- madara vs kages........... more of the same shit


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Early spoilers next week, Fuck Yeah!!


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 4, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Sakura:



Oh god make it happen kishi


*Spoiler*: __ 



except about Hinata dieing part, you can leave that out


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 4, 2012)

Kakashi Kamui's one of the pots.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Kakashi Kamui's one of the pots.



Too late, Gedo Mazou already swallowed them.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara quickly rapes the Kages, then departs.



He already departed.



Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 593:*   The Seperation of the Bijuu
> 
> As Sasuke goes to bring back Orochimaru, Tobi begins final ritual before he summons the Jyuubi.   The world shakens as if it's frightened.   The Kyuubi and Hachibi know what's comming and tell Naruto of their origins.



This is very deep and emotional.  Fitting for Kishimoto. (as well as a gentle way of saying _flashbacks_)



The Flying Chuck said:


> I predict Sasuke kills Suigetsu & Juugo  he abandoned them for a reason



He is not killing them.  They are loyal allies.



Klue said:


> He'll use the 8th Gate to save Naruto, and as his life is about to flicker away, Sakura saves him.
> 
> Watch, it's going to go down.



That would be beautiful and sad.  He's such a great guy!



Mateush said:


> Sasuke needs Orochimaru to revive the Uchiha clan and he will probably ask him a few questions as well. We will also see a bit of Juubi and Madara kills Onoki.



Sasuke does not want to stress out a clan that is already dead.  He is not that insane and selfish.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2012)

Is there really early spoilers next week and if there is then when.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't know why, but my gut tells me to expect a "big" chapter next week. Juubi appearing, Madara owning the Kages or Sasuke making contact with Orochimaru - something big is going to go down.

Can't wait.



Obd lurker said:


> Is there really early spoilers next week and if there is then when.



With a Saturday release (normally Monday), we'd receive spoilers a day early. For me, the normal spoiler / chapter release day is on Wednesday, so I would expect spoilers to appear on Tuesday.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok thanks and there will be one epic chapter this week, I can't wait.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Ok thanks and there will be one epic chapter this week, I can't wait.



What are you looking forward to the most?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2012)

Probally jubbi even if its not complete but I have a feeling tobi will atleasst add killer bee to the jubbi to make it stronger.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Probally jubbi even if its not complete but I have a feeling tobi will atleasst add killer bee to the jubbi to make it stronger.



Hopefully, but I honestly don't see Kishi killing off Killerbee at this point.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah me either, hopefully naruto becomes the real jubbi cobtainer so we can see its true power.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hopefully, but I honestly don't see Kishi killing off Killerbee at this point.



Yeah, no kidding. He kept him alive too long and now he likes him too much. 

Honestly, considering all the reviving going on right now and the depiction of this "_war_," (lol) I would be surprised if the manga ended with Minato, Kushina, Itachi, Jiraiya and so on dead. Right now I am actually expecting an euphoric ending where everyone lives and Naruto rides a unicorn over a rainbow bridge.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Yeah, no kidding. He kept him alive too long and now he likes him too much.
> 
> Honestly, considering all the reviving going on right now and the depiction of this "_war_," (lol) I would be surprised if the manga ended with Minato, Kushina, Itachi, Jiraiya and so on dead. Right now I am actually expecting an euphoric ending where everyone lives and Naruto rides a unicorn over a rainbow bridge.



Sasuke's Rinne Tensei, revives the entire Uchiha Clan, Naruto's parents, Jiraiya and even brings Kiba's father home.

Sounds about right.




Obd lurker said:


> Yeah me either, hopefully naruto becomes the real jubbi cobtainer so we can see its true power.



Your sig throws me off every time. 

__________________


----------



## Talis (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't believe it we're up to see the Juubi finally.
I am just wondering where the scene will switch because Sasuke+Madara has to travel to their new destination now.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 5, 2012)

How funny would it be if JUST when the Juubi was about to come out, Sakura comes out in hyperspeed at dragon punches the GM, shattering into pieces while saying "Shannaro!!"


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2012)

This damn jubbi better be strong as shit and I hope madara steals the jubbi then contiunes to make a perfect 10 tails then naruto can come out with super sage mode and team up with sasuke to beat madara.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2012)

I just hope to learn about the 9-tomoe eye. Doubt we'll see it next week, but still, I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## auem (Jul 6, 2012)

i don't anticipate much revelation for this chapter...592 was too much for me...

i think we will know where sasuke is heading(where he thinks oro is) and chapter will end with gedo breaking/spitting out something,we will see it's silhouette...

may be two page of madara-kages in between...


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2012)

auem said:


> i don't anticipate much revelation for this chapter...592 was too much for me...
> 
> i think we will know where sasuke is heading(where he thinks oro is) and chapter will end with gedo breaking/spitting out something,we will see it's silhouette...
> 
> may be two page of madara-kages in between...



I'd hate the chapter so much if that's all we received.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 6, 2012)

well the chapter was a mess I would say... becouse for the last 2months of the boring stuff...it was just focusing on itachi,sasuke and kabuto and nothing else... and now as that fight ended we get to see 1-2pages of everything and it moves WAY to fast.... like kishi should focus for 2-3chapters on naruto only and his fight against gedo... then 1-2chapters about sasuke and his new goal.... and nest 1-2chapers on kages and madara.... but now we got a MESS...bits of everything which is important to the plot...

but what I really didnt like is the last page... I feel like im watching some kind of video game....like mortal combat or something.... we get last page with "VS" few chapters back we too got to see the same thing.... the little chibi-chars in 3panels presenting each fight (naruto, kages and itachi).... now we got another VS page of madara, sasuke and tobi... nothing really changd ;/

kishi should focus on 1battlefield at a time and not split it in many and create havoc...


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 6, 2012)

Madara rapes the Kages. Tobi rapes Naruto. Karin breaks about of prison. 
Karin rapes Sasuke.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 6, 2012)

NARUTO 593 (Towards the end)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G8vumOTbd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2012)

lol, that was awesome.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, that was awesome.



I couldn't stop laughing when I first saw this, I was waiting for the Juubi to appear in the manga to post this


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 6, 2012)

Chapter 593 Great leaving

Sasuke, Suigetsu and Juugo leave the cave in order to look for Oro.

Kabuto leaves Izanami.

Madara brushes the Kages off and leaves to retrive Kurama.

Karin leaves Konoha's prison.

Juubi leaves Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2012)

Want to know something funny guys?


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Want to know something funny guys?



Tobi is going to become the Juubi Jinchuuriki next week, upgrading his eyes to the next stage of the Rinnegan? 

Did I guess correctly?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2012)

No,  I created an obd thread: tobi vs nardo, kizaru, kuna, and minato but under the conditions that all tailedbeasts and gedo,  and the sealing pot are out and everybody has kbowledge and then these intelligent people thinks naruto can shitstomp tobi with five minutes of bm, and half of them don't even if know about the sealing pot ir the genjustu o is the third mizukage.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2012)

Well here it goes:

Sasuke, Juugo and Suigetsu exit the cave, Sasuke summons his hawk and gives a vague thanks to them for bringing him that piece of info, however Suigetsu and Juugo think it might be dangerous to go meet Orochimaru alone, Sasuke argues a bit but in the end lets them go with him. After they depart and inside the cave, Kabuto slowly opens his eyes.

We shift to Tobi and basically Gedou Mazou just recieved a power up and a prove of that is that it starts to pull out some tails resembling each of the Bijuus's and starts attacking Naruto and co., overpowering them.

The chapter ends with Madara getting into a battle position, determined to quickly finish off the Kages so that he go while Tsunade makes a summoning handseal.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well here it goes:
> 
> Sasuke, Juugo and Suigetsu exit the cave, Sasuke summons his hawk and gives a vague thanks to them for bringing him that piece of info, however Suigetsu and Juugo think it might be dangerous to go meet Orochimaru alone, Sasuke argues a bit but in the end lets them go with him. After they depart and inside the cave, Kabuto slowly opens his eyes.
> 
> ...



We'll probably receive something along these lines. Sasuke/Taka, Kabuto and Madara are taking baby steps forward, but seeing the Juubi would make the wait worth it and give us plenty to discuss for another week.

While I don't mind the next chapter playing out the way you described, I would hope that either Sasuke meets Orochimaru immediate (pulls him out of Itachi's eyes) or Madara uses a new move to defeat the Kages or Space/Time Migration technique to immediately move to Naruto's location. Just something else to give us to discuss other than the Juubi.

Solid prediction.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 6, 2012)

Madara/Tsunade interaction.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 6, 2012)

- Oro returns hopefully, but somehow I doubt it. May take a chapter or two more.

- The Gokage vs Madara fight still won't be over with. 

- Tobi being a boss.

- Onoki dies...


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2012)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> - Oro returns hopefully, but somehow I doubt it. May take a chapter or two more.
> 
> - The Gokage vs Madara fight still won't be over with.
> 
> ...



Oldman Onoki has to die now. Madara gave him a way out, but his silly geezer pride had to get in the way.

Bring on the flashbacks.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2012)

people have been waiting for onoki to die since the war started and old man is resilient i have doubts he will die


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 6, 2012)

i predict that the person who sasuke has to meet is tobi.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 6, 2012)

Suigetsu is going to bitch to Sasuke that he wants to take over the world

as Sasuke walks away.

Juugo is going to take Anko to a place to revive her from the poisons.  Don't know if Juugo and Suigetsu will split or stay together.

50/50 chance that Oonoki or Mei gets punished by Madara.

*Naruto fights Tobi some more*


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Suigetsu is going to bitch to Sasuke that he wants to take over the world
> 
> as Sasuke walks away.
> 
> ...



Mei might as well make her exit; Onoki will die, hopefully. His "Will of Rock," is starting to piss me off.

Enough is enough.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Oldman Onoki has to die now. Madara gave him a way out, but his silly geezer pride had to get in the way.
> 
> Bring on the flashbacks.



I wanna see some fence sitting of the highest order in those flashbacks.  



Klue said:


> Mei might as well make her exit; Onoki will die, hopefully. His "Will of Rock," is starting to piss me off.
> 
> Enough is enough.



If Onoki doesn't die in the next chapter, I think I will give up on it happening at all.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 7, 2012)

As far as next chapter goes:

None of the kages will die yet, but they will be pushed very far

Sasuke will meet Oro at the end

We will see the first Juubi attack.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> I wanna see some fence sitting of the highest order in those flashbacks.



Not sure if want.




Kazuya Mishima said:


> If Onoki doesn't die in the next chapter, I think I will give up on it happening at all.



If it happens, it's going to take some time, that I have no doubt. At least a chapter of fighting, completely focused on the Gokage and Madara; Onoki prepares one last jutsu in the cliff hanger.

Following chapter, Madara owns it, complements Onoki, before delivering a critical hit - rest of chapter is full of flashbacks, Onoki dies.

I've got nothing after that.


----------



## auem (Jul 7, 2012)

i believe sasuke will instruct jugo and suigetsu to rescue karin from konoha(without telling them what he did with her)....and he himself will move for oro's location...


----------



## Revolution (Jul 7, 2012)

auem said:


> i believe sasuke will instruct jugo and suigetsu to rescue karin from konoha(without telling them what he did with her)....and he himself will move for oro's location...



I highly doubt that.  Sadly he does not care about any of Hebi-Taka anymore (I even made a thread about it).  Does Sasuke even know Karin is still alive?


----------



## Talis (Jul 7, 2012)

Juubi will start his genjutsu which will be obviously a reference to the movie.

Genjutsu will not work on ''Kakashis'' Sharingan which makes his year start.
Tobi then explains that the Uchiha's masacre purpose was actually meant for this very reason to avoid it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Juubi will start his genjutsu which will be obviously a reference to the movie.
> 
> Genjutsu will not work on ''Kakashis'' Sharingan which makes his year start.
> Tobi then explains that the Uchiha's masacre purpose was actually meant for this very reason to avoid it.



Holy, Fuck.

That's an awesome explanation for why Tobi was so willing to participate in the massacre of the Uchiha. Holding a 60 year old grudge in the name of the real Uchiha Madara, is a bit shallow - even if he were the real Madara. 

Way to think outside the box.

+reps.

*Edit*: 24'ed, apparently. I swear, every time I find a good post. Oh well. I'll save your post to my desktop; reps will arrive in due time.


----------



## Talis (Jul 7, 2012)

Tnx.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Tnx.



How'd you come up with that idea? Probably thought of it quite some time ago, huh?


----------



## Talis (Jul 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> How'd you come up with that idea?


I was actualy thinking what actually would happen to the caster of the Genjutsu.
I mean the genjutsu basically reflects back in his own eyes which means he gets also genjutsu'd in his own genjutsu lol which is kinda mindfq.
Then i figured out that the Sharingan and dat night might have a connection.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I was actualy thinking what actually would happen to the caster of the Genjutsu.
> I mean the genjutsu basically reflects back in his own eyes which means he gets also genjutsu'd in his own genjutsu lol which is kinda mindfq.
> Then i figured out that the Sharingan and dat night might have a connection.



Makes sense to me.

If Itachi hadn't approached Tobi, I wonder when he would have planned an attack against the Uchiha on his own? 

Anyway, your idea adds a new motive to the Kyuubi attack.


----------



## Talis (Jul 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Makes sense to me.
> 
> If Itachi hadn't approached Tobi, I wonder when he would have planned an attack against the Uchiha on his own?
> 
> Anyway, your idea adds a new motive to the Kyuubi attack.


What was with the Kyuubi's attack? xD
Uchiha's were absent, perhaps hiding for Tobi? (lol)
Fugaku probably knew that a 6 years old Itachi could solo Tobi even.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> What was with the Kyuubi's attack? xD
> Uchiha's were absent, perhaps hiding for Tobi? (lol)
> Fugaku probably knew that a 6 years old Itachi could solo Tobi even.



That's also weird, and should be cleared up in the future. But I was saying, that you're theory gives Tobi a reason to send the Kyuubi to attack Konoha, so that the top brass would begin their feud with the Uchiha Clan - leading to the revolt.

Tobi planned it all.

I hope your theory is confirmed in the coming weeks. Sasuke would WTF rage if he found out. Wait, what if Orochimaru tells him?


----------



## Talis (Jul 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> That's also weird, and should be cleared up in the future. But I was saying, that you're theory gives Tobi a reason to send the Kyuubi to attack Konoha, so that the top brass would begin their feud with the Uchiha Clan - leading to the revolt.
> 
> Tobi planned it all.
> 
> I hope your theory is confirmed in the coming weeks. Sasuke would WTF rage if he found out. Wait, what if Orochimaru tells him?


The thing which kinda support is whether Sharingan users can be controled like puppets.
Its confirmed that Sharingan users can be put in a genjutsu but can they be controled like a puppet like Yagura was? (which is the purpose of the Moon eye)


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> The thing which kinda support is whether Sharingan users can be controled like puppets.
> Its confirmed that Sharingan users can be put in a genjutsu but can they be controled like a puppet like Yagura was? (which is the purpose of the Moon eye)



Don't see why not.

Danzou planned to use Shisui's eye on Sasuke, as did Itachi. Shisui's Koto Amatsukami's power puppet controls the target, basically. But regardless, like you said, a Sharingan user can be snared in a genjutsu.


----------



## Talis (Jul 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Don't see why not.
> 
> Danzou planned to use Shisui's eye on Sasuke, as did Itachi. Shisui's Koto Amatsukami's power puppet controls the target, basically. But regardless, like you said, a Sharingan user can be snared in a genjutsu.


We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> We'll have to wait and see.



Answer will come this week, hopefully. 

Along with it, the Sharinnegan, which I hope is called, the Mangekyou Rinnegan.


----------



## Talis (Jul 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Don't see why not.
> 
> Danzou planned to use Shisui's eye on Sasuke, as did Itachi. Shisui's Koto Amatsukami's power puppet controls the target, basically. But regardless, like you said, a Sharingan user can be snared in a genjutsu.


Maybe it has something to do with chakra?
When someone uses a chakra of hisself on you he breaks the genjutsu by ''awakening'' yourself and surpressing the enemies chakra right?
I think the moon won't have the chakra to fully controle someone but it's rather a literal reflecting illusion which can be explained why it won't work on the Sharingan, and after all the Sharingan comes from the Juubi also. (which opens another question ''will the Juubi's eye work on hisself)


----------



## auem (Jul 7, 2012)

if jyubi has eye power,then it  started with sharingan/rinnegan...

but if sharingan can withstand jyubi's doujutsu,then one thing is certain...rikodu started with sharingan/rinnegan(or mixture) too...

so when they faced off who had which eye...?

perhaps rikodu had rinnegan and jyubi had 9 tomoe sharingan....


----------



## vered (Jul 7, 2012)

auem said:


> if jyubi has eye power,then it  started with sharingan/rinnegan...
> 
> but if sharingan can withstand jyubi's doujutsu,then one thing is certain...rikodu started with sharingan/rinnegan(or mixture) too...
> 
> ...



with early spoilers we'll hopefully get a resolve to these long running questions.
what if we'll actually get a short flashback to RS and Juubi;s confrontation?


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

With the Juubi sitting in a lotus position right before Rikudou sealed it, I believe he used his ocular power to tame it. His eye appeared over the Juubi's, just like the other Bijuu when controlled by the Sharingan.

The answer could potentially come to us in a few days time.


----------



## calimike (Jul 7, 2012)

I predicted Sasuke and company went to Oro's hideout for clues. Naruto summon pa-ma frogs there and kick Tobi's butt  


Maybe DBZ challenge Naruto for trademark war like copy or something?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Juubi will start his genjutsu which will be obviously a reference to the movie.
> 
> Genjutsu will not work on ''Kakashis'' Sharingan which makes his year start.
> Tobi then explains that the Uchiha's masacre purpose was actually meant for this very reason to avoid it.



Do you think it won't work on Gaara, Naruto, and Byakugan users as well?


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Do you think it won't work on Gaara, Naruto, and Byakugan users as well?



Only a true inheritor of the Sharingan can break Tsukyomi.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 7, 2012)

well first we need to see rikudous face to create theories that sharingan or rinnegan has been controling juubi... but we never saw rikudou... and people created legend about him

the thing is we dont know if rikudou had rinnegan eyes from the begining and durring fight with 10tails... its just a legend.... but what if rikudou did not have rinnegan eyes kinda no eye power durring the fight with 10tails.... and he gained it only after he sealed the demon inside himself

its like with naruto and other jins... when they are under demon chakra they change eyes...like naruto changes eyes to kuramas, gara to shukakus and so on...

so it could be that rinnegan orginally came from 10tails itself...and as he saeled this deamon inside himself he gained 10tails eyes which is rinnegan... and as he gained this chakra and eyes he got 2sons... and some of this 10tails chakra has been passed down to them.... in one elder son it game some power in eyes... while younger got very strong body and life force

its like with naruto... when he was inside kushinas belly and she had 9tails inside her at that time... some of 9tails chakra influanced naruto... game him those whinkers on his cheeks as a mark of beign under 9tails chakra influance... the same he got resistance to such chakra (to normal people demons chakra acts like poison...but to naruto it doesnt)..

I think that rikudou was like naruto...a normal human with pure heart and strong will.... he fought 10tails and sealed inside him.. and with this he gained abnormal powers including rinnegan.... legends are made from people passing the story from one to another... but some are just speculations.... just like people dont know that bijus came from 10tails and it was rikudou who split them into 9different beigns... to them bijus have been born from natural disasters and from lots of hate generated on the battlefield...


personaly I wouldnt be supprised if tobi suddenly lost control over 10tails ^^ just like madara...."a jutsu of that sort cant control me"... 10tails is supposed to be the strongest and only a real rikudou is able to control and stop him.... tobi might think that controling it is easy....

but it would be fun that while one makes it (madara and the edo cancel)...and one that loses it (tobi)

so 10tail would run amock out of control.... only to naruto gain control over it and make tobi pissed off as he took what was tobis life goal and his life long dream.... but well tobi screwed up narutos life (responsible for kushina nad minato deaths)... uchiha clan death...and many many others.... so it woudl be fun that naruto took control over it and then a naruto vs edo-madara would happen (juubi vs perfect susano )


----------



## Stormcloak (Jul 7, 2012)

I hope we see the juubi next chapter


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 7, 2012)

Stormcloak said:


> I hope we see the juubi next chapter



I sooooo hope that there wont be any Sasuke next chapter.... I mean we got the "sasuke moves out" and so be it he goes somewhere offpanel and we will get to see him when he reaches the destination... I just dont want to see another bunch of flashbacks... and I just want a full chapter about juubi ^^ no more distractions and skiping to other battlefields.... kages are struggling offpanel and sasuke is going somewhere offpanel... kinda offpanel everything not juubi related just like naruto vs tobi fight has been offpaneled for kabutos sake ^^


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

Stormcloak said:


> I hope we see the juubi next chapter



Oh, we must. The chapter would completely suck if we don't. It's probably the one thing most people want to see.


----------



## Talis (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll get butthurt if it will be a filler chapter. 
Hope the scene completely turns back to Tobi and not the kages.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Jul 7, 2012)

guys do you think that gedo mazo will change his aspect ? i think that unfortunately we ll not see juubi real aspect


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

No.

I think the lack of the full Hachibi and Kyuubi will not allow it to assume it's proper form.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Jul 7, 2012)

? i agree..maybe he will only open the eyes.
In every case he will certainly show new skills..


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

ThunderRaikage said:


> ? i agree..maybe he will only open the eyes.
> In every case he will certainly show new skills..



Don't think Gedo will spurt ten tails?


----------



## Krippy (Jul 7, 2012)

- Sasuke flies off like a boss

- Tobi summons like a boss

- Madara lays the kages out like a boss

Just more Uchiha Badassery


----------



## Summers (Jul 7, 2012)

Next chapter people get mad. Everybody they dont want to see wreck shit,wrecks shit. Tsunade takes away Madara's sunshine, Naruto takes away Tobi's promised day, Sasuke Izanaga's Oro as in do the same thing he did to Oro last time.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2012)

summers said:


> Next chapter people get mad. Everybody they dont want to see wreck shit,wrecks shit. Tsunade takes away Madara's sunshine, Naruto takes away Tobi's promised day, Sasuke Izanaga's Oro as in do the same thing he did to Oro last time.



 Tsunade defeating Madara.


----------



## auem (Jul 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Oh, we must. The chapter would completely suck if we don't. It's probably the one thing most people want to see.



i doubt kishi will reveal it in the very next chapter of it's summoning.....


----------



## Bringer (Jul 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tsunade defeating Madara.



She reveals her Slug sage mode mixed with her regeneration mixed with dan ghost transformation technique form. She then proceeds to awaken her senju cells and learn wood release. And then she remembers she is a Uzamaki and pulls out sealing techniques. And then she solos Madara.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Jul 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Don't think Gedo will spurt ten tails?



no ! i don't think so..it s not the right time for seeing real juubi 
maybe kishi will change gedo's appearance in something more similar to juubi..maybe


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

ThunderRaikage said:


> no ! i don't think so..it s not the right time for seeing real juubi
> maybe kishi will change gedo's appearance in something more similar to juubi..maybe



Judging by the Juubi's silhouette, don't you think their appearances are similar enough? Well, minus the 10 Tails and the 9-tomoe eye. I'm not sure how more similar they can become.


----------



## Fay (Jul 8, 2012)

I think the alliance will arrive. They left before Sui and Juugo, so they should arrive any time now :33


----------



## Kid (Jul 8, 2012)

Madara : Hey kages , it was fun but I gotta go now!
Kages : No wait , we can't let you go...We must defeat you!!!
Madara : * turns around and walks away * While we see madara from the front walking , we see on the background an bombardment of meteor's on the kages..
Madara :


----------



## Revolution (Jul 8, 2012)

Fay said:


> I think the alliance will arrive. They left before Sui and Juugo, so they should arrive any time now :33



How epic it would be if Naruto reveals Tobi's identity just in time for the entire allience to see.  What a shame for Tobi, geez _I almost feel sorry_ for the guy who murdered his longtime ally Konon, Naruto's parents and almost baby Naruto, the Uchiha clan, and god knows how many more.

Suigetsu is going to throw a hissy fit that Sasuke has no interest this war _and taking over the world_.  It's like Pinky and The Brain in reverse.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

Tobi's mask is coming off no later than chapter 595 - in time for the next Naruto film. The fact that we're probably a chapter away from seeing the Juubi, cements this prediction for me.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2012)

i predict sasuke vs alliance 

sasuke is out of the cave and is heading towards orochimaru. he may find someone in the way.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2012)

madra gets tired and attacks the kages but senses the juubi awakening or at least great evil and leaves the kages they try to stop him but he makes more clones. he does not wnat tobi to get the juubi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

Addy said:


> i predict sasuke vs alliance
> 
> sasuke is out of the cave and is heading towards orochimaru. he may find someone in the way.



Who will he find Addy?


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Who will he find Addy?



idk, maybe he  find madara and fight him or someone.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

Addy said:


> idk, maybe he  find madara and fight him or someone.



Thought you were going to say something interesting.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Thought you were going to say something interesting.





he will fight zombie Ace and then gain the rennigan because Ace is a senju and orochimaru summoned Ace after he visited the one piece universe (fuck you, he can totally do that with his awesome oro-teleportor ) where he soloed the one piece universe and gave luffy the CS. sasuke was about to be defeated but shinigami substitute itachi rescues him by becoming the "hax" itself resulting in sasuke loosing his power (for some reason) which leads to an itachi look alike training sasuke in a filler arc to retain his powers. during the fight with zombie Ace, orochimaru is defeated when we sudenly shift to kurenai and her baby sucking on her titties only to learn that orochimaru was kurenai's baby from the future as we see the oro eyeliner on him smiling "kukuku"


----------



## Shattering (Jul 8, 2012)

Prediction: Sasuke fins Orochimaru and then instantly Itachi's susano'o  appears and oneshot Orochimaru, next chapters a 3 chapters long sob story about a fucking fodder that nobody gives a shit about...

Dam you Kishi you ruined your manga


----------



## Revolution (Jul 8, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Prediction: Sasuke fins Orochimaru and then instantly Itachi's susano'o  appears and oneshot Orochimaru, next chapters a 3 chapters long sob story about a fucking fodder that nobody gives a shit about...
> 
> Dam you Kishi you ruined your manga



So he ruins the manga based on your prediction?


----------



## Shattering (Jul 8, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> So he ruins the manga based on your prediction?



NO DAMN IT NO he ruined his manga when Itachi vanished from it


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

Addy said:


> he will fight zombie Ace and then gain the rennigan because Ace is a senju and orochimaru summoned Ace after he visited the one piece universe (fuck you, he can totally do that with his awesome oro-teleportor ) where he soloed the one piece universe and gave luffy the CS. sasuke was about to be defeated but shinigami substitute itachi rescues him by becoming the "hax" itself resulting in sasuke loosing his power (for some reason) which leads to an itachi look alike training sasuke in a filler arc to retain his powers. during the fight with zombie Ace, orochimaru is defeated when we sudenly shift to kurenai and her baby sucking on her titties only to learn that orochimaru was kurenai's baby from the future as we see the oro eyeliner on him smiling "kukuku"



It's spelled: Rinnegan





If Sasuke frees Orochimaru from Itachi's Totsuka Sake jar, anyone think Nagato will be released as well?


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's spelled: Rinnegan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



orochimaru will get out with nagato's rinnegan since nagato was only a soul while oro is a body and soul


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

Addy said:


> orochimaru will get out with nagato's rinnegan since nagato was only a soul while oro is a body and soul



He's going to take over Nagato's Edo body? Becoming, Orochimagato?


----------



## Phemt (Jul 8, 2012)

Sasuke. is. going. somewhere.

He's not freeing Orochimaru from some jar.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> He's going to take over Nagato's Edo body? Becoming, _*Orochimagneto*_?



corrected 

and 



Sutol said:


> Sasuke. is. going. somewhere.
> 
> He's not freeing Orochimaru from some jar.



he will rub the jar 3 times and oro comes out granting him 3 wishes


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Sasuke. is. going. somewhere.
> 
> He's not freeing Orochimaru from some jar.



As long as he gains the Rinnegan in the end, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 8, 2012)

Chapter 593: Awakening of the Beast

Tobi finishes his seals as Gedo Mazo's appearance begins changing. Ten tails began sprouting from its back as it gave a loud roar, the Jyubi beginning to take shape. Kurama can sense the chakra building from the Gedo Mazo statue.

"*Naruto, we have to reenter Biju Mode again! This time it'll last 10 minutes, lets hope it's enough!*"

"What the hell is happening to the statue?"

"*Its turning into the Jyubi...us Biju's...other 'father'. We were made from it, and in it's current state its incomplete but insanely powerful. So come on!*"

Naruto nodded. "RIGHT!"

His chakra mode began changing, the 'coat' opening up and forming into a chakra long coat with nine-tails behind him. And then the chakra construct of the Fox appeared, and gave a loud roar, Kakashi and Gai getting inside it like before. Their injuries and stamina were replinished when the incomplete Jyubi attacked, smashing Bee in the face hard enough to launch his full Gyuki Form into the air and send him crashing back.

_Ow....that statue packs a punch! It almost sent me out to lunch!_

*Bee, get up! That thing has turned into the Jyubi and we need to hit it with everything we got!*

Naruto and the Jyubi clashed, struggling against each other's strength. He created several Kurama Chakra Mode clones which began pelting it and trying to engage Tobi on top of it. He then charged a Bijudama, point blank at the Jyubi and fired. It ducked and the massive Bijudama smashed into an island nearby, completely sinking it like nothing. 

Naruto then created a chain of Futon: Rasenshuriken, launching them like a barrage at the Jyubi. Tobi made it jump back and have it create its own Bijudama and Naruto skid to the side and jumped over it in the Biju Mode. The Bijudama smashed into a mountain range behind them, and completely destroyed it. Then the Jyubi created its lightning, smashing it down the entire battlefield. Naruto's shroud tanked it several times over, but three of Bee's tails were obliterated when he blocked it. 

"Oh yeah, that hurt but this'll hurt more!" Bee yelled, smashing his fist out at the Jyubi who caught it...and squeezed Bee's fist and shattered it. "AH!"

"Bee!" Naruto, Gai, and Kakashi yelled at the same time as Bee was punched and kicked by the Jyubi before sending him skidding back.

Bee panted. "I'll...be alright...just give me a few minutes to get back into the fight!"

One of Naruto's clones then hit Tobi solidly in the face with a punch, and a large crack began appearing. "Shinra Tensei!" Tobi yelled at the last moment, blowing away Naruto's clones like flies and he growled. _My mask won't hold up much longer..._
------
Onoki hovered over Madara firing another Jinton at the immortal Uchiha. Boredly, Madara absorbed it using Preta Path and he activated Bansho Ten'in to yank the old Tsuchikage out of the sky. Landing his hand solidly on Onoki's face, the old Tsuchikage's eyes widened.

"This is the end, Onoki, you fought well and I applaud you for it."

With that, Madara yanked out Onoki's soul and he jumped away, leaving the elderly Kage falling to the ground.

Chapter ends with the other four rushing to their fallen leader.


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Sasuke. is. going. somewhere.
> 
> He's not freeing Orochimaru from some jar.



I don't know, I can totally see that happening.


----------



## Udontard4ever (Jul 8, 2012)

I predict another week of madara not killing the kages
sasuke doing something
and the real juubi cliffhanger, if we are lucky
it may take as long as izanami for what we know


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can Onoki receive one final ultimate jutsu? 

Come on bro.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can Onoki receive one final ultimate jutsu?
> 
> Come on bro.


I am planning on him having one Suicidal Jinton to penetrate Madara's Final Susano'o in my fic, but there isn't much chance for it for a prediction about the chapter.


----------



## Talis (Jul 8, 2012)

Why do i start get the feeling like Tobi's mask can crack any time soon maybe due the movie.
Why else is the Juubi already revealed on a moment like this.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 8, 2012)

I predict Uchiha and Uchiha and more Uchiha


----------



## eddierueger (Jul 8, 2012)

What was Orochimaru after all this time? All of the jutsus. If he obtained the sharingan then that would help his plans succeed. He also seeked immortality. Because as he states, you can't acquire ALL JUTSU in ONE LIFETIME. Guess who is immortal and has a sharingan at the same time.....Madara!!! I believe the Edo Madara and Orochimaru are somehow connected. They both know the EDO TENSEI and why not go for him in the first place asside from Itachi and Sasuke. Bring back Madara through Edo Tensei, perform the seals so you won't be under anyones control and possess the body. But not in that order. My predictions have been right so far. I was right about Madara being Kabuto's trump card. Thats the only person who could have startled Tobi!!!!



loool3 said:


> Why do i start get the feeling like Tobi's mask can crack any time soon maybe due the movie.
> Why else is the Juubi already revealed on a moment like this.



naruto did mention removing the mask again. I think Kishi placed that in for a reason. To add to the suspense of seeing his face along with the Juubi suspense and Orochimaru suspense. Tobi HAS to be someone we know already. They wouldn't keep him hid. Who wanted the Kyuubi is the question. Its not Obito because the 4th fought against him all those years back. Or maybe it is Madara but just a sub part of himself. Something he created with Rinnegan before he died.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

I bet we'll see the Juubi this week, and Tobi's mask coming off the next. How Naruto will manage his way around 5 minutes of invulnerability and Shinra Tensei, is anyone's guess.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 8, 2012)

I reckon Tobi's already burnt up tons of chakra controlling the former jinchuriki. He even risks losing control over the Juubi, since even Madara couldn't keep Kyubi summoned for too long.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> I reckon Tobi's already burnt up tons of chakra controlling the former jinchuriki. He even risks losing control over the Juubi, since even Madara couldn't keep Kyubi summoned for too long.



Don't worry Blinx, unlike Madara when he controlled the Kyuubi back at the valley, Tobi has the Rinnegan. With its mighty power, the Juubi has no chance of escape.

So be the power of the mighty Rinnegan.


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 8, 2012)

Chapter title:  "Return of the Jedi Juubi" or "the Juubi Revived"

Tobi revives the Juubi, it starts owning Naruto and Co.  

Sasuke sets off to go find orochimaru using Anko's curses seal.

Naruto's clones arrive to help the gokage fight edo madara.  Or Madara reveals himself to not be as evil as everyone thought he was, and starts talking about his whole master plan.

The rest of the army finally arrive at naruto's fight only to see naruto and co getting their butts kicked.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 8, 2012)

The whole chapter is going to be about the Sauce just talking about Oro and then at the last panel he's probably gonna say some gay shit like " And I know how to find him!"


Next chapter is gonna be *BIG* disappoint 

Trust me I'm an engineer :sanji


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> The whole chapter is going to be about the Sauce just talking about Oro and then at the last panel he's probably gonna say some gay shit like " And I know how to find him!"
> 
> 
> Next chapter is gonna be *BIG* disappoint
> ...



No WINNING prediction this week, bro?


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> No WINNING prediction this week, bro?



Saving that shit for chapter 600 : * The Spark that ended the war *

:sanji


This chapter is just gonna be about some bullshit ; Sauce doing absolutely nothing with a gay revelation about Oro.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Saving that shit for chapter 600 : * The Spark that ended the war *
> 
> :sanji
> 
> ...



Nonsense. We'll see the Juubi this week.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 8, 2012)

You should know that Kishi does this shit 

He hypes something up, big and shit, but then when the chapter comes its some random dull crap like the Sauce

But I assure you that chapter 594 is going to be *shocking*


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> You should know that Kishi does this shit
> 
> He hypes something up, big and shit, but then when the chapter comes its some random dull crap like the Sauce
> 
> But I assure you that chapter 594 is going to be *shocking*



He has three interesting plot lines going (all Uchiha ), something amazing has to shake down this week.

Something, anything.

If he wants to avoid the Juubi's appearance for another week, then he has to skip that fight entirely. Madara and Onoki are about ready to throw down again, then only leaves Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Juubi better look significantly different from the Gedo Mazou, or I'm calling foul.


----------



## Talis (Jul 9, 2012)

I got the feeling that Hashirama's corpse might be in the Gedo Mazou.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe tobi will be all hyped up and do his juubi calling tech. There's a lotta dust and noise. Everyone looks up and expects a huge animal. Suddenly a dark spot is seen in the clearing smoke. As it clears away, there's kid buu.

Tobi is like, "??? I didn't call THIS! ou trolling me toriyama?"
and then kid buu kills tobi with single shot and becomes final villain.
Turns out kid buu is actually juubi's semi final form, minus the kyuubi chakra.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Author is going to confirm what Gedo Mazou is, how it was created and why it directly ties to the Rinnegan. Answers I'm hoping will arrive in the next chapter or two.

It's been bugging me for the longest time.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2012)

I dont want to wait I want to see how powerful jubbi is


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> I dont want to wait I want to see how powerful jubbi is



And you shall see this week.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> And you shall see this week.



I think that we'll only get to see Madara and the Kages and perhaps a bit of Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I think that we'll only get to see Madara and the Kages and perhaps a bit of Sasuke.



If they're throwing down, then I'm find with that. If the chapter is Sasuke-centric, then he needs to meet and chat with Orochimaru right away.

I'm not in the mood to wait.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I think that we'll only get to see Madara and the Kages and perhaps a bit of Sasuke.


I don't think even Sasuke will feature...


----------



## Hexa (Jul 9, 2012)

I think Sasuke's meeting with Orochimaru will finish itself soon, maybe.  I have a feeling that there isn't that much time left in the war.  If Sasuke has something more to do in the war, like fighting Madara, then he's going to have to start doing it soon or the war will be pretty much over.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 9, 2012)

Yup, as overpowered as he is, he's vastly outnumbered, even he has to realize that and turn to fetching the kyuubi. Now the action is most likely going to shift to the Naruto area. Sasuke and Madara might likely converge there. That is assuming Sasuke goes there first.

I rather think Oro being at an entirely another location seems more likely, though.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

vered-sama found a crazy spoiler on 2ch (I believe):


*Spoiler*: _Unconfirmed_ 






			
				1st Part said:
			
		

> マダラは輪廻転生し六道仙人として生まれ変わるのが目的
> 六道仙人の眼を使い100年周期でしかできない本物の転生術でそろそろ頃合
> マダラは自分が転生するに相応しい器を待っていた
> 本来六道仙人しか使えないとされる輪廻転生を研究したのが大蛇丸
> ...





			
				2nd Part said:
			
		

> あと、土影が凄かった
> マダラがその場を離れようとしても土影が最後までしつこくマダラに食い下がったが最後は足をやられ重症
> 輪廻転生の説明はマダラが土影と綱手にしている
> 五影がみな醜く老いて死んでも俺は必ずこの世にまた生まれてくると言っている
> ...





			
				3rd Part said:
			
		

> 死ぬの反対語は生まれるだ
> 貴様らがみな老いて死んでもオレは必ずこの世にまた生まれてくる
> 貴様らの子々孫々の全てにオレが反対語を与えてやる
> 価値の同義語は…
> ...





			
				Explanation said:
			
		

> 説明不足だったか？
> 六道仙人オリジナルの輪廻眼を使わないとできない術＞輪廻転生
> 100年周期だから100年に一度しかできないとも説明されてた
> おそらく仏教の輪廻転生のようにゼロから人生やりなおすみたいなので長門やサスケの器じゃムリポ
> ...


----------



## auem (Jul 9, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I think Sasuke's meeting with Orochimaru will finish itself soon, maybe.  I have a feeling that there isn't that much time left in the war.  If Sasuke has something more to do in the war, like fighting Madara, then he's going to have to start doing it soon or the war will be pretty much over.



if sasuke has anything to do with the war then i am confident that author will prolong the battle between tobi-jubi-edo madara and naruto enough to give sasuke his time to search for oro....

what does that spoiler says..


----------



## Cjones (Jul 9, 2012)

If we see Madara/Kages again, Kishi needs to really have the Kages bust out new moves. I can understand Raikage not showing anything new ninjutsu wise and maybe Gaara to an extent, but Tsunade/Mei/Oonoki? Espeically the latter two considering they have a multitude of elements at their disposal.


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2012)

auem said:


> what does that spoiler says..



lots of crazy things .
this one was posted by one who claims to be an employee able to see the spoilers and says to wait for T or Ohana to confirm.
i doubt its real but we'll know for sure only when T comes.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

auem said:


> what does that spoiler says..



A ton of things:

A special reincarnation technique of the Rikudou Sennin, only useable once every 100 years.
Orochimaru studied the reincarnation technique and applied it to his soul transfer technique(?).
Orochimaru applied it to the Curse Mark(?).
There is a liquid container tube with Orochimaru(?) inside and a figure lurked in shadows who has the Rinnegan is observing.
And a few other things that I can't even begin to make out (lol).

It appears that Nagato was going to use the Rinne Tensei to revive Madara's soul, but not actually reunite it with his body?

Not sure.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 9, 2012)

It sounds like everything Klue mentioned, Madara/Tsunade mouthing off to one another (again) and I think Madara landing a critical blow on Onoki.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Cjones said:


> It sounds like everything Klue mentioned, Madara/Tsunade mouthing off to one another (again) and I think Madara landing a critical blow on Onoki.



Is that all? What else can you make out?


----------



## auem (Jul 9, 2012)

ok..it's bull-shit then...simply because i don't believe likes of rikodu want to reincarnate himself(so he never created such seal)...being a true sage he should easily attain nirvana in his death...his last talk with 9 bijus implied that his job as a savior is over....


i don't think kishi would put such technique and intention on rikodu's character....


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

auem said:


> ok..it's bull-shit then...simply because i don't believe like of rikodu want to reincarnate himself(no he never created such seal)...being a true sage he should easily attain nirvana in his death...his last talk with 9 bijus implied that his job as a savior is over....
> 
> 
> i don't think kishi would put such technique and intention on rikodu's character....



Not sure if it says Rikudou wanted to or did reincarnate himself. I don't see that anywhere. It could be a reincarnation technique superior to Rinne Tensei.

Or maybe it is the Rinne Tensei. The Rinnegan refers to the cycle of Samsara, a cycle of reincarnation and rebirth.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Is that all? What else can you make out?



Eh, not to much really. I don't really know the language, but I recognized some of the symbols. It mentions something like Madara saying "Those born ugly should just die", something about Tsuchikage and then Tsunade giving first aid.


----------



## Jad (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds like rhat spoiler comes off as boring lol


----------



## auem (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Not sure if it says Rikudou wanted to or did reincarnate himself. I don't see that anywhere. It could be a reincarnation technique superior to Rinne Tensei.
> 
> Or maybe it is the Rinne Tensei. The Rinnegan refers to the cycle of Samsara, a cycle of reincarnation and rebirth.



my point is why he should develop such technique if he don't want to reincarnate himself....

i never believed tobi is rikudo sage shit anyway....


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Jad said:


> Sounds like rhat spoiler comes off as boring lol



Boring?

Confirms a relationship between Madara and Orochimaru.
Confirms the existence of another living and active Rinnegan user - possibly Orochimaru. 

Shit or awesome, the forums will explode if this spoiler is true.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> There is a liquid container tube with Orochimaru(?) inside and a figure lurked in shadows who has the Rinnegan is observing.


This part in specific interested me the most. A Rinnegan user watching a tank with someone in it? 

That sounds oddly close to my prediction, what with a rinnegan user (Madara) observing a test tube with someone inside, except the person in the tank in my prediction was Tobi, not Orochimaru.

Hopefully we'll get some confirmation on these spoilers soon.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

auem said:


> my point is why he should develop such technique if he don't want to reincarnate himself....
> 
> i never believed tobi is rikudo sage shit anyway....



Why should he develop it? Who says he developed it?

It's a technique of the Rikudou Sage, possibly along the same lines of the Rinnegan itself, which is said to be a pupil technique of the Rikudou Sage. It just means he had it or was capable of it. Maybe it is a power of the Rinnegan itself - no need for him to "develop it."

And besides, Rikudou potentially or obviously possessed the ability to use the Rinne Tensei already.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2012)

So here's the trans of that spoiler:


> Objective is to be reborn as Immortals deities Madara is reincarnation
> Time to begin soon in the reincarnation of real art can not only use the eye with a period 100 years of Immortals deities
> Madara was waiting for the appropriate instrument to be his reincarnation
> Orochimaru was to study the reincarnation is not available and only the original Deities of the hermit
> ...


So the reincarnation tech is related to RS and the curse seal. And here we thought that those three tomoes of the curse seal didn't mean anything. 

That bit in the last section about reincarnation in Buddhist-sense is probably going to be the most interesting part to me in an intellectual sense.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> So here's the trans of that spoiler:
> So the reincarnation tech is related to RS and the curse seal. And here we thought that those three tomoes of the curse seal didn't mean anything.
> 
> That bit in the last section about *reincarnation in Buddhist-sense* is probably going to be the most interesting part to me in an intellectual sense.



What do you mean?


----------



## Shattering (Jul 9, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I must have missed something, why are we getting early spoilers?
> 
> Are we getting an early chapter too?



There will be holydays in Japan soon.

The reincarnation thing... I can't see this happening, yea with such a jutsu you would be able to rule over narutoverse but it will be like throw the whole development of a character... I don't like it, even if it's for Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Shattering said:


> There will be holydays in Japan soon.
> 
> The reincarnation thing... I can't see this happening, yea with such a jutsu you would be able to rule over narutoverse but it will be like throw the whole development of a character... I don't like it, even if it's for Naruto.



I have no idea what this reincarnation spoiler is truly trying to say. How can one rule the Naruto universe with it?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> What do you mean?


Err, well from what I remember of the essay I read a few years ago when Pain was invading Konoha.

From those that achieve Nirvana, there are certain types of people:
1) Multiple-returners
2) Once-returners
3) Non-returners
4) ???

However this was towards the end of the essay and my brain was starting to hurt when it got into some pretty deep stuff.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 9, 2012)

I figured it was something to do with holidays.

Anyway the spoilers sound predictable but it's for that very reason that I'm skeptical of them. Predictions that are, well, too predictable, tend to not be true.


----------



## auem (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why should he develop it? Who says he developed it?
> 
> It's a technique of the Rikudou Sage, possibly along the same lines of the Rinnegan itself, which is said to be a pupil technique of the Rikudou Sage. It just means he had it or was capable of it. Maybe it is a power of the Rinnegan itself - no need for him to "develop it."
> 
> And besides, Rikudou potentially or obviously possessed the ability to use the Rinne Tensei already.



if it is rinne tensei,then ok....it will be overkill if there is another reincarnation jutsu of rinnegan which can be done once in every 100 years....


----------



## Fay (Jul 9, 2012)

That spoiler sounds interesting :33!


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2012)

For future reference, the essay in question is .

IIRC, whenever Itachi was preaching about the danger of tricking yourself into your own genjutsu by believing in wrong things, he was talking about only the first or second step on the Noble Eightfold Path. On the other hand, overcoming the limitations of sufferring is only after knowing all eight parts of the Noble Path. And that involves overcoming your physical limitations. I believe that it is in this way that the Rinnegan is said to surpass the Sharingan.

Interestingly there is this quote from the first section:


> The ten courses of unwholesome kamma may be listed as follows, divided by way of their doors of expression:
> 
> Destroying life
> Taking what is not given
> ...


Which describes Tobi to a tee.


----------



## Monna (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope we get to see more Tobi


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2012)

*My Predictions in the next chapters !!*

*1) Madara kills Ōnoki because Ōnoki is stubborn and will try to stop madara from leaving...*
*Spoiler*: __ 








*2) Tobi will unleash the juubi ( a fragment of the juubi orginal power )*

*But Naruto will counter the Juubi somehow with a power up from the chakra that he has from the other bijuu's and with the help of Kurama*


*3) Sasuke goes to find Orochimaru ... i belive that Sasuke is leaving to find the Sword of Totsuka and release Orochimaru form the sword because he needs something very important from him ! 
   He needs a power up to stand up to Madara Power's and maybe only Orochimaru can help with that Scroll *


*4) The Konoha 11 will arive to help Naruto and naruto will try to protect them  but some of them will get killed by the juubi and Tobi*


*5) The Sage of the Six Paths will appear somehow :shrug: or a safety jutsu of his power.... or atleast a important flashback to the battle of him and the juubi !*


----------



## Phemt (Jul 9, 2012)

Watch the Juubi disappoint.

The fact that it's not "complete" will surely play a part in it's downfall.   

It's really sad when you think about it. This has been Akatsuki's goal for the entire manga, most of them died for it, and when it's finally about to come reality, it ends up being another bijuu power up for Naruto.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> vered-sama found a crazy spoiler on 2ch (I believe):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Unconfirmed_





Not that crazy after all... (I'm not talking 'bout google trans  )

Madara explaining the kages stuffs about reincarnation, samsara and CS.

*The facts:*

-Oro's worked his whole life on reincarnation, uchiha's clan and dojutsu (with danzo) and on the rinnegan itself.

Reincarnation: 

a) white's snake reincarnation 

b) Edo tensei

-Uchiha's:

a) experiments with Danzo on the sharingan

b) investigation on the Uchihas and their dojutsu (and how to counter it)

-Rinnegan:

a) experiments on the senju's DNA (Yamato)

b) investigations on Prime Madara


-*Besides*, the CS is obviously linked to the ET no jutsu, and in particular the Anko's one with Madara's reincarnation. 

-Madara said he was waiting for the day he would be revived, but thought it would be Nagato with rinne tensei that would have done it, not someone else with ET.

-Madara knows ET no jutsu

-Kishi leads us to link Anko's CS to Madara the last week's chapter

-Oro's concerned by the plot (=>last chapter).

So, true or not, this spoiler (at least what we can understand from google trans) sounds legit to me.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2012)

I predict that we will discover how Orochimaru cheated getting sealed. Kind of like the unconfirmed spoiler already posted.

After all it is only a matter of time before we discover the precise weakness behind every jutsu, and that includes all sealing jutsu.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 9, 2012)

Madara explaining the Kage's is already wrong in itself.

Why would Madara bother explaining the Kage's ANYTHING when he just said he's leaving?



It doesn't say where Oro is, it doesn't say if Sasuke found him.

Fake.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 9, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Madara explaining the Kage's is already wrong in itself.
> 
> Why would Madara bother explaining the Kage's ANYTHING when he just said he's leaving?



Do you really think DAT Madara never mastered Tnj? 

Seriously, we know that all the characters are very talkative, even Madara. 

Before he leaves he fairly can humiliate a last time the kages by showing us how ignoramus they are about their own world and history... 

It would be fine for me...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Madara explaining the Kage's is already wrong in itself.
> 
> Why would Madara bother explaining the Kage's ANYTHING when he just said he's leaving?


I dunno. Bond villains tend to spill everything just when then can kill Bond, and fail straight afterwards. Although here I would substitute leaving with fail. Besides it's not like Madara isn't arrogant enough to say exactly what he plans to do, which he did this latest chapter in fact.

But it sounds like the spoiler provider isn't familiar with the series and is posting off just a glance at the manga.



> It doesn't say where Oro is, it doesn't say if Sasuke found him.
> 
> Fake.


I would give it some time. It is rare that answers like that occur so soon after the mystery/question is written.


----------



## Talis (Jul 9, 2012)

Cjones said:


> It sounds like everything Klue mentioned, Madara/Tsunade mouthing off to one another (again) and I think Madara landing a critical blow on Onoki.


How many fake spoilers did we already have about Onoki going to die.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2012)

loool3 said:


> How many fake spoilers did we already have about Onoki going to die.


Not since November last year. Besides, sometimes fakes come true several chapters later.

Oh boy, I hope Tobi summons Juubi this chapter. :WOW


----------



## Phemt (Jul 9, 2012)

Fakes are predictions/wild guesses.

So out of 100 predictions, 1 of them is bound to come true sooner or later.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 9, 2012)

Sutol said:


> *Fakes are predictions/wild guesses*.
> 
> So out of 100 predictions, 1 of them is bound to come true sooner or later.



This.

and that's why i bet the last fake is the one you're talking about 

It's not taking too great a risk to predict that the next chapter will mention the connections between Madara, the CS and Orochimaru.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2012)

And here I was trying to be mature about all this. 

Well screw you, you guys are no fun!


----------



## Talis (Jul 9, 2012)

What will happen where will the scene change?!!!!!!!!!!!! :///
Please change it back to Tobi.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 9, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> *
> 5) The Sage of the Six Paths will appear somehow :shrug: or a safety jutsu of his power.... or atleast a important flashback to the battle of him and the juubi !*


*

Best predicition ever. My bet is Rikudou will appear inside Naruto, just like when he met Minato and Kushina.*


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 9, 2012)

Orochimaru puts chakra into the seal, right? Just like Minato put his and Kushinas chakra into the seal of Naruto. Their souls were sucked into the death god, while Orochimaru soul was sucked into the sword or what ever that thing is.
Somehow Sasuke is going to make Karin transplant the curse mark of Ankos on Sasuke, so he could somehow activate it and talk to Orochimaru.
Or talk with Orochimaru from Anko's curse mark directly.

Just my prediction


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 9, 2012)

A chapter focused on Sasuke's journey, Kishi most likely want to tease us with Juubi.


----------



## Talis (Jul 9, 2012)

I predict Juubi doing a handstand!


----------



## Mofo (Jul 9, 2012)

That prediction is really old, I first read it from a guy claiming to be working for Kishimoto. RS sealed himself within Kurama and he'll awaken Naruto's latent Rinnegan and stuff.
Funny thing is that most of his predictions turned out to be true.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, that spoiler vered found sounds actually credible from what I can make out. Though yet another guy in shadows with a Rinnegan would be rather tedious in my opinion. Still, if it's fake atleast the guy who wrote it deserves kudos for thinking up this stuff.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Well, that spoiler vered found sounds actually credible from what I can make out. Though yet another guy in shadows with a Rinnegan would be rather tedious in my opinion. Still, if it's fake atleast the guy who wrote it deserves kudos for thinking up this stuff.



Agreed.

The "other" Rinnegan user sounded too funky, but everything else sounded pretty interesting from what I was able to make out.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 9, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Watch the Juubi disappoint.
> 
> The fact that it's not "complete" will surely play a part in it's downfall.
> 
> It's really sad when you think about it. This has been Akatsuki's goal for the entire manga, most of them died for it, and when it's finally about to come reality, it ends up being another bijuu power up for Naruto.



Yep. The Juubi is a) not complete and b) composed of Naruto's new best friends. It's going to go down fast, and probably be pretty pathetic on top of it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Mofo said:


> That prediction is really old, I first read it from a guy claiming to be working for Kishimoto. RS sealed himself within Kurama and he'll awaken Naruto's latent Rinnegan and stuff.
> Funny thing is that most of his predictions turned out to be true.



So this particular guy has appeared before? Well, that settles that.

Fake.


----------



## Stormcloak (Jul 9, 2012)

juubi uses shinra tensei


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Stormcloak said:


> juubi uses shinra tensei



Only after Tobi takes control of it with his Rinnegan.


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Jul 9, 2012)

Gedo Mazo falls over and lands on Tobi, killing him. 

It looks like it's made of stone, and we all know Uchiha < rocks.



Or Madara feels the essence of the Juubi and leaves Kages to confront Tobi.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 9, 2012)

I predict that Gedo Mazo isn't the actual Juubi, but instead some kind of medium that will summon the Juubi's body from the moon instead now that it has the necessary chakras, and starts doing handsigns that make this happen.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 9, 2012)

This weeks Jump comes out Saturday(officially in Japan) instead of Monday, so that means we'll be getting spoilers tonight and a chapter tomorrow.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 9, 2012)

Uchiha Ryken said:


> Gedo Mazo falls over and lands on Tobi, killing him.
> 
> It looks like it's made of stone, and we all know *Uchiha < rocks*.
> 
> ...



You're underestimating the legendary Uchiha Art of Run (wich includes escaping rocks at the right time, like we all know ). 

Besides, with his ability that allow him to run away faster than every shinobi and uchihas, Tobi is obviously the greatest Uchiha....

(Madara, by leaving the battlefield is a good one too, I must admit...)


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I predict that Gedo Mazo isn't the actual Juubi, but instead some kind of medium that will summon the Juubi's body from the moon instead now that it has the necessary chakras, and starts doing handsigns that make this happen.



Can you fix your link? Nothing is showing up for me.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can you fix your link? Nothing is showing up for me.



My bad, I fixed the link now, it should be working.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> My bad, I fixed the link now, it should be working.



Bring the mother fuckin' moon down? Dear God, the entire planet would be destroyed.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Bring the mother fuckin' moon down? Dear God, the entire planet would be destroyed.





a good kamui user could fix it...

But an 8 gate Gai shooting it like Zin?dine Zidane used to could be more epic.

I assume.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 9, 2012)

> Objective is to be reborn as Immortals deities Madara is reincarnation
> Time to begin soon in the reincarnation of real art can not only use the eye with a period 100 years of Immortals deities
> Madara was waiting for the appropriate instrument to be his reincarnation
> Orochimaru was to study the reincarnation is not available and only the original Deities of the hermit
> ...



so these are supposedly spoilers for coming chapter?


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> so these are supposedly spoilers for coming chapter?



No, they're proven fake. The spoiler provider posted "spoilers" before.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 9, 2012)

ah okay cool thx


----------



## Stormcloak (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Only after Tobi takes control of it with his Rinnegan.


tobi starts to loose control lol


----------



## Shattering (Jul 9, 2012)

I predict Sasuke telling us how he plans to contact with Orochimaru, Madara using a new awesome jutsu and killing Mei or Onoki and Juubi's shadow as cliffhanger.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Stormcloak said:


> tobi starts to loose control lol



With the Rinnegan, he will have the Juubi on lock. Force the beast back in the lotus position, just like Rikudou - with his Rinnegan.

I'm telling you guys. The Juubi probably didn't possess a Doujutsu. His eye was the result of influence by a doujutsu user, Rikudou. Not unlike what we've seen when a Sharingan user (Madara, Tobi) controls a Bijuu (Kyuubi, Gobi).


----------



## Mofo (Jul 9, 2012)

Makes  sense,  why would Rikodu draw 9 tomoes on his cape if that was supposed to be  Juubi's eye? You don't take the enemy's symbol as yours, usually is the other way around. 
Unless RS was an act, and it was the Juubi gaining control all along, do it Kishi!


----------



## Marsala (Jul 9, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Makes  sense,  why would Rikodu draw 9 tomoes on his cape if that was supposed to be  Juubi's eye? You don't take the enemy's symbol as yours, usually is the other way around.



Actually it's pretty common to take the vanquished monster as a symbol in heraldry.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 9, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Makes  sense,  why would Rikodu draw 9 tomoes on his cape if that was supposed to be  Juubi's eye? You don't take the enemy's symbol as yours, usually is the other way around.
> Unless RS was an act, and it was the Juubi gaining control all along, do it Kishi!



You have a point there, but we don't know exactly what these 9 tomoes means. I also find it weird that we can't see his eyes during the 9 bijuu flashback or we don't know for sure why Juubi's dojutsu looks different, while Rikudou never showed the same eyes. Kishi is very secretive with his face, until the right time I guess. I hope we'll know soon.


----------



## TobiSO6P (Jul 9, 2012)

When Rikudo Sennin was fighting the Juubi


His eye socket fits perfect for the eye

Juubi with Rikudo Sennin's eyes when he was about to become the moon or be sealed in the moon


His eye socket is way to big for Rikudo Sennin

this could "prove" that that Rinnegan Sharingan actually is Juubi's eye.

p.s. where is proof that this chapter will come out earlier?


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

TobiSO6P said:


> When Rikudo Sennin was fighting the Juubi
> 
> 
> His eye socket fits perfect for the eye
> ...



You're comparing eye socket size?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2012)

I think that when Naruto lands the deciding blow on Tobi, Tobi will turn into a tree. I also think it is one of the reasons why Madara is fortunate that he is a regenerating body as if he reached the point of exhaustion he too would turn into a tree.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 9, 2012)

but I belive that naruto is tauting tobi to use full gedo power... becouse its part of the plan to save bijus... like son goku said to other bijus "I explained everything to him"... and naruto later "they thought me lots of things"... so I think that bijus know how to escape gedo mazo and they passed this message down to naruto and kurama...and their chakra might be the key to saving them (I wonder what will happen to shukaku...as naruto doesnt have his chakra so he might not be able to get him out if the bijus chakra is needed)


----------



## Sarry (Jul 9, 2012)

TobiSO6P said:


> When Rikudo Sennin was fighting the Juubi
> 
> 
> His eye socket fits perfect for the eye
> ...



I wouldn't focus on that if I were you. The anime tends to draw things slightly differently than the manga does. Add to that sometimes the animation screws up the proportions of the characters


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Sarry said:


> I wouldn't focus on that if I were you. The anime tends to draw things slightly differently than the manga does. Add to that sometimes the animation screws up the proportions of the characters



In the anime only clip, the Juubi's eye clearly lacks tomoe. Don't even know why he posted that.


----------



## Talis (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks likes Juubi has devil horns if i pay attention to that pic.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> In the anime only clip, the Juubi's eye clearly lacks tomoe. Don't even know why he posted that.


bad fishin' is bad


I didn't notice the missing tomoes...damn haha. At least it isn't as bad as the Pain-Naruto Fight...


----------



## Mofo (Jul 9, 2012)

lol tobi6p, nobody thinks RS literally implanted Juubi's eyes within himself. :rofl:


----------



## Mateush (Jul 9, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Looks likes Juubi has devil horns if i pay attention to that pic.



I think these "horns" is on the back, similar this:


Gedo Mazo also has broken "tails" and other stuff on his back.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Mofo said:


> lol tobi6p, nobody thinks RS literally implanted Juubi's eyes within himself. :rofl:



lol, is that what he was saying? The idea was so absurd, I assumed he meant something else.


----------



## Res1990 (Jul 9, 2012)

the juubi has  the sharingan because is under a genjutsu from RS.


----------



## Datakim (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm telling you guys. The Juubi probably didn't possess a Doujutsu. His eye was the result of influence by a doujutsu user, Rikudou. Not unlike what we've seen when a Sharingan user (Madara, Tobi) controls a Bijuu (Kyuubi, Gobi).



But the rinnegan don't have those tomoes that Juubis eye had? What does that mean? Did the Juubi have an eye that was the predecessor of the sharingan (would explain why murdering your friends gives sharingan a power boost), and the rinnegan+tomoe combo was caused by Rikudou taking control of Juubi with the rinnegan (so it was Juubis 9 tomoe sharingan with Rikudous rinnegan overlaid on top to control the thing)..

Or has the whole rinnegan thing actually been a lie all along, and the real Rikudou actually had a doujutsu beyond even the rinnegan with the circles and 9 tomoe, unlike the rinnegan we have seen with Madara/Nagato, and we see that eye on Juubi because Rikudou is controlling him.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Datakim said:


> But the rinnegan don't have those tomoes that Juubis eye had? What does that mean? Did the Juubi have an eye that was the predecessor of the sharingan (would explain why murdering your friends gives sharingan a power boost), and the rinnegan+tomoe combo was caused by Rikudou taking control of Juubi with the rinnegan (so it was Juubis 9 tomoe sharingan with Rikudous rinnegan overlaid on top to control the thing)..
> 
> Or has the whole rinnegan thing actually been a lie all along, and the real Rikudou actually had a doujutsu beyond even the rinnegan with the circles and 9 tomoe we have seen with Madara/Nagato, and we see that eye on Juubi because Rikudou is controlling him.



It means, that there is another level to the Rinnegan. :ho


----------



## lathia (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm getting a little turned on at the thought of early spoilers. Let me go masturbate my anxiety for wanting a good chapter early.

We all know what really is coming. The scene switches to the remaining troops running towards Naruto. This lasts about 3/4ths of the chapter. Fear not, last few pages will be good.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a feeling this gonna to happen:


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2012)

the juubi awaken and tobi tries to seal it in him but his body is not strong enough and the juubi break from tobis control and the mask comes off or he loses an arm again. the arms seems most likely then the mask but never know


----------



## Res1990 (Jul 9, 2012)

i think we will not see the juubi since it must be the last fight in the war so i think we will see some madara and sasuke


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd be happy with anything except a meaningless flashback.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Res1990 said:


> i think we will not see the juubi since it must be the last fight in the war so i think we will see some madara and sasuke



I will curse Kishi until the Juubi's appearance if it doesn't appear this week. That's a complete screw job.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2012)

It'd be funny if Sasuke was the one to beat Madara as I could actually see him ridiculing what Madara is in terms of relying on Harashima's genes. I believe Sasuke and Naruto are the only living characters who could get under his skin.

Naruto has done the job of clowning a significant villain in his fight with Tobi so it wouldn't surprise me if Sasuke completed the deal with Madara.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 9, 2012)

lathia said:


> I'm getting a little turned on at the thought of early spoilers. *Let me go masturbate my anxiety* for wanting a good chapter early.
> 
> We all know what really is coming. The scene switches to the remaining troops running towards Naruto. This lasts about 3/4ths of the chapter. Fear not, last few pages will be good.



Minato can't satisfy you? No wonder Kushina cheated on him with 5 year old Itachi 


on topic

Early spoilers are always nice, lets see if Evil goes for a hat trick.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 9, 2012)

Medaka Box spoilers are already out, so we should definitely be getting spoilers tonight.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

So little time sits between us and the Juubi.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 9, 2012)

Things that will happen:

Sasuke and co. leave the cave. Their destination will be deliberately unclear.

Things that should happen, but may not due to stalling:

Madara stops stretching and attacks the Kages again.
The Juubi emerges.

Things I want to happen:

Itachi comes back and deals with that penis-snake, then heads off to help seal Madara.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 9, 2012)

No Juubi this week, but we get to see Sasuke  More of Naruto gets off-paneled and Sasuke finds "the man who knows everything".


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 9, 2012)

Sasuke starts walking away, Juugo starts to follow and Sui says, 'just a sec' gets out a sword a cuts off Kabuto's head. Sasuke freaks out, kills Sui and becomes evil again. 

Naruto and Bee get extracted and the Kage killed. 

And Sakura trips on a branch.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Things that will happen:
> 
> Sasuke and co. leave the cave. Their destination will be deliberately unclear.
> 
> ...



That's just awful, Marsala.

If anyone deserves to return, it's Nagato. He'll use the Hell Realm to completely restore his legs, something Kabuto was unaware of () - with that done, he'll go and confront his true father:

Uchiha Madara.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2012)

this is the first Tuesday release in a while it is good wonder if EVil will provide his spoilers today as well. 

i hope we see the juubi this week and kishi does not drag this for a couple chapters. maybe we also see the finale of the kages figth and sasuke leaving and a hint to where oro is


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll laugh if the Juubi is just Gedo Mazo with some tails and a sharenningan.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> I'll laugh if the Juubi is just Gedo Mazo with some tails and a sharenningan under the blindfold.



Juubi is obviously Gedo Mazou with 10 Tails. By "Sharinnegan", I assume you mean, "Mangekyou Rinnegan", and the Juubi only possessed that eye because it was being controlled by the God Rikudou.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> I'll laugh if the Juubi is just Gedo Mazo with some tails and a sharenningan.


I wouldn't be surprised if it was. Why else would Kishi purposely find a way to cut off Shikamaru's speech on what Gedo Mazo was?

But, if it is the Juubi, we don't get to see some huge crazy ritual with a ridiculous jutsu that pulls the Juubi's body down from the moon.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was. Why else would Kishi purposely find a way to cut off Shikamaru's speech on what Gedo Mazo was?
> 
> But, if it is the Juubi, we don't get to see some huge crazy ritual with a ridiculous jutsu that pulls the Juubi's body down from the moon.



Pull the Juubi's body down from the moon would destroy the moon in the process, I think. Sure that's not what you meant, because Tobi/Madara require that the moon remain intact for Operation Tsuki no Me.

So, maybe he summons' its body out of the moon?

But even that's doubtful. Since the Juubi's frame matches Gedo Mazou's, I would be shocked if Tobi would need to retrieve the old body.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 9, 2012)

cough Tomoes were turned into the necklace, cough.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 9, 2012)

Confirmed we will be getting early raws.

From Mangateers site:



> You just might be rewarded if you stay up late tonight! We are expecting Weekly Shonen Jump raws a whole 24 hours early this week! Keep checking back!



We better get to see psuedo Juubi this chapter and not at the very end as a cliffhanger either.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 9, 2012)

20 weeks with no Rookie updates, make it happen Kishi!


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> 20 weeks with no Rookie updates, make it happen Kishi!



Screw the rookies.

They're fodder to Gedo Mazou's Juubi power-up anyway.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 9, 2012)

​
I predict Juubi soloing the Alliance, Madara finally soloes Gokage, and Sasuke going solo to find Orochimaru in Anko's mind


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Screw the rookies.
> 
> They're fodder to Gedo Mazou's Juubi power-up anyway.


Yeah seriously at this point it's better if the Rookie's stay away.

As the chances of them being killed get so much higher if they arrive with the psuedo Juubi out.

Maybe Kishi will finally kill someone before this war ends.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yeah seriously at this point it's better if the Rookie's stay away.
> 
> As the chances of them being killed get so much higher if they arrive with the psuedo Juubi out.
> 
> Maybe Kishi will finally kill someone before this war ends.



No, he won't kill them. He'll just force them to uselessly sit on the sidelines, awing at every single one of Naruto's amazing feats.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> No, he won't kill them. He'll just force them to uselessly sit on the sidelines, awing at every single one of Naruto's amazing feats.


Well I'm expecting another super Bijuudama from the Juubi probably even bigger.

If they get caught up in the aoe of that there pretty fucked someone other than fodders better die in this war though.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Well I'm expecting another super Bijuudama from the Juubi probably even bigger.
> 
> If they get caught up in the aoe of that there pretty fucked someone other than fodders better die in this war though.



Don't hold your breath bro, seriously. 

At best, I think Onoki might die if he continues to get in Madara's way.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Don't hold your breath bro, seriously.
> 
> At best, I think Onoki might die if he continues to get in Madara's way.


I know the odds are slim and none but I can hope that someone important will die in this war. 

I doubt it with Madara deciding not to take out his perfect Susanoo is pretty much confirming Kishi refuses to kill off any of the kages.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 9, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yeah seriously at this point it's better if the Rookie's stay away.
> 
> As the chances of them being killed get so much higher if they arrive with the psuedo Juubi out.
> 
> Maybe Kishi will finally kill someone before this war ends.



Guy has a very high chance of dying because he's involved in the final battle and he mentioned the 8th Gate recently. Of course, he also has almost as high a chance of miraculously surviving/being resurrected.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 9, 2012)

Kakashi10 Will predict spoilers:

1- Tobi gives a speech of how they are utellery fuck.
2- We get a flashback of tobi planning all this shit.

This chapter will not have much story or moving on like last week chapter. So expect only one side


----------



## Summers (Jul 9, 2012)

Quite a bit of people here for a Monday.

The reinforcements are just there to witness Naruto's greatness. That's what recent events involving Naruto have been about. The village got to sit back and watch how amazing he is, the various battlefields saw that when his clones lead the charge to defeat the Zetsu, and Edo Kage. The world acknowledgment real-time is what its all about.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Guy has a very high chance of dying because he's involved in the final battle and he mentioned the 8th Gate recently. Of course, he also has almost as high a chance of miraculously surviving/being resurrected.


That 8th gate must really be something else if Kishi has waited this long for Guy to even think about using it. I can honestly see Guy dying for good here against the Juubi though. He isn't really the type to just grow old. He's all about youth. He'd probably die as a man without regrets.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Guy has a very high chance of dying because he's involved in the final battle and he mentioned the 8th Gate recently. Of course, he also has almost as high a chance of miraculously surviving/*being resurrected*.



By Sasuke.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 9, 2012)

I loved how two weeks ago everyone was expecting Tsunade to solo Madara or for Madara to kill the kages.


But instead we got a set up chapter.

Now everything thinks this week will be a boring ass chapter. But Kishi loves to prove us wrong. He may do the opposite of what we want. In that case.



This chapter I hope Madara solos Tsunade. I mean complete and utter stomp! Giving her a painful defeat!


*Fingers cross the opposite happens.*


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I loved how two weeks ago everyone was expecting Tsunade to solo Madara or for Madara to kill the kages.
> 
> 
> But instead we got a set up chapter.
> ...



Madara is probably going to WTF stomp all 5 kages before making his exit. Tsunade will heal them all with the chakra she received from Dan.

I think I have Kishi all figured out.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 9, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I loved how two weeks ago everyone was expecting Tsunade to solo Madara or for Madara to kill the kages.
> 
> 
> But instead we got a set up chapter.
> ...


Keep dreaming if you think Tsunade can solo Madara because it's not going to happen. 

Perfect Susanoo>Anything the Kages can do.


----------



## Summers (Jul 9, 2012)

I will repeat what I have been saying for weeks now. Madara's arrogance is going to get him shafted. Naruto's confidence is going to pan out. Sasuke's Angst will be Put into perspective from Oro.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

An early chapter this week?  Excellent.



			
				Klue said:
			
		

> Madara is probably going to WTF stomp all 5 kages before making his exit. Tsunade will heal them all with the chakra she received from Dan.
> 
> I think I have Kishi all figured out.



Seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

summers said:


> I will repeat what I have been saying for weeks now. Madara's arrogance is going to get him shafted. Naruto's confidence is going to pan out. Sasuke's Angst will be Put into perspective from Oro.



Madara's arrogance will undoubtedly play a role in his undoing, but I doubt the Kages will be the ones to remove him.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 9, 2012)

I've had enough of Madara and the Kages. Its obvious that no ones going to die. Time to move on.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I loved how two weeks ago everyone was expecting Tsunade to solo Madara or for Madara to kill the kages.
> 
> 
> But instead we got a set up chapter.
> ...


dont generalize 


i for one predicted exacly what happened

people expecting that tsunade would defeat madara because dan gave her a "powerup" werent looking at the bigger picture


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> dont generalize
> 
> 
> i for one predicted exacly what happened
> ...



He possess the Rinnegan. Can't be defeated by mere Kages.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 9, 2012)

Juubi is coming and Bee is still alive... I'm glad 

The chances of the manga having color pages next week are 99% because the new movie


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2012)

see, look at the lastest chapter, madara already decided to leave the kages alone, and oonoki is insisting even when mei has already recognized that its over

what do you think that might happen so?

the plot has turned completly against any chance of the kages defeating madara right now, its undeniable


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> see, look at the lastest chapter, madara already decided to leave the kages alone, and oonoki is insisting even when mei has already recognized that its over
> 
> what do you think that might happen so?
> 
> the plot has turned completly against any chance of the kages defeating madara right now, its undeniable



I agree completely. Wouldn't even crack a smile if you were proven wrong. Probably stop reading.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I agree completely. Wouldn't even crack a smile if you were proven wrong. Probably stop reading.


add in the fact that the news that madara's edo tensei wasnt stopped has reached sasuke's ears, and it comes full circle.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> add in the fact that the news that madara's edo tensei wasnt stopped has reached sasuke's ears, and it comes full circle.



Don't tell me Sasuke is going to defeat Madara.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> see, look at the lastest chapter, madara already decided to leave the kages alone, and oonoki is insisting even when mei has already recognized that its over
> 
> what do you think that might happen so?
> 
> the plot has turned completly against any chance of the kages defeating madara right now, its undeniable



Well, this is the point where miracles come in rather handy for the heroes.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 9, 2012)

Madara isn't going anywhere until Sasuke meets him it was blatantly foreshadowed. 

Last chapter that after he meets Orochimaru he's going to Madara.

People need to accept the fact that the Kages aren't going to beat madara already.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey traditionally when we get early spoilers the chapter sucks ball. I was hopin a good chapter because of my birthday. It seems Kishi is giving me a suck ball chapter for birthday


----------



## Summers (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara's arrogance will undoubtedly play a role in his undoing, but I doubt the Kages will be the ones to remove him.



I refuse to consider sasuke until I see more, if that's what you mean. What so it has to be someone who's Ego is matched with Madara's. Its difficult to imagine him getting the power-up in time then swooping and saving the day.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

summers said:


> I refuse to consider sasuke until I see more, if that's what you mean. What so it has to be someone who's Ego is matched with Madara's. Its difficult to imagine him getting the power-up in time then swooping and saving the day.



Sasuke defeating Madara is not something I like to even think about.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Don't tell me Sasuke is going to defeat Madara.


no, im saying that madara is not going down at least until sasuke and him meet at some point


this is just a mather of plot and pure foreshadowing, it doesnt take much to see



Thdyingbreed said:


> Madara isn't going anywhere until Sasuke meets him it was blatantly foreshadowed.
> 
> Last chapter that after he meets Orochimaru he's going to Madara.
> 
> People need to accept the fact that the Kages aren't going to beat madara already.



you are seeing the same as me


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm just trying to think about how the Kage will keep hold of what little dignity they have left. 

They could beat Madara- It is not going to happen. 

They could let Madara walk away= Them looking like bitches. 

They could fight Madara- Which would probably result in them getting stomped inside of one chapter now that he no longer has a reason to play around.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

There is no way for them to keep whatever dignity they have left, Madara is going to spank them like they are unruly children.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I'm just trying to think about how the Kage will keep hold of what little dignity they have left.
> 
> They could beat Madara- It is not going to happen.
> 
> ...



Sadly, the final option is probably the best option.


----------



## Summers (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke defeating Madara is not something I like to even think about.



That's a relief.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke defeating Madara is not something I like to even think about.


you must be prepared for it, i would say that the chances that sasuke is going after madara to stop his edo are at 70% considering the circunstances that he got to know it("you said that _you_ and itachi stopped the edo tensei _but_"), what exacly came to his mind when he heard about it(he thought of itachi, he thought of shisui talked about protect the village and the clan's name - everything that madara stands against, and he got itachi saying that he must do something, that was stop edo tensei, ie: his mission was not completed) and, his reaction, "so his didnt stop", with a really displeased face, you know what it means when it comes to sasuke, right?

now,_ if he will manage to stop him_, its another story. There is a lot of plot to go on and sasuke will have probably met madara only after he gets an important power up, so chances are that you will have another rinnegan user around to root for by that time. 

either way, considering the hints, sasuke is due to be involved in madara's upcoming defeat someway, may it be by naruto's side or whatever.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> you must be prepared for it, i would say that the chances that sasuke is going after madara to stop his edo are at 70% considering the circunstances that he got to know it("you said that _you_ and itachi stopped the edo tensei _but_"), what exacly came to his mind when he heard about it(he thought of itachi, he thought of shisui talked about protect the village and the clan's name - everything that madara stands against, and he got itachi saying that he must do something, that was stop edo tensei, ie: his mission was not completed) and, his reaction, "so his didnt stop", with a really displeased face, you know what it means when it comes to sasuke, right?



I know, I know.

I'm trying not to think about it. Opportunity is definitely there, but it's not something I want to happen. I've fallen so deeply in love with the Second Six Paths, that I don't want him to lose to anyone.

Ever.

Such a pathetic stance to take, especially for a character destine to fall.



Jeαnne said:


> now,_ if he will manage to stop him_, its another story. There is a lot of plot to go on and sasuke will have probably met madara only after he gets an important power up, so chances are that you will have another rinnegan user around to root for by that time.



Probably.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> I'm trying not to think about it. Opportunity is definitely there, but it's not something I want to happen. I've fallen so deeply in love with the Second Six Paths, that I don't want him to lose to anyone.
> 
> ...


the best that we can expect is that he will stay around as much time as possible ~.~


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the best that we can expect is that he will stay around as much time as possible ~.~



Can't even imagine the depths of the screw-job Kishi has prepared for him. He's going to forget a number of his jutsu within his arsenal when fail comes-a-knocking.

But as long as it doesn't happen against the Kages.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2012)

considering the way that he acts, it will be quite ugly 


but like i said, as long as it comes by the hands of the main characters, its ok, we can always call plot on it


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd much rather have Sasuke not defeat Madara since they are my favorite characters. 

I'd much rather have them team up and wreck shit.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

If Orochimaru is still contained within Totsuka's Sake Jar, and he is released by Sasuke - vai Itachi's eyes, now that he possess them - Nagato better come out too.

He needs to see Madara as well. 

Even though Itachi was an Edo when he captured Nagato, he was sent to the same place, right?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'd much rather have Sasuke not defeat Madara since they are my favorite characters.
> 
> I'd much rather have them team up and wreck shit.


2x

i agree 





btw, i have to make a thread about this, but...have you guys ever considered the chance that orochimaru was after the totsuka for a more special reason other than having a sealing sword?


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 9, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I loved how two weeks ago everyone was expecting Tsunade to solo Madara or for Madara to kill the kages.
> 
> 
> But instead we got a set up chapter.
> ...



Edit: Oops I read that all backwards.

Anyway, I'm calling it now, no Kage will die.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Orochimaru is still contained within Totsuka's Sake Jar, and he is released by Sasuke - vai Itachi's eyes, now that he possess them - Nagato better come out too.
> 
> He needs to see Madara as well.
> 
> Even though Itachi was an Edo when he captured Nagato, he was sent to the same place, right?



Well, the technique does seal people away in the jar that the sword is sheathed in so I don't see why it would matter if he was an Edo or not.

Personally, I would love to see Nagato meeting Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2012)

we could have an epic "i am your father" moment between madara and nagato


----------



## Summers (Jul 9, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'd much rather have Sasuke not defeat Madara since they are my favorite characters.
> 
> I'd much rather have them team up and wreck shit.



Its making me throw up. The Ego level alone would wipe out a division or 2.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

summers said:


> Its making me throw up. The Ego level alone would wipe out a division or 2.



I can see that you're just waiting for the day that Madara is defeated.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> we could have an epic "i am your father" moment between madara and nagato



That would be awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2012)

i am starting to think sauske will obtain the same power as madara to beat like naruto will obtain the juubi to face off against tobis juubi and beat him.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i am starting to think sauske will obtain the same power as madara to beat like naruto will obtain the juubi to face off against tobis juubi and beat him.



Two Juubis? Dear God, that sounds awful. :sanji


----------



## Summers (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I can see that you're just waiting for the day that Madara is defeated.



I see Madara's future, its death, again. The way some people go on about him, its as if they think he will win the manga.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

summers said:


> I see Madara's future, its death, again. The way some people go on about him, its if they think he will win the manga.



He, should. 

Take away his arrogance, and give him Naruto's determination, and who would stop him?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 9, 2012)

summers said:


> I see Madara's future, its death, again. The way some people go on about him, its as if they think he will win the manga.



Besides Itachi, Madara has been the best shit this manga had offere.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Two Juubis? Dear God, that sounds awful. :sanji



it is gonna happen the bijuus gave naruto chakra for a reason and we had tobi try and revive with only a bit of kyuubi and hachibi chakra. i starting t think the quantity of the chakra needed is not a lot


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Think of it this way. Madara can't die, because he's already dead.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> He, should.
> 
> Take away his arrogance, and give him Naruto's determination, and who would stop him?



kishimoto will find a way to make him beatable


----------



## Basic (Jul 9, 2012)

*The 1 who watches but never posts*

Basically, Sasuke will some how get the 7 tailed slug biju. Learn Slug mode with his hawk buddies at the forest. Thus giving him a biju to keep up with Naruto's charka levels which will allow him to gain access to Perfect Susano'. Sasuke needs a chakra boost unless somehow Sasuke will merge with Orochimaru like before and have his curse seal chakra boost restored allowing him to by the need of the 7tails which was making no sense. +Rep if makes sense.

- Basic "The 1 who watches but never posts"


----------



## KevKev (Jul 9, 2012)

Hopefully, the coming of Yamarama is coming


----------



## Datakim (Jul 9, 2012)

Gabe said:


> it is gonna happen the bijuus gave naruto chakra for a reason and we had tobi try and revive with only a bit of kyuubi and hachibi chakra. i starting t think the quantity of the chakra needed is not a lot



This makes sense to me. Though I would guess that Tobi won't try his moon brainwash plan right away, but rather try to use his new Juubi to ovepower and capture Bee and Naruto so that he can merge their bijuu (Kyuubi and Hachibi) into his Juubi aswell, making it fully powered. I mean if he forms Juubi right now, then it would be a pretty gimped Juubi, with only a tentacle and two bizarre brothers as batteries.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 9, 2012)

Does anyone think that Naruto will actually KILL Madara???  Think about it.  He might pull an Aang.  I am so afraid this is going to happen, but indifferent at the same time.  You can murder all the Uchiha you want, but let the villians live.  Sasuke is more of a hero to me because he is not afraid to rid the world of terrorist scum. Naruto won against Pain but that is a one-time deal.  Don't think Kishi will ever write another TnJ again.  I'm serious.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Does anyone think that Naruto will actually KILL Madara???  Think about it.  He might pull an Aang.  I am so afraid this is going to happen, but indifferent at the same time.  You can murder all the Uchiha you want, but let the villians live.  Sasuke is more of a hero to me because he is not afraid to rid the world of terrorist scum. Naruto won against Pain but that is a one-time deal.  Don't think Kishi will ever write another TnJ again.  I'm serious.



H e is already dead. So naruto sealing him in sending him back to purgatory would work fine. 

Naruto does not kill people. Unless you count the 2 hearts of kakuzu.  That people see it as monsters and not people. 

I wonder if Kishi knows about the book no jutsu in NF and TNJ.

If Naruto pulls out again the book and talks about it, I WILL TROLL SO HARD NOT EVEN THE ITACHI VS GALACTUS FANDOM WILL MATCH ME. They will look l like regulat posters in front of me. 

O yea LONG LIVE THE KING


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 9, 2012)

Naruto won't kill. That's what makes Naruto Naruto.

At least Kubo had the stones to make Ichigo murder Ginjo, I'll give him that, but that's all he gets from me.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Does anyone think that Naruto will actually KILL Madara???  Think about it.  He might pull an Aang.  I am so afraid this is going to happen, but indifferent at the same time.  You can murder all the Uchiha you want, but let the villians live.  Sasuke is more of a hero to me because he is not afraid to rid the world of terrorist scum. Naruto won against Pain but that is a one-time deal.  Don't think Kishi will ever write another TnJ again.  I'm serious.



Naruto, take Madara's chakra away?


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

So pumped, can't wait to see the Juubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

btw, am i the only one getting the feeling that we will still see perfect juubi, even if tobi for now revives an incomplete one?


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

By perfect Juubi, wouldn't Tobi need to capture the remaining Bijuu?


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

i am not expecting to see jubi this chapter at all...at most the silhouette....
but i am sure we will know where sasuke is heading(where oro is)....i would love to see him go to sage snake for info,may be he is hiding oro.....


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 10, 2012)

...guys, Naruto _has_ killed before.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> By perfect Juubi, wouldn't Tobi need to capture the remaining Bijuu?


what about we see the perfect juubi throught naruto


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

for me, it's really hard to tell what is going to happen this chapter.

We are definitively going to see the FM Juubi, and probably an attack, but i'm not sure if were going to get continuation on Sasuke, continuation on the Kages, or both.

All I know is I want more than 14 pages this time.

We are at a point in the manga where the plot could really go in a lot of directions from here.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what about we see the perfect juubi throught naruto



Perfect Juubi and Imperfect Juubi? 

Kishi would do something ridiculous like that, wouldn't he?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cONmzaT4x10[/YOUTUBE]

Where are ya buddy?


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 10, 2012)

i wana see jinchuriki tobi, not juubi..... ;/


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> i wana see jinchuriki tobi, not juubi..... ;/



You want to see him fight as the Juubi Jinchuuriki? He has shown absolutely no offensive abilities and refuses to use the Six Pain Techniques.

Don't think there is much to see.

Now Uchiha Madara on the other hand.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> You want to see him fight as the Juubi Jinchuuriki? He has shown absolutely no offensive abilities and refuses to use the Six Pain Techniques.
> 
> Don't think there is much to see.
> 
> Now Uchiha Madara on the other hand.



well, i'd definitely have madara become host of juubi. but tobi looks like is gona take this one


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> i wana see jinchuriki tobi, not juubi..... ;/


It's possible, since the 10 tails body is in the moon somewhere. Who knows.


----------



## Talis (Jul 10, 2012)

I predict no early spoilers.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> well, i'd definitely have madara become host of juubi. but tobi looks like is gona take this one



Doubt it. Doesn't appear as if he betrayed the real Madara as of yet.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> You want to see him fight as the Juubi Jinchuuriki? He has shown absolutely no offensive abilities and refuses to use the Six Pain Techniques.
> 
> Don't think there is much to see.
> 
> Now Uchiha Madara on the other hand.



Kishi is holding off showing the best Sharingan/Rinnegan user for last.


----------



## Talis (Jul 10, 2012)

Right whenever Tobi starts the seal to summon Juubi Shikimaru appears and no Juubi for us.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Kishi is holding off showing the best Sharingan/Rinnegan user for last.



You better not be referring to Sasuke. 

In all seriousness, I wonder if Sasuke will obtain the 9-Tomoe doujutsu or if Madara is destine to obtain it. Final Villain power-up, who gets it?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well looks like Orochimaru is officially coming back


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke-Orochimaru centric chapter. 

Fuck you Kishi. ,


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> You better not be referring to Sasuke.
> 
> In all seriousness, I wonder if Sasuke will obtain the 9-Tomoe doujutsu or if Madara is destine to obtain it. Final Villain power-up, who gets it?



Definitely that 9-Tomoe doujutsu. I mean, if he were to get the Rinnegan, he might as well get that version since having the Rinnegan is too mainstream


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good news Orochimaru was sealed for all those time. Sasuke just released him from the eternal genjutsu.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn it, I wanted to see Madara beat the living daylights out of the Kages. 

Still, the possibility of Oro coming back is wonderful so I don't really mind it too much.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Definitely that 9-Tomoe doujutsu. I mean, if he were to get the Rinnegan, he might as well get that version since having the Rinnegan is too mainstream



Rinnegan is probably the level before that doujutsu.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

I ask again:

Where did these spoilers come from?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

ggl trans said:
			
		

> Sasuke is passed to the home front part of the body of Egu~tsu helmet.
> Orochimaru Sasuke revive the body of a sign stuck Jaho solution Curse of Anko and Kabuto.
> Sasuke Curse of hope because I know have seen from a consciousness for the separation of Anko Orochimaru. Orochimaru is not interested in war with it.
> Lead to the location of Orochimaru Sasuke look if it were reformed. Sasuke wants to be done in anticipation that the intention of self-and eye out think yourself to know all the answers.
> ...


Oh boy oh boy.

inb4 Oro takes over.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Where is Orochimaru sending Sasuke?


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

i think oro and sasuke are going to the tablet place.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

If Oro takes over im ragequitting.

No point without my favourite character.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 10, 2012)

sasuke absorbs oro again


----------



## Talis (Jul 10, 2012)

Does Sasuke have the Totsuka sword after all?


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

Chapter still comes out Wednesday right?


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> sasuke absorbs oro again



So, back to the cursed seal?

Sage Mode, perhaps?


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 10, 2012)

chapter should be up in about 5 hrs or so




Klue said:


> So, back to the cursed seal?
> 
> Sage Mode, perhaps?



i hope not. he's a uchiha, might as well act like one


----------



## NO (Jul 10, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Chapter still comes out Wednesday right?



Most likely.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Does Sasuke have the Totsuka sword after all?



Don't see any other explanation.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 10, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> chapter should be up in about 5 hrs or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting free power ups sounds like an uchiha alright


----------



## SaiST (Jul 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Does Sasuke have the Totsuka sword after all?


I'm kind of out of it right now, but I didn't see any mention of the Totsuka no Tsurugi in the raw spoiler.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Getting free power ups sounds like an uchiha alright



not curse seal though, if he gets any more powers ups it will be via his sharingan


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

oro is back...the shit got real..


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

ohoh i like this spoiler


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

he is getting closer towards gaining the Rinnegan.i think they go to the place of the uchiha tablet.


----------



## christoncrutches (Jul 10, 2012)

vered said:


> he is getting closer towards gaining the Rinnegan.i think they go to the place of the uchiha tablet.



that's a solid development

the tablet's one of the five or six things I'm most interested in at this point in the manga (from a pure information standpoint)


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

let sasuke have the rinnegan...naruto will be jubi jinchuriki..


----------



## Hexa (Jul 10, 2012)

I think Sasuke draws Orochimaru out from Anko's cursed seal, and Orochimaru takes his chakra back from Kabuto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

vered said:


> i think oro and sasuke are going to the tablet place.



x2

about time

"Sasuke wants to be done in anticipation that the intention of self-and eye out think yourself to know all the answers."


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 10, 2012)

LET THE CORONATION BEGIN, KING SASUKE GETS HIS CROWN


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

from curse seal....??!!!...that's plotkai!!!!!


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

To think Sasuke learn his lesson about gaining power/knowledge from Orochimaru  I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Talis (Jul 10, 2012)

Serious if we dont get to see Juubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

you guys are worried for nothing, snakes cant do shit to hawks u.u, sasuke is just taking him on his talons again


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

I figured Kishi wouldn't let us see the Juubi. He likes to troll us when shit gets good. Oh well, if Sasuke really is going to go read the rest of the tablet, I'm game, I suppose.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> you guys are worried for nothing, snakes cant do shit to hawks u.u, sasuke is just taking him on his talons again



this is true, i dont know why ppl would be worried for sasuke. sasuke would just seal him again lol


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

tran..tran..tran....


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> you guys are worried for nothing, snakes cant do shit to hawks u.u, sasuke is just taking him on his talons again



Lol I guess so  but still Orochimaru is gonna look sad when he fails tp try to capture Sasuke  again


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke uses Anko's Cused Seal and Kabuto to revive Orochimaru's consciousness?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh boy, did that last spoiler say that Oro is in Kabuto's body, Or did I read it wrong?


Oh well, I guess Ackwell and Orochibuto will be happy. We really need telegrams pic for this.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

How the fudge did Orochimaru end up in Kabuto's body?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I think Sasuke draws Orochimaru out from Anko's cursed seal, and Orochimaru takes his chakra back from Kabuto.


That sounds about right.

Oro is best villain.





Klue said:


> How the fudge did Orochimaru end up in Kabuto's body?


From when Kabuto put some of Oro's flesh into his body. Read chapter 356.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> How the fudge did Orochimaru end up in Kabuto's body?


orochimaru is like AIDS


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

i don't like this curse seal short-cut....least sasuke knowing such process....:


----------



## Talis (Jul 10, 2012)

That snakehead did have Oros mind didnt he.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry but can someone summarize what exactly is going on here?


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

Deadway said:


> I'm sorry but can someone summarize what exactly is going on here?


Google can


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Deadway said:


> I'm sorry but can someone summarize what exactly is going on here?



Sasuke somehow brings out Orochimaru using Anko's Cursed Seal and possibly Kabuto. Orochimaru isn't interested in war and tells Sasuke to go some place and uses his eyes to find out the answers he seeks.

That's all I've got.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

vered said:


> he is getting closer towards gaining the Rinnegan.i think they go to the place of the uchiha tablet.



But why would Sasuke be interested in the Rinnegan all of a sudden? He still hates everything concerning the Senju/Konoha so why would he want to make use of the power of the Senju?

Also about the place of the Uchiha tablet. Wouldn't it be funny if they got there and the entire place was completely destroyed by Pain's CST? XD

I hope with this Kishi is done with Sasuke. Kishi could have put Oro's return after this war without problem. Right now what the two do really doesn't matter.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke uses Anko's Cused Seal and Kabuto to revive Orochimaru's consciousness?



Seems Legit


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

I think a lot of sentence structure is getting lost in google translate. Makes shit hard to understand


Is this chapter comming out this morning or tomorrow?


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

So according to Hexa, Orochimaru is officially back and free to do as he pleases?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 10, 2012)

Even sealing him with the Totsuka can't get rid of Orochimaru


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I think a lot of sentence structure is getting lost in google translate. Makes shit hard to understand
> 
> 
> Is this chapter comming out this morning or tomorrow?



chapter will be out within 5 hours..perhaps even 3 hours time....


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Ackwell is the happiest man on the planet. Let's see where this goes. Better not get owned hard again. What in Rikudou's name is Kishi going to do with Kabuto now?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke somehow brings out Orochimaru using Anko's Cursed Seal and possibly Kabuto. Orochimaru isn't interested in war and tells Sasuke to go some place and uses his eyes to find out the answers he seeks.
> 
> That's all I've got.



Looks like Sasuke's heading to Konoha !!


----------



## Topher (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> But why would Sasuke be interested in the Rinnegan all of a sudden? He still hates everything concerning the Senju/Konoha so why would he want to make use of the power of the Senju?
> 
> Also about the place of the Uchiha tablet. Wouldn't it be funny if they got there and the entire place was completely destroyed by Pain's CST? XD
> 
> I hope with this Kishi is done with Sasuke. Kishi could have put Oro's return after this war without problem. Right now what the two do really doesn't matter.



The manga does not state that senju is needed to gain the rinnegan. people should stop throwing that around as a fact. Senju and uchiha combination is needed to become a rikudou, but the rinnegan is part of the evolutionary stages of the uchiha doujoutsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> But why would Sasuke be interested in the Rinnegan all of a sudden? He still hates everything concerning the Senju/Konoha so why would he want to make use of the power of the Senju?
> 
> Also about the place of the Uchiha tablet. Wouldn't it be funny if they got there and the entire place was completely destroyed by Pain's CST? XD
> 
> I hope with this Kishi is done with Sasuke. Kishi could have put Oro's return after this war without problem. Right now what the two do really doesn't matter.


sorry but, why exacly should the rinnegan be considered a senju power, when its a progression of the uchiha eyes?

if the tablet, left for uchihas, is supposed to be read by rinnegan, i can totally see sasuke doing whatever it takes to obtain it, and this includes use senju cells,_* if its really necessary*_.


----------



## Hiei312 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke is interested in rinnegan because he wants to take out Madara. last chapter made it clear he feels like Madara's existence is an insult to Itachi's sacrifice.

Orochimaru being there is bad writing though. his conscience/soul/etc are sealed in totsuka...what remains should just be leftovers from the bodies he used, not orochimaru himself.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

today T is in the mood for answering...

here is the question:

996 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2012/07/10(火) 15:18:05.00 ID:fG2rBji8O
    >>983
    一番力があって、一番不安定な弟子？だったから、やっぱりオロチ丸も思うところがあるのかな
    一皮剥けたわねみたいに 


the answer..

そんな感じ


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 10, 2012)

What I told yah 

This chapter is going to be about the Sauce and Oro. No juubi. No Kages. No Madara. Just Dr.Snakes and Oro.

But the next chapter will be a 10/10 masterpiece 

:sanji


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Topher said:


> The manga does not state that senju is needed to gain the rinnegan. people should stop throwing that around as a fact. Senju and uchiha combination is needed to become a rikudou, but the rinnegan is part of the evolutionary stages of the uchiha doujoutsu.



Yes, gain the title to call yourself a Six Paths, as if the Rinnegan doesn't control the power of the Six Paths. It's like calling Kakashi the copy ninja for reasons that have nothing to do with the Sharingan.

This isn't rocket science.

We know Madara did something to his body to gain the Rinnegan; Kabuto and Orochimaru figured it out, What did Kabuto do to Madara's body, besides toy with Hashirama's DNA?

Not an absolute fact, but the writing is on the wall - people are going to naturally toss it around, especially when they don't have anything else to go by.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Even sealing him with the Totsuka can't get rid of Orochimaru



I wonder who will finally get rid of Oro.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Topher said:


> The manga does not state that senju is needed to gain the rinnegan. people should stop throwing that around as a fact. Senju and uchiha combination is needed to become a rikudou, but the rinnegan is part of the evolutionary stages of the uchiha doujoutsu.



the manga very much imply that and nothing otherwise...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 10, 2012)

So it seems like Kishi decided to keep the chapter focused on Sasuke/Orochimaru not really surprising. 

Guess we got to wait a while for the psuedo Juubi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So it seems like Kishi decided to keep the chapter focused on Sasuke/Orochimaru not really surprising.
> 
> Guess we got to wait a while for the psuedo Juubi.



So mad right now. 

I really thought he wouldn't do it this time. The Sasuke-Orochimaru plot line did not feel as if it would be what caught Kishi's immediate focus.


----------



## Talis (Jul 10, 2012)

Lets pray that the cliffhanger will be Juubi at least...


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

trans by TNPS somehow implying oro is living in another dimension....


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So it seems like Kishi decided to keep the chapter focused on Sasuke/Orochimaru not really surprising.
> 
> Guess we got to wait a while for the psuedo Juubi.


"Good things come to those who wait." Doesn't help the agony though. I expect a bitching thread about it after the chapter is out.

Apparently the question to T was about who/what is more powerful.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

"Basically, Sasuke took some of the White Snakes from Kabuto and resurrected Orochimaru. Sasuke used curse seal to enter Orochimaru's mind and found out the things he was looking for. Orochimaru is not interested in war. Sasuke "what is this place?" Orochimaru"You knew this good place, come on let's go"


they are definitely heading to the nakano shrine, thats epic


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Lets pray that the cliffhanger will be Juubi at least...



Nah! T definitely would have mentioned it.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke uses Anko's Cused Seal and Kabuto to revive Orochimaru's consciousness?


[font="candara@]Sharingan can tamper with seals.

Where is your God now? [/font]


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 10, 2012)

The biggest twist of this week.............................Orochimaru's true goal is to obtain peace. WUT?


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> [font="candara@]Sharingan can tamper with seals.
> 
> Where is your God now? [/font]



His secrets are at the Nakano Shrine. Sasuke and Orochimaru are heading there now - Rinnegan incoming.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

feels like the manga is really coming to an end...we might finally discover what is written in the tablet, this has been such a mistery since part 1


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> "Basically, Sasuke took some of the White Snakes from Kabuto and resurrected Orochimaru. Sasuke used curse seal to enter Orochimaru's mind and found out the things he was looking for. Orochimaru is not interested in war. Sasuke "what is this place?" Orochimaru"You knew this good place, come on let's go"
> 
> 
> they are definitely heading to the nakano shrine, thats epic



nakano shrine probably is in konoha's forest...i wonder will they face some konoha shinobi in the path....


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 10, 2012)

They all want peace. Peace of mind.. Piece of the Juubi... Piece of Hashirama's wood.. Piece of everything.


----------



## Talis (Jul 10, 2012)

The stone is a diary of Madara i bet ya.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> The biggest twist of this week.............................Orochimaru's true goal is to obtain peace. WUT?



That would be lame though Oro not being interested in war isn't really saying that he wants peace.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> The biggest twist of this week.............................Orochimaru's true goal is to obtain peace. WUT?



then kishi somehow acquire the ability to kick his own back....


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> The biggest twist of this week.............................Orochimaru's true goal is to obtain peace. WUT?


Like I said a few weeks ago at the beginning of this little sub-arc: Tobi makes Oro look like a good guy. But hey, I prefer it that way, because it means that Oro has more depth than Tobi.


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> "Basically, Sasuke took some of the White Snakes from Kabuto and resurrected Orochimaru. Sasuke used curse seal to enter Orochimaru's mind and found out the things he was looking for. Orochimaru is not interested in war. Sasuke "what is this place?" Orochimaru"You knew this good place, come on let's go"
> 
> 
> they are definitely heading to the nakano shrine, thats epic



yea the nakano shrine and uchiha tablet.
cant wait for that.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

Time for a new rinnegan holder!


I hope. it has to be something that will make him able ti beat Madara.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 10, 2012)

And how in the world would Sasuke go to the Nakano shrine and get back just in time to solo Madara?


----------



## Topher (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yes, gain the title to call yourself a Six Paths, as if the Rinnegan doesn't control the power of the Six Paths. It's like calling Kakashi the copy ninja for reasons that have nothing to do with the Sharingan.
> 
> This isn't rocket science.
> 
> ...



Assumptions and theories is what this is, and that's the bottom line. The fact is that the rinnegan is one of evolutionary stages of the uchiha doujoutsu passed down to the uchihas by the first sage. We do not know that gaining the rinnegan requires senju dna, don't act like it's set in stone in the manga.


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> The biggest twist of this week.............................Orochimaru's true goal is to obtain peace. WUT?



you'r not kidding right?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Time for a new rinnegan holder!


Yeah, for one of the "three great doujutsu", rinnegan has way too few users.

And I'll just drop this here: it said that there are only three GREAT doujutsu... so there must be more than three doujutsu, right?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru was probably the most evil guy in the series. All in a sudden, we are revealed that Orochimaru wanted peace. Seriously Kishi, I'm speechless


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 10, 2012)

so this talk and heading towards uchiha shrine is all happening in an illusion?


----------



## harurisu (Jul 10, 2012)

So, Sauce just got new eyes, we still haven't seen his new powers and now he's heading for new eyes again ? :sanji


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

Topher said:


> The manga does not state that senju is needed to gain the rinnegan. people should stop throwing that around as a fact. Senju and uchiha combination is needed to become a rikudou, but the rinnegan is part of the evolutionary stages of the uchiha doujoutsu.



The manga does say that the power of Senju and Uchiha combined is the power of Rikudou and Rinnegan are the eyes of a Rikudou. Everyone who ever had the Rinnegan had a piece of the Senju within. The original obviously, Madara only got it after he absorbed Hashirama's lifeforce, Nagato was an Uzumaki a close relative of a Senju and Tobi's body is made from Hashirama's cells.



Jeαnne said:


> sorry but, why exacly should the rinnegan be considered a senju power, when its a progression of the uchiha eyes?
> 
> if the tablet, left for uchihas, is supposed to be read by rinnegan, i can totally see sasuke doing whatever it takes to obtain it, and this includes use senju cells,_* if its really necessary*_.



The Rinnegan isn't part of either the Senju's or Uchiha's power it's part of the powers of Rikudou which is the two combined.

Sasuke taking the power of the Senju would be OOC. Just look at what he's been doing. He wants to destroy Konoha completely, because of what his brother was forced to do. The Konoha he hates is a creation of Hashirama's so why would he desire Hashirama's power? He should want to destroy it. Sasuke isn't in this for simple power, he wants what he considers "truth".


----------



## Talis (Jul 10, 2012)

What was the reason for Sasuke having the EMS?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> And how in the world would Sasuke go to the Nakano shrine and get back just in time to solo Madara?


time for sasuke to pull tobi's space/time jutsu out of his ass?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 10, 2012)

Going back to where it all started, doesnt this mean Sasuke will have to go back to konoha


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> so this talk and heading towards uchiha shrine is all happening in an illusion?



It seems like it is happening in Oro's mind.


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Orochimaru was probably the most evil guy in the series. All in a sudden, we are revealed that Orochimaru wanted peace. Seriously Kishi, I'm speechless



really?T said that oro's goal is peace?i call BS.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

oro being good is and will always remain unacceptable to me...
he did had tinge of regret in his heart when he fought with sarubi..he shed tear briefly....
but he had destroyed too many lives for his sake....


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Orochimaru was probably the most evil guy in the series. All in a sudden, we are revealed that Orochimaru wanted peace. Seriously Kishi, I'm speechless


Err... he only said that didn't care about war.

Just like I don't care for debate threads. Now, that doesn't imply that I'm not interested in the subject matter however. Think of it that way.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> time for sasuke to pull tobi's space/time jutsu out of his ass?



sasuke does have S/T jutsu...we had seen it when he escaped deidara's blast...


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

vered said:


> really?T said that oro's goal is *peace*?i call BS.



 someone bring out the Totsuka Blade.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Going back to where it all started, doesnt this mean Sasuke will have to go back to konoha


im so fucking excited 



auem said:


> sasuke does have S/T jutsu...we had seen it when he escaped deidara's blast...



sasuke fucking summoned manda, entered him and unsummoned him


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> What was the reason for Sasuke having the EMS?


You can't just jump from MS to Rinnegan. Sasuke needed a stepping stone, which in this case, was EMS.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It seems like it is happening in Oro's mind.



 looks like it


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru is being way too cooperative here I wonder whats he's up too.

Also this will probably only end up being a minute in manga time since there going into Orochimaru's head. 

So Juubi probably won't be off paneled.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 10, 2012)

so much for oro being final villain


----------



## Talis (Jul 10, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> You can't just jump from MS to Rinnegan. Sasuke needed a stepping stone, which in this case, was EMS.


The manga mentioned that the Sharingan could transform into the Rinnegan not specifically EMS.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

well this the the way for orochimaru to also discover what is there guys, he never had the opportunity, now he has a willing sasuke by his side to read the tablet for him


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 10, 2012)

We getting the chapter early or something? Cause even though it's summer I know it ain't Wednesday already


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> so much for oro being final villain



thats as bad as saying kabuto would be final villain. remember you thought that?

snakes are for uchiha to beat up


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So Juubi probably won't be off paneled.



I don't see the Juubi being off-paneled.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> so much for oro being final villain


You do realize we once thought that AL would be the final villain, right?

Why do you say that? Is it just personal opinion or does it come from the spoilers?


----------



## Topher (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> The manga does say that the power of Senju and Uchiha combined is the power of Rikudou and Rinnegan are the eyes of a Rikudou. Everyone who ever had the Rinnegan had a piece of the Senju within. The original obviously, Madara only got it after he absorbed Hashirama's lifeforce, Nagato was an Uzumaki a close relative of a Senju and Tobi's body is made from Hashirama's cells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must be skipping parts of the manga if you are serious about this...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> The manga mentioned that the Sharingan could transform into the Rinnegan not specifically EMS.


You can't with anything other then an EMS Danzo proved that correct.

He had a Senju DNA and a bunch of base Sharingans and Shisui's MS Sharingan none of them evolved into Rinnegans.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 10, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> thats as bad as saying kabuto would be final villain. remember you thought that?



i thought he had the potential but never in a million years would i thought that he would turn to the good side.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru wants peace now?


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well this the the way for orochimaru to also discover what is there guys, he never had the opportunity, now he has a willing sasuke by his side to read the tablet for him



That's true, hopefully he has a sure-fire way to takeover Sasuke's body now...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru wants peace?

Where are you people getting this from?


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Going back to where it all started, doesnt this mean Sasuke will have to go back to konoha



Just where do you think Sasuke has been trying to go since the Summit? This really is no new revelation.



TNPS1984 said:


> so much for oro being final villain



And to add insult to injury Sasuke taunts him about whether it's a difference to be used by Tobi or by Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> You can't with anything other then an EMS Danzo proved that correct.
> 
> He had a Senju DNA and a bunch of base Sharingans and Shisui's MS Sharingan none of them evolved into Rinnegans.


lol at people thinking that any simple sharingan can turn into rinnegan


it takes way more than this guys, if it was this simple, there would be many rinnegans around


----------



## CA182 (Jul 10, 2012)

With what technique _exactly_ is Sasuke resurrecting Oro...

Cause it better be edo tensei and not some Uchiha Asspull from The Rock or I'm gonna rage like nothing this forum has seen before.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> The manga mentioned that the Sharingan could transform into the Rinnegan not specifically EMS.



Rinnegan is called the final stage of the Sharingan's evolution. What else needs to be said?

Clearly the Mangekyou and Eternal Mangekyou fit in that line. Look no further than Madara.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, as for this particular issue I am going to wait for the manga to come out, a second translation of the spoiler, or a more thorough spoiler such as a script.

Carry on.


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 10, 2012)

wtf this shit?
oro wants peace,every villain wants peace  , good story.
tobi already said 200 chapters ago you can read more rs's tablet with ms.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Orochimaru wants peace?
> 
> Where are you people getting this from?



From the statement that says that Oro isn't interested in war which is a rather big jump to make in logic. 



> Sasuke used curse seal to enter Orochimaru's mind and found out the things he was looking for. Orochimaru is not interested in war.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 10, 2012)

what the hell? 
That was quick for Orochimaru to pop up. I expected a few more chapters on him...considering Kabuto took his sweet ass time to get slapped around and defeated. 
All that drama from the Totsuka Sword was wasted


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 10, 2012)

CA182 said:


> With what technique _exactly_ is Sasuke resurrecting Oro...
> 
> Cause it better be edo tensei and not some Uchiha Asspull from The Rock or I'm gonna rage like nothing this forum has seen before.


Edo tensei would be the most logical since it would explain why Ororchimaru is being so helpful and didn't try anything so far.

But how the hell did he get out him out of the bottle unless it's a Horucrux kind of thing.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

Topher said:


> You must be skipping parts of the manga if you are serious about this...



You only think that because we read two different manga. I read _Naruto_ and you read _Sasuke_.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 10, 2012)

yo yo , sasuke gonna pwn


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> You only think that because we read two different manga. I read _Naruto_ and you read _Sasuke_.



:rofl

fitting answer....


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Topher said:


> Assumptions and theories is what this is, and that's the bottom line. The fact is that the rinnegan is one of evolutionary stages of the uchiha doujoutsu passed down to the uchihas by the first sage. We do not know that gaining the rinnegan requires senju dna, don't act like it's set in stone in the manga.



Yes, it is a theory, but at the same token, one can't simply ignore an overwhelming amount of evidence.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 10, 2012)

quick question , Anko wear's a fish net under her open jacket right ? So by logic, is her tits just like all out there in taka's faces ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

i think that sasuke kind of used the potion of orochimaru's chakra to talk with him in a "dimension", pretty similar to what happened between naruto/minato and naruto/kushina


----------



## Bringer (Jul 10, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Time for a new rinnegan holder!
> 
> 
> I hope. it has to be something that will make him able ti beat Madara.



Every time you imply or say Sasuke will get the rinnegan.....I just want to neg you


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> quick question , Anko wear's a fish net under her open jacket right ? So by logic, is her tits just like all out there in taka's faces ?



Just how they like em


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Every time you imply or say Sasuke will get the rinnegan.....I just want to neg you



Oh, it's going down. I'll get the, "Welcome to Kingdom of Rinnegan," banner ready. Preparing it for weeks now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

thats why juugo was staring so


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2012)

"Orochimaru isn't interested in war" does not equal "Orochimaru wants peace and happiness for all".

How do people come up with this stuff


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

we need full trans of all the script....where are those people when we need them...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 10, 2012)

I prefer Sasuke with the Sharingan it looks so much better then the Rinnegan and once he gets perfect Susanoo there's no need for it anyways.



Klue said:


> Oh, it's going down. I'll get the, "Welcome to Kingdom of Rinnegan," banner ready. Preparing it for weeks now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

the fun part is that tobi said that rinnegan can read even more, and not all the rest, so there is a chance that there is still another eye evolution after rinnegan itself


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Snake fans are going to fap to this chapter for days on end.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the fun part is that tobi said that rinnegan can read even more, and not all the rest, so there is a chance that there is still another eye evolution after rinnegan itself



Juubi's eyes.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 10, 2012)

CA182 said:


> With what technique _exactly_ is Sasuke resurrecting Oro...


He used AVG Antivirus 2011 Didn't you hear? The Sharingan can tamper with seals. Sort of what he did when Orochimaru tried to pull a Shang Tsung.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> The manga mentioned that the Sharingan could transform into the Rinnegan not specifically EMS.


"what awaits when you progress beyond the sharingan, is the rinnegan"

[7]

The way it's worded in the manga suggests that you have to progress your way up before you can achieve a Rinnegan, that and the fact that you'd need to be able to read that much of the tablet in the first place.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

let the sharinnegan come


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Wait.

I believe Orochimaru is still trapped in Totsuka, but some of his mental energy is in all of the cursed seals, just like Minato/Kushina's energy was in Naruto's seal. Or is he literally in the physical world now?


----------



## Talis (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope Sasuke summons Oro with his Totska somehow. *desperate*


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> let the sharinnegan come



Mangekyou Rinnegan.


----------



## NO (Jul 10, 2012)

Can we get a legitimate translation already?


----------



## CA182 (Jul 10, 2012)

How would you people react if Sasuke brought Oro back using -


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kuchiyose no jutsu


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wait.
> 
> I believe Orochimaru is still trapped in Totsuka, but some of his mental energy is in all of the cursed seals, just like Minato/Kushina's energy was in Naruto's seal. Or is he literally in the physical world now?


For all we know he could be trapped in Sasuke's mind again.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wait.
> 
> I believe Orochimaru is still trapped in Totsuka, but some of his mental energy is in all of the cursed seals, just like Minato/Kushina's energy was in Naruto's seal. Or is he literally in the physical world now?


thats what i am saying , a piece of orochimaru's chakra is there so part of his conscience must be too

sasuke would talk with him without really need to revive him or anything


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 10, 2012)

If Sasuke's Rinnegan looked like this I wouldn't mind it but the normal one is ugly and unnecessary.



I wish Madara would go back to his Sharingan the rinnegan doesn't fit him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

btw, sasuke is really doing the "dr. snakes" title some justice


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 10, 2012)

if suigestu/juugo found out this way to resurrect orochimaru how comes kabuto, orochimaru pool boy didnt do this.

im sure he had to know about this "secret" hideout


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Why is Kishi neglecting Naruto soo much. Far out, he could have have left the Orochimaru and Sasuke meeting for another chapter. This is just getting annoying, seriously Kishi, step up your game. I wanna see Naruto, Gai, Kakashi and Bee and the Juubi/Tobi.

Stop skipping the biggest fight in the entire manga.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

CA182 said:


> How would you people react if Sasuke brought Oro back using -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Sasuke's power just went up again.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

Who says you can't turn the Rinnegan off if you're an Uchiha? I'm guessing that they have the specific bodytype and chakra to handle that, unlike Kakashi/Nagato.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Every time you imply or say Sasuke will get the rinnegan.....I just want to neg you



There is no point denying the inevitable.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> If Sasuke's Rinnegan looked like this I wouldn't mind it but the normal one is ugly and unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Madara would go back to his Sharingan the rinnegan doesn't fit him.



That's too much for an eye design. Concentric circles requires simplicity.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Who says you can't turn the Rinnegan off if you're an Uchiha? I'm guessing that they have the specific bodytype and chakra to handle that, unlike Kakashi/Nagato.


madara has been switching from EMS to Rinnegan and back for a while now


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> if suigestu/juugo found out this way to resurrect orochimaru how comes kabuto, orochimaru pool boy didnt do this.
> 
> im sure he had to know about this "secret" hideout



the 'eye'...kabuto never had the 'eye'...

i think sasuke can access other dimension through his doujutsu....


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> If Sasuke's Rinnegan looked like this I wouldn't mind it but the normal one is ugly and unnecessary.



Eh, I don't really like that design.  If Sasuke gets a Rinnegan it should look like the others Rinnegans that we've seen.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

CA182 said:


> With what technique _exactly_ is Sasuke resurrecting Oro...
> 
> Cause it better be edo tensei and not some Uchiha Asspull from The Rock or I'm gonna rage like nothing this forum has seen before.



No need to rage what happens this chapter really shouldn't be that big of a surprise. Reread the chapter which deal with Oro's body takeover jutsu. Oro basically injects a piece of his chakra into the victim and takes them over from within by overwhelming their lifeforce with his own. Now look at both Kabuto and Anko. They both carry a piece of that lifeforce within themselves. However with both Oro is lying dormant having been subdued by its host.
We know that Sharingan can enter other people's consciousness and just like Sasuke can use his chakra to suppress the Kyuubi leaking from the seal within Naruto or Tobi could open the seal within Kushina Sasuke can bring Oro's chakra within Anko to the forefront and once there it can do the rest to takeover her body or whatever it exactly is that happens. Because right now I'm not sure whether Oro takes over Anko's body, Kabuto's or has a separate body somehow.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> madara has been switching from EMS to Rinnegan and back for a while now



His Wood Clones used EMS, or at least one of them did, but the real Madara didn't drop down a level at any point.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Is the whole Chapter just Orochimaru and Sasuke, or we going to get some main character action? Because this is just getting ridiculous. How many chapters can Kishi off panel the biggest fight in the manga? Seriously it's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> Is the whole Chapter just Orochimaru and Sasuke, or we going to get some main character action? Because this is just getting ridiculous. How many chapters can Kishi off panel the biggest fight in the manga? Seriously it's fucking ridiculous.



Entire chapter features Sasuke, Taka, Anko, Kabuto and Orochimaru.

No Juubi, no Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> His Wood Clones used EMS, or at least one of them did, but the real Madara didn't drop down a level at any point.


yeah, whatever, what i mean is, if madara wants, he can deactivate it


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Entire chapter features Sasuke, Taka, Anko, Kabuto and Orochimaru.
> 
> No Juubi, no Madara.



ARAAAAAAAAAARHAHRAHRAHAAAAHHHHHHHHHHRAHRAHRAHARHAHRARH For fuck sake. Seriously Kishi? Seriously? Give me a break, he doesn't know how to pace a fight so he off panels the whole thing.

Seriously he off paneled the Gedo Mazo fight, and his probably going to off panel the Juubi fight for sure. Good one Kishi *retarded otter clapping*.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, whatever, what i mean is, if madara wants, he can deactivate it



Oh, right, but that was fairly obvious. He isn't Nagato.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> That's too much for an eye design. Concentric circles requires simplicity.


Probably not that it matters since I'm 99% sure.

 Sasuke will never be getting the Rinnegan at this point anyways.

Perfect Susanoo was confirmation that he doesn't need to go beyond his EMS since it will give him the power he needs.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> ARAAAAAAAAAARHAHRAHRAHAAAAHHHHHHHHHHRAHRAHRAHARHAHRARH For fuck sake. Seriously Kishi? Seriously? Give me a break, he doesn't know how to pace a fight so he off panels the whole thing.



I'm gathering a team to capture Kishi, let's go.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> Is the whole Chapter just Orochimaru and Sasuke, or we going to get some main character action? Because this is just getting ridiculous. *How many chapters can Kishi off panel the biggest fight in the manga?* Seriously it's fucking ridiculous.


Oh you silly man. We're _are_ getting the biggest fight in the manga.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

No Juubi? None

We should get some of both.


You suck Kishi.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> No need to rage what happens this chapter really shouldn't be that big of a surprise. Reread the chapter which deal with Oro's body takeover jutsu. Oro basically injects a piece of his chakra into the victim and takes them over from within by overwhelming their lifeforce with his own. Now look at both Kabuto and Anko. They both carry a piece of that lifeforce within themselves. However with both Oro is lying dormant having been subdued by its host.
> We know that Sharingan can enter other people's consciousness and just like Sasuke can use his chakra to suppress the Kyuubi leaking from the seal within Naruto or Tobi could open the seal within Kushina Sasuke can bring Oro's chakra within Anko to the forefront and once there it can do the rest to takeover her body or whatever it exactly is that happens. Because right now I'm not sure whether Oro takes over Anko's body, Kabuto's or has a separate body somehow.



oro transferred his vitality via curse seal,releasing dormant power forcefully...
but it now seem he can transfer his consciousness too...i don't like it...it is a easy shortcut taken by kishi..


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Probably no that it matters since I'm 99% sure Sasuke will never be getting the Rinnegan at this point anyways.
> 
> Perfect Susanoo was confirmation that he doesn't need to go beyond his EMS since it will give him the power he needs.



If he is the final villain, he will definitely obtain the Rinnegan. Why have Naruto fight Madara (Perfect Susanoo + Rinnegan), Tobi (Sharingan/Rinnegan, Gedo Mazou/Juubi) only to end up with an EMS only user as his final opponent?

And what of syncing Sasuke to Gedo Mazou?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

im thinking that whatever sasuke reads in the tablet will actually link directly to what tobi's identity is


----------



## Phemt (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke is God.

Only God can resurruct people.

He wins the manga.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I'm gathering a team to capture Kishi, let's go.



Let's suit up.......


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I'm gathering a team to capture Kishi, let's go.





We need maps, strategy, time.

I can be the sniper. I will make sure we have no interference from a distance. 

We need someone good with knots to tie him up.

We are going to need a translator

We need someone who can locate Kishi

We need a few gunmen to make sure it goes smoothly.

The perfect plan.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Sasuke is God.
> 
> Only God can resurruct people.
> 
> He wins the manga.


Sorry to burst your bubble, my friend, but Nagato got there first.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im thinking that whatever sasuke reads in the tablet will actually link directly to what tobi's identity is



That seems a bit unlikely.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Oh you silly man. We're _are_ getting the biggest fight in the manga.



What fight? Sasuke has a cup of tea with Orochimaru? Ohh gee, so wonderful.

Sasuke: "Rinnegan, war"
Orochimaru: "I just wanted peace and love"
Sasuke "awwww"
Chapter ends.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, my friend, but Nagato got there first.



Nagato needed Tobi's rinnegan.

Sorry.

Mehehehe.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> If he is the final villain, he will definitely obtain the Rinnegan. Why have Naruto fight Madara (Perfect Susanoo + Rinnegan), Tobi (Sharingan/Rinnegan, Gedo Mazou/Juubi) only to end up with an EMS only user as his final opponent?
> 
> And what of syncing Sasuke to Gedo Mazou?


I don't think he's the final villain but since there fight is a continuation of Senju vs Uchiha.

Sasuke should stick to Uchiha powers and Gedo Mazo I'd rather have not Sasuke get crippled like Nagato.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, my friend, but Nagato got there first.



Nagato got soloed by a book.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> We need maps, strategy, time.
> 
> I can be the sniper. I will make sure we have no interference from a distance.
> 
> ...



Kukuku, we can finally write how the fans want the manga, let's do this.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 10, 2012)

And why do people want to see the Juubi?

Only for him to have a nice talk with Naruto so can he get rid of his hate and become his ally? 

*puke*


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> And why do people want to see the Juubi?
> 
> Only for him to have a nice talk with Naruto so can he get rid of his hate and become his ally?
> 
> *puke*



And, that's not going to happen to Sasuke?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That seems a bit unlikely.


consider the fact that madara was there once, read it all, obtained the rinnegan at some point...and then there is tobi 

its hard to imagine how simply take tobi's mask will reveal his identity

just like the tablet will have info about juubi when juubi is getting revived right now, it will probably give us an idea of what tobi might actually be


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Nagato got soloed by a book.


Actually Nagato decided to do what he did by himself. He referred to Naruto as "peace" before Naruto had even talked to him about that book.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

Any minute now we should have the RAW from Mangateers


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> And why do people want to see the Juubi?
> 
> Only for him to have a nice talk with Naruto so can he get rid of his hate and become his ally?
> 
> *puke*


Juubi being TNJ'd is probably the only way to tame it if you think about it.

Since it's Sharinnegan probably gives it an immunity to control by genjutsu and wood probably doesn't work either.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 10, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Kukuku, we can finally write how the fans want the manga, let's do this.



I will join the operation

Only to double cross all of you. Kill you. And then force Kishi to make Tsunade stronger then 10 tails,Naruto,Sasuke,Madara,and Tobi


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I don't think he's the final villain but since there fight is a continuation of Senju vs Uchiha.
> 
> Sasuke should stick to Uchiha powers and Gedo Mazo I'd rather have not Sasuke get crippled like Nagato.


sasuke wont ever get crippled, dont worry

nagato simply wasnt meant for rinnegan


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

auem said:


> oro transferred his vitality via curse seal,releasing dormant power forcefully...
> but it now seem he can transfer his consciousness too...i don't like it...it is a easy shortcut taken by kishi..



Of course his consciousness got transferred as well. Remember Naruto's fight with the Kyuubi. Naruto had to separate the chakra from the Kyuubi's will to control it. Oro's chakra was never separated from his will. This is no different in principle from how Kushina and Minato were able to appear within Naruto.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Actually Nagato decided to do what he did by himself. He referred to Naruto as "peace" before Naruto had even talked to him about that book.



The book convinced him tough. Nagato got fucking butt rapped by book genjutsu. It's better than Koto. It causes you to disregard you're ideals of the past 20 years due to a orange idiot throwing a book at you.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> sasuke wont ever get crippled, dont worry
> 
> nagato simply wasnt meant for rinnegan



Nagato got owned by Hanzou's flames. It wasn't because of Gedo Mazou. Now the emaciated state, that's a different story.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> consider the fact that madara was there once, read it all, obtained the rinnegan at some point...and then there is tobi
> 
> its hard to imagine how simply take tobi's mask will reveal his identity
> 
> just like the tablet will have info about juubi when juubi is getting revived right now, it will probably give us an idea of what tobi might actually be



Eh, I'm not convinced.  It isn't impossible but Tobi being a clone is far more likely than the tablet holding a hint of what Tobi is.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 10, 2012)

The translation is so vague.

Sasuke found the things he was looking for.

And Orochimaru is going to give him a tour around this secret place?

So he didn't yet make Orochimaru do that thing? Or did he?

Give full scriptor.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 10, 2012)

OH NO!!!!!! MORE TALKING!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## calimike (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke released Oro from Anko's curse seal. What about Nagato? 

*WSJ #34 July 23th Cover & Lead CP: Naruto *


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2012)

Any word on what happens to Kabuto or is he still in dreamland?


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> OH NO!!!!!! MORE TALKING!??!?!?!?!?



I KNOW!  I seriously understand your pain.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Any word on what happens to Kabuto or is he still in dreamland?



Still in dreamland, lol.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 10, 2012)

He didn't release Oro from Anko's CS. He used it to enter Oro's mind.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> He didn't release Oro from Anko's CS. He used it to enter Oro's mind.



So, he's not necessarily going to return? 

Excellent news.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I will join the operation
> 
> Only to double cross all of you. Kill you. And then force Kishi to make Tsunade stronger then 10 tails,Naruto,Sasuke,Madara,and Tobi



...


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nagato got owned by Hanzou's flames. It wasn't because of Gedo Mazou. Now the emaciated state, that's a different story.



That was because his lifeforce was too weak to properly support GM. You probably need lifeforce comparable to Hashirama or a bijuu to run the thing. Which makes you wonder how exactly Tobi does it. While his body may be made from Zetsu he hasn't shown anything close the to overwhelming lifeforce. Hmm perhaps this is another hint that he has become the Ichibi jinchuuriki.


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

calimike said:


> Sasuke released Oro from Anko's curse seal. What about Nagato?
> 
> [size="4][b][color="orange"]Cover & Lead CP: Naruto [/color][/b][/size]



cover and lead color page?for this week or next week?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

calimike said:


> Sasuke released Oro from Anko's curse seal. What about Nagato?
> 
> *WSJ #34 July 23th Cover & Lead CP: Naruto *



Finally!! It's been long we had a color page


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> That was because his lifeforce was too weak to properly support GM. You probably need lifeforce comparable to Hashirama or a bijuu to run the thing. Which makes you wonder how exactly Tobi does it. While his body may be made from Zetsu he hasn't shown anything close the to overwhelming lifeforce. Hmm perhaps this is another hint that he has become the Ichibi jinchuuriki.



Maybe it's due to his control over Hashirama's powers, or maybe he didn't synchronize himself with Gedo Mazou in the first place?

There is still so much we don't know.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Eh, I'm not convinced.  It isn't impossible but Tobi being a clone is far more likely than the tablet holding a hint of what Tobi is.


let me rephrase it...

consider that tobi is a clone, and has something to do with zetsu

we need an explanation on what zetsu is, right?

perhaps, all the steps that madara took have a reason, and we will be able to guess with an information from the tablet alone


let me give you an example, if the tablet talks about the possibility of reviving the juubi, and the steps to do it...a wild guess here. If zetsu is linked to gedou mazou, and gedou mazou is linked to juubi, and rinnegan, shitz, perhaps, just perhaps, tobi is also one of these "things" included there, created by madara himself, thats perhaps why he uses zetsu's body parts.

basically, the tablet itself could have an information that will give us, the readers, a good guess about what "no-one" really is. And i say "what" because i even doubt that he is a normal human.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 10, 2012)

auem said:


> the 'eye'...kabuto never had the 'eye'...
> 
> i think sasuke can access other dimension through his doujutsu....



ah so thats why he went to tobi and still wanted sasuke after the whole war.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

vered said:


> cover and lead color page?for this week or next week?



Next issue, Tues or Wednesday


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

calimike said:


> Sasuke released Oro from Anko's curse seal. What about Nagato?



What does Nagato have to do with anything? 
The piece of Oro which got sealed within the Totsuka no Tsurugi still is sealed. It's just that the parts within Anko were separate from the part which got sealed. Nothing similar applies to Nagato.

Every piece of Oro's chakra we see, every little snake, is a perfect copy of the original. If one snake gets destroyed that's got no effect on the other snakes.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

calimike said:


> Sasuke released Oro from Anko's curse seal. What about Nagato?
> 
> *WSJ #34 July 23th Cover & Lead CP: Naruto *



Sasuke didn't release Orochimaru. He used his Sharingan to enter the Cursed Seal. I guess Orochimaru's mental/spiritual energy is trapped in every seal, so what Sasuke is doing is similar to what Naruto went through when he spoke with his father and mother.

That's to say, that Orochimaru really isn't there so to speak. He is trapped in Totsuka's Sake jar, along with Nagato.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

Link to new cover page?>


----------



## NO (Jul 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> The translation is so vague.
> 
> Sasuke found the things he was looking for.
> 
> ...


10 characters


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Link to new cover page?>



We'll link you next week when it arrives. It's for chapter 594.


----------



## calimike (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke didn't release Orochimaru. He used his Sharingan to enter the Cursed Seal. I guess Orochimaru's mental/spiritual energy is trapped in every seal, so what Sasuke is doing is similar to what Naruto went through when he spoke with his father and mother.
> 
> That's to say, that Orochimaru really isn't there so to speak. He is trapped in Totsuka's Sake jar, along with Nagato.



It was misunderstanding. I just read spoiler in spoiler thread. ok


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 10, 2012)

> let me give you an example, if the tablet talks about the possibility of reviving the juubi, and the steps to do it...a wild guess here. If zetsu is linked to gedou mazou, and gedou mazou is linked to juubi, and rinnegan, shitz, perhaps, just perhaps, tobi is also one of these "things" included there, created by madara himself, thats perhaps why he uses zetsu's body parts.


Why would the Rikudou Sennin leave hints to lead someone to revive the Juubi? He wanted to vanquish that monster forever hence the reason he sealed it's body in the moon and split it's chakra in 9.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru final villain threads last week, lol. Pretty much what I expected, from the sounds of things.

Hope It's not just Sasuke and Oro, though. More Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Why would the Rikudou Sennin leave hints to lead someone to revive the Juubi? He wanted to vanquish that monster forever hence the reason he sealed it's body in the moon and split it's chakra in 9.


well, the flashback with him and the bijuus tells us a different story


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Jul 10, 2012)

i ll be very disappointed if we'll not see juubi or madara.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Why would the Rikudou Sennin leave hints to lead someone to revive the Juubi? He wanted to vanquish that monster forever hence the reason he sealed it's body in the moon and split it's chakra in 9.



He expects the bijuu to be reunited or become one again one day.

Rikudou's words.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke didn't release Orochimaru. He used his Sharingan to enter the Cursed Seal. I guess Orochimaru's mental/spiritual energy is trapped in every seal, so what Sasuke is doing is similar to what Naruto went through when he spoke with his father and mother.
> 
> That's to say, that Orochimaru really isn't there so to speak. He is trapped in Totsuka's Sake jar, along with Nagato.



that's an interesting scenario....orochimaru trapped in the sake jar with an uzumaki with the rinnegan.....


----------



## Gunners (Jul 10, 2012)

Could Orochimaru theoretically use the Death God Jutsu indefinitely or would the reaper hunt down every piece of his soul?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> He expects the bijuu to be reunited or become one again one day.
> 
> Rikudou's words.


plus, its 100% hinted that the juubi is mentioned in the tablet


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 10, 2012)

A few things to clear up. Orochimaru has a physical body. He wants to start over(probably no longer evil). Next week is him teaming up with Sasuke and Juugo and Suigetsu.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Could Orochimaru theoretically use the Death God Jutsu indefinitely or would the reaper hunt down every piece of his soul?



Don't think he split his soul; probably left a portion of  his spiritual energy and each of the cursed seals?

I don't know.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> A few things to clear. Orochimaru has a physical body. He wants to start over(probably no longer evil). Next week is him teaming up with Sasuke and Juugo and Suigetsu.


oh fuck


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> A few things to clear. Orochimaru has a physical body. He wants to start over(probably no longer evil). Next week is him teaming up with Sasuke and Juugo and Suigetsu.



really??????
i hope its an act of his.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

oro is just bits and pieces everywhere...death god seal and totsuka......can't keep a good man down, lol.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> A few things to clear. Orochimaru has a physical body. He wants to start over(probably no longer evil). Next week is him teaming up with Sasuke and Juugo and Suigetsu.



You're seriously buying this fresh new start?


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> A few things to clear. Orochimaru has a physical body. He wants to start over(probably no longer evil). Next week is him teaming up with Sasuke and Juugo and Suigetsu.



Dear God, no.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

orochimaru just joined taka? it will be hilarious


----------



## Sarry (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> A few things to clear. Orochimaru has a physical body. He wants to start over(probably no longer evil). Next week is him teaming up with Sasuke and Juugo and Suigetsu.



No no no. That's a horrible development. 
Oro isn't meant to be a good guy...he's meant to be the sadistic mad scientist 


Don't tell me Sasuke has TnJ now!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

at least we are due for some orochimaru and sasuke interection, its among my fave interactions in the manga


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

yeah, that's believable....oro turning good.  probably because he needs taka's help to achieve his goals cause kabuto is done.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, feigning morality in the hopes that he doesn't get obliterated by Sasuke, or worse yet, Juugo, as soon as his usefulness is up. ...I hope.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 10, 2012)

Hahahahaha where are all the Orochimaru tards now? where is your hype train now guys? 
Btw this chapter is only about Sasuke and Orochimaru talking? 
Every time the manga becomes interesting an snake appears and makes everythin boring or what?



Poor guy two humiliations in no time... :ho


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> at least we are due for some orochimaru and sasuke interection, its among my fave interactions in the manga



seeing them teeming up even if temporary should be fun to see.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> at least we are due for some orochimaru and sasuke interection, its among my fave interactions in the manga



oh yeah, sasuke and oro butt sex ftw.....


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Jul 10, 2012)

Sarry said:


> No no no. That's a horrible development.
> Oro isn't meant to be a good guy...he's meant to be the sadistic mad scientist
> 
> 
> Don't tell me Sasuke has TnJ now!



omg..true..
i hope that kishi doesn't makes a similar plot

so 100% sure that we'll not see juubi this week ?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 10, 2012)

If Orochimaru has a flash back of Naruto we will know his turn around is legit.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 10, 2012)

Pissing on Kabuto and now having Orochimaru become some..Taka lackey. Superb, Kishimoto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

theme song for this chapter:


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> A few things to clear up. Orochimaru has a physical body. He wants to start over(probably no longer evil). Next week is him teaming up with Sasuke and Juugo and Suigetsu.






What the fuck.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

Oro isn't turning good. This is just nonsense. His goal of finding out the truth about ninjutsu still is unchanged. What might have changed is the method. That's all. A fresh start doesn't have to be any better.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Seems like a lot of stuff for 1 chap, nice.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 10, 2012)

What the..
My mind = blown


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

vered said:


> seeing them teeming up even if temporary should be fun to see.





jgalt7 said:


> oh yeah, sasuke and oro butt sex ftw.....



cant wait


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL no way...he's faking it


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Oro isn't turning good. This is just nonsense. His goal of finding out the truth about ninjutsu still is unchanged. What might have changed is the method. That's all.



agreed...this reeks of a set up.  new body or not, it's only good for for 3 years and back to square one.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

perhaps Orochimaru accepted the fact that he wont be able to take over Sasuke's body, and now he has the best opportunitty to discover what he always wanted, just not throught the ways that he planned, so...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 10, 2012)

>People think Oro is turning good

Are you that thick?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, it seems they are.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

imagine if the spoilers are fake


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine if the spoilers are fake



I was hoping they were as soon as I read them.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 10, 2012)

I think it is a case of people's faith in Kishimoto diminishing. There was a point in time where the Kyuubi turning good seemed ludicrous, shit there was a point in time where Itachi being a good guy seemed ludicrous to most. 

Every week people convince themselves that only x can happen or that y will never happen, every now and then Kishimoto hands them a big Fuck you.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine if the spoilers are fake



Unfortunately, I have to say I really hope so right now


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

gotta give props to oro, death god seal, totsuka, and he's still around....lolz.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

Personally i'm happy with this. I didn't like the idea of Orochimaru comming back but as long as he only returns as Sasuke's bitch im fine.

Cahpter out in a few hours now?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I think it is a case of people's faith in Kishimoto diminishing. There was a point in time where the Kyuubi turning good seemed ludicrous, shit there was a point in time where Itachi being a good guy seemed ludicrous to most.
> 
> Every week people convince themselves that only x can happen or that y will never happen, every now and then Kishimoto hands them a big Fuck you.


One can't reliably make predictions or call things fake in here without expecting that to occur. That doesn't stop people from ignoring it however. Look back and see how people called this fake. And yet I was one of the few who thought it was true.

Oh yeah baby, can't get better than me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

why the fuck would oro turn good again? the man is all about searching for stuff, he is extremelly sadistic and all, this is about his personality and ways, not his goals.

orochimaru is truly evil, because he uses the bad ways to aim things that are not that bad. This will never change, not because he is taking advantage of a situation to get what he wants too


----------



## Tyler (Jul 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> A few things to clear up. Orochimaru has a physical body. He wants to start over(probably no longer evil). Next week is him teaming up with Sasuke and Juugo and Suigetsu.



I love this


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

he's not turning good.  it's a set up.  as always, sasuke being gullible as always, believing everything everyone tells him.  as itachi implied, sasuke is easily corruptible.  pretty sure oro has a bigger target in mind now and has moved past sasuke, but will probably need his help to achieve it.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> he's not turning good.  it's a set up.  as always, sasuke being gullible as always, believing everything everyone tells him.  as itachi implied, sasuke is easily corruptible.  pretty sure oro has a bigger target in mind now and has moved past sasuke, but will probably need his help to achieve it.



Exactly this.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru going to take over Madara's body with Sasuke's help, without Saucey figuring out what's going on.

Orochimaru for final villain.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> he's not turning good.  it's a set up.  as always, sasuke being gullible as always, believing everything everyone tells him.  as itachi implied, sasuke is easily corruptible.  pretty sure oro has a bigger target in mind now and has moved past sasuke, but will probably need his help to achieve it.


maybe sasuke just doesnt give a darn 

dont forget, there is an interest for both of them here

"i am willing to meet that piece of shit because there is something that i absolutely need him to do"

sasuke doesnt give a shit about what orochimaru wants, as long as he gets what he wants


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> he's not turning good.  it's a set up.  as always, sasuke being gullible as always, believing everything everyone tells him.  as itachi implied, sasuke is easily corruptible.  pretty sure oro has a bigger target in mind now and has moved past sasuke, but will probably need his help to achieve it.


Sasuke sound an awful like some of the readers here... talk about projection...


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I think it is a case of people's faith in Kishimoto diminishing. There was a point in time where the Kyuubi turning good seemed ludicrous, shit t*here was a point in time where Itachi being a good guy seemed ludicrous to most. *
> 
> Every week people convince themselves that only x can happen or that y will never happen, every now and then Kishimoto hands them a big Fuck you.



there were always doubt with itachi...as early as chapter 95/96 sasuke talked about seeing tears in his eyes...


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru falling victim to that "misunderstood villain" ploy too? Oh dear, Kishimoto...


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

we got translated chapter at this time last week..


----------



## Tyler (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope his new physical body is him back in his younger days.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Orochimaru falling victim to that "misunderstood villain" ploy too? Oh dear, Kishimoto...


Since when were you under the impression that Oro is being genuine?


----------



## Esponer (Jul 10, 2012)

auem said:


> there were always doubt with itachi...as early as chapter 95/96 sasuke talked about seeing tears in his eyes...


More like Chapter 5, I think.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

oro:  "i don't want war.  i'll help you stop madara"...lolz.....(because he knows damn well he can't touch a fucking uchiha by himself, so he is laying off sasuke and putting his sights on his target during the battle....may it be a weakened sasuke or madara)


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

im wondering if we will even get the chapter anytime soon, mangateers should have already appeared with some pages by now


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope, I HOPE, I really do, that the summary was just for half the chapter, and the other half is something awesome.

Kishimoto can't possible have one whole chapter of Sasuke and Orochimaru talk about the good old days. Please no.

Kishimoto has a tendency to re-feed us information we already knew, told in a slightly different way.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Esponer said:


> More like Chapter 5, I think.



no...not the tear parts...
sasuke only talked about his intention to kill somebody..


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

ever notice that the flashback of oro when he was young, what he was wearing.....his clothing had tomoes on them, like the sage of the six paths tomoes or sharingan tomoes.....dude is destined to have a powerful body.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> I hope, I HOPE, I really do, that the summary was just for half the chapter, and the other half is something awesome.
> 
> Kishimoto can't possible have one whole chapter of Sasuke and Orochimaru talk about the good old days. Please no.
> 
> Kishimoto has a tendency to re-feed us information we already knew, told in a slightly different way.



T often misses other parts...so you can have hope..


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

kinda disappointed that we might not see juubi.....


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

its too early to see juubi...i didnt even like the fact that tobi is already about to revive it


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> ever notice that the flashback of oro when he was young, what he was wearing.....his clothing had tomoes on them, like the sage of the six paths tomoes or sharingan tomoes.....dude is destined to have a powerful body.



more likely he started to fancy about having sharingan back then...


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

Boring chapter will be boring. Tobi's situation has been put off long enough.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 10, 2012)

^  ^
Good thing for me, I'm a Sasuke fan 

If its as you say it is, Sasuke is definetly on his guard.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its too early to see juubi...i didnt even like the fact that tobi is already about to revive it



Perhaps the re-incarnation of the Juubi takes time, and Tobi has to put up a fight to defend the Juubi's resurrection. Perhaps he was able to copy with his Sharingan the Edo-Tensei, summon some familiar faces or some strong ninja's in the passed. Or he just fights himself


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Boring chapter will be boring. Tobi's situation has been put off long enough.


I love it when people say such things without seeing the chapter.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 10, 2012)

Isn't it too early to have spoilers?


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Boring chapter will be boring. Tobi's situation has been put off long enough.



I know. Kishimoto is terrible, seriously, he gave a whole chapter to Dan and Tsunade. Yet he couldn't give ONE chapter to show us the BIGGEST fight in the manga happening between Gedo Mazo, or Tobi, or Juubi against company.


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I love it when people say such things without seeing the chapter.


Oh hush, brony.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Isn't it too early to have spoilers?


I love it when people ask such things without reading the convo thread.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I love it when people say such things without seeing the chapter.


lots of butthurt in the air 



Tyler said:


> Isn't it too early to have spoilers?



the chapter is getting released today


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I love it when people ask such things without reading the convo thread.


People actually read the convo thread? News to me.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 10, 2012)

auem said:


> there were always doubt with itachi...as early as chapter 95/96 sasuke talked about seeing tears in his eyes...


No during Itachi's the hole ''You're my new light'' fiasco people were ridiculed if the clung to theories hinged on Itachi being innocent.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> People actually read the convo thread? News to me.


If any predictions thread gets locked, that's where all the posts will be. Agony, off topic, it's all allowed in there. And that's also where takL posts the chapter previews.

THE MORE YOU KNOW


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2012)

Do we get an early chapter this week, or what?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

So guys, how are those Oro resurrection spoilers going ?




Synn said:


> Do we get an early chapter this week, or what?


Goodbye, Predictions thread. Hello, Convo thread.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 10, 2012)

oro helping anyone seems out of character


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> So guys, how are those Oro resurrection spoilers going ?



all proceeding according to plan....can't all happen in one chapter now, can it?
muahahahaha


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

what i really dont get is that in the last chapter sasuke seemed to be making an "i must go" mention...so, why did he just turn and get oro throught anko's cursed seal?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Isn't it too early to have spoilers?



Early spoiler cuz there's some stuff happening in japan next monday, so the Jump will be out earlier too...


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

So If google translated the japanese right, Sasuke transfers Anko seal to Kabuto and activates it t resurrect Oro.

So basically, Sasuke tried to ruin Itachi's efforts (Itachi wanted Kabuto to find himself, Sasuke tried to destroy Kabuto's personality completely), but the Izanami that defeated Kabuto will defeat Orochimaru when Kabuto breaks out of it.
Orochimaru is trolled as bad as ever. He'll act as Sasuke's bitch, and when he makes his move, he'll lost control of this body and return to Lalaland.

The other alternatives are a Taka with Oro against Rookies or a Sannin Shodown (with Nagato using the time spent in the Totsuka to resurrect Jiraiya) and none of them will allow Oro to shine.

I think the short second spoiler is someone asking if Sasuke just made Kabuto (the disciple) stronger and the spoiler provider confirming this is what it looks like. Which would mean the spoiler provider kinda thinks Sasuke acted a bit idiotic here.

Also Oro outright states he is not interested in the war, only in Sasuke. So he does have an ulterior motive


----------



## Tyler (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I love it when people ask such things without reading the convo thread.



You sound foolish. 




Jeαnne said:


> the chapter is getting released today



Thank you for simply answering my question


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 10, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> oro helping anyone seems out of character



One too many thrashings at the hands of his Uchiha superiors. He's had the ambition beaten out of him.


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> One too many thrashings at the hands of his Uchiha superiors. He's had the ambition beaten out of him.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

mangateers started adding raws, soon soon ;D


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

fuck, i am sleepy 



i have the feeling that the chapter wont come out now

edit: oh


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

naruto is coming in a minute....


----------



## Tyler (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> fuck, i am sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't sleep yet, look at the raws at least.


----------



## Recal (Jul 10, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> oro helping anyone seems out of character



Don't know about that.  Oro has always 'helped' people, sheltering them, protecting them, giving them what they think they need. But there is a price. There is always a price with Oro.

If he helps Sasuke out of the goodness of his heart, though, with no ulterior motive, then yes, that would be stomach-churningly out-of-character.


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh boy. We get an early chapter. Lets all stay up.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Don't know about that.  Oro has always 'helped' people, sheltering them, protecting them, giving them what they think they need. But there is a price. There is always a price with Oro.
> 
> If he helps Sasuke out of the goodness of his heart, though, with no ulterior motive, then yes, that would be stomach-churningly out-of-character.



like a p*d*p****...


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Oh boy. We get an early chapter. Lets all stay up.



like what we're doing now?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 10, 2012)

Has Orochimaru spared anyone that he once helped?

Not quite sure about his past with Anko. I think he let her live for some reason.

Maybe she escaped from him :S

Gonna go look at her wikia page lol


----------



## Esponer (Jul 10, 2012)

auem said:


> no...not the tear parts...
> sasuke only talked about his intention to kill somebody..



Off by two chapters, it was Chapter 7:

How about this classic?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh shit, oro absorbed the shit from kabuto.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

Suigestu hiding behind Kabuto  and Kabuto aint a freak nomoooore


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

Welp. **


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Lawl, did Kabuto just go back to being fodder?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> Lawl, did Kabuto just go back to being fodder?



Yes yes he did.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha wow, I didn't expect Orochimaru to just suck up all the shit Kabuto did to his body. Honestly, it's...oddly good to see him back. I'll admit, I did miss him.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

Should get some translations soon then


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

I still can't believe Oro was brought back so easily.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Aside from the one rape face he just made a normal face all the time, bit disappointing.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 10, 2012)

Kabuto.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

oro looking devoid of any evil....!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

ohhh orochimaru, im so happy to see you again


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll have to see the full chapter before I can pass judgement.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh kabuto.


----------



## Recal (Jul 10, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> I still can't believe Oro was brought back so easily.



Me neither. I guess all the posters who theorised the curse seal was a sort of horcrux were right.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

lol at suigetsu 



btw, where is Matrix XZ? he was so sure that kabuto was final villain 


kabuto looks beautiful


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> I'll have to see the full chapter before I can pass judgement.



full chapter is out, or do you mean translated?


@jeanne didn't the boy have enough mental breakdowns already, leave matrixz alone lolz


----------



## Gunners (Jul 10, 2012)

Suigetsu is such a little bitch, in his introduction he talked about how Sasuke only killed Orochimaru because he got to him first. This chapter he is hiding behind Kabuto.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Me neither. I guess all the posters who theorised the curse seal was a sort of horcrux were right.



*Feels proud*


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> full chapter is out, or do you mean translated?
> 
> 
> @jeanne didn't the boy have enough mental breakdowns already, leave matrixz alone lolz


im just evil


----------



## 1nkorus (Jul 10, 2012)

Oro Is Back, Bitches!


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

oro is back. we need trans though.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

i knew Kishi would bring Oro back.... sweet! 

any news on what the scroll is? 

is it a way to bring back the Hokages stuck in the death gods stomach?


----------



## Kusa (Jul 10, 2012)

I love Suigetsu.He is just so funny


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 10, 2012)

Man Dat Oro looking so clean and new in my Naruto,


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 10, 2012)

So guys i guess thats the 3rd power, Sasuke & Oro teaming up


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> full chapter is out, or do you mean translated?


Of course I mean translated. I don't read moon runes.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im just evil



Evil is good


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> *Feels proud*



well done sir, well done


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

lol...imagine now, orochimaru and madara meeting


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 10, 2012)

I missed you Oro


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru back to being final villian material ?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

So the penis-snake wasn't actually important? How odd.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol bitch ass Suigetsu 

I love his character.


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> lol...imagine now, orochimaru and madara meeting


Annnnd what would that even lead to?


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

So, what's the bet Orochimaru has mastered Sage Mode now that he took all of Kabuto's powers?


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

I have no idea what Suigetsu said....

I don't read japan ease.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im just evil



forget matrixz,think about orochibuto....last week he hang on to the fact that oro is coming back for final villain....but oro looking so lame now...he is going to have a shock....:rofl


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

Oro confirmed to have molested Suigetsu?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Suigetsu is such a little bitch, in his introduction he talked about how Sasuke only killed Orochimaru because he got to him first. This chapter he is hiding behind Kabuto.



And he thought he could kill Kisame


----------



## Recal (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> lol...imagine now, orochimaru and madara meeting



The Naruverse would implode with the sudden exponential rise in the levels of concentrated arrogance.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

This is some Dragonball Z level shit right here. People being resurrected left and right.

It's like dieing in the Naruto verse doesn't even matter xD


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> The Naruverse would implode with the sudden exponential rise in the levels of concentrated arrogance.



Nah, oro would just get 1 paneled again.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> So, what's the bet Orochimaru has mastered Sage Mode now that he took all of Kabuto's powers?



i was about to say....back from the abyss and instant upgrade.....


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> This is some Dragonball Z level shit right here. People being resurrected left and right.


Ever since Gaara was resurrected years ago I didn't care anymore.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> So, what's the bet Orochimaru has mastered Sage Mode now that he took all of Kabuto's powers?



He'll fight either Tsunade / Jiraiya (who should come back too at this point) or the rookies with Juugo and Suigetsu's help (since the rookies don't have anything else to do). And lose. 
And considering how the war has been going on, he might even lose offpanel. (so that Kishi won't have to explain how he did).

And I still think Kabuto's Izanami will be his downfall.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> And he thought he could kill Kisame



 Funny thing is Kisame saw him as a cute kid trying to be part of the gang.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 10, 2012)

Jiraiya needs to step in


----------



## calimike (Jul 10, 2012)

Why is Oro pretended to be evil role in first place? What is Oro's true purpose? Is Oro 100% health without get sick and zero jutsu since 3rd seal oro's jutsu into his own body?

Wtf? I wish Kishi give us more explain and mean 

I'm glad Oro's back


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> This is some Dragonball Z level shit right here. People being resurrected left and right.
> 
> It's like dieing in the Naruto verse doesn't even matter xD



You know Kishi dosen't have the balls to really kill anyone forever. Every single character who has died has been brought back in some form, be it Edo Tensei, talking to naruto in his head, life transfer, whatever.

Watch all the previous sealed edos be brought back along with the hokages by Super Edo Tensei, only useable by activating the Eternally Gold Mangeyko Rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru is back.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 10, 2012)

Kabuto is the most trolled character now


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> Jiraiya needs to step in



Well he could now that Itachi isn't around to 1 panel him


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 10, 2012)

So basically Kabuto went through all the trouble of mastering Sage Mode for Orochimaru , kabuto goes down in history for getting trolled the hardest


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

wow, suigetsu got trolled.....


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> This is some Dragonball Z level shit right here. People being resurrected left and right.
> 
> It's like dieing in the Naruto verse doesn't even matter xD



so true...


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Kabuto was de-powered? What a failure.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 10, 2012)

Just like that, Kabuto becomes worthless again


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto was de-powered? What a failure.



orochibuto just gonna wank oro now, not even gonna care.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

What is the usually time period between raw and translation?


----------



## Recal (Jul 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Nah, oro would just get 1 paneled again.



Dunno about that. I have hope now that he's been standing in front of Sasuke and has lasted an extraordinary sixty-two panels.  That's got to be a record for Oro?


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> So basically Kabuto went through all the trouble of mastering Sage Mode for Orochimaru , kabuto goes down in history for getting trolled the hardest



omg this is golden


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 10, 2012)

To be honest I think that was one of the most ridiculous things in this manga.

And Kabuto got trolled again.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 10, 2012)

It was odd seeing Orochimaru come back so nonchalantly.

It's like......this is all they had to fucking do? I mean that in a good way


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto was de-powered? What a failure.



I guess Kishimoto has plans to send him back to the orphange after all (without the hideous features), and he will become the best damn Nun you will ever see.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Dunno about that. I have hope now that he's been standing in front of Sasuke and has lasted an extraordinary sixty-two panels.  That's got to be a record for Oro?



Yeah but we are talking about Madara. So far only Itachi had the power of 1 paneling that resilient bastard  (I like oro btw)


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 10, 2012)

so its double confirmed

orochimaru is voldermort

so technically all the curse seal soliders suigetsu and sasuke beat have a piece of oro in them.


again.. why the fuck didnt kabuto bring oro back this way.

man seem dumbfounded on how to do so and sasuke did it in a sec.

bitch better have a lifespan of 3hrs


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Just like that, Kabuto becomes worthless again



Odds of Kabuto being redeemed are much higher now. He wasn't going to go back to the orphanage as a freaky snake-man.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

kabuto de-powered or de-flowered......hmmmmm


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Well he could now that Itachi isn't around to 1 panel him



itachi may be god,but he  never was good enough to one panel jiraiya....you need to be creator of gods to one panel J-man...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

so did we have Itachi failed spam already here ?


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

auem said:


> itachi may be god,but he  never was good enough to one panel jiraiya....you need to be creator of gods to one panel J-man...



I made a thread about what would happen if Itachi had tried to take the nine tails then.


It was an ugly itachi solos rape.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Why is Orochimaru good now? What the fudge is going on?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> so did we have Itachi failed spam already here ?



nah, Kabuto is a failure is happening though ;D

And justifiably so.


----------



## NO (Jul 10, 2012)

Did Orochimaru just absorb all of Kabuto's powers in 3 seconds tops? He's a regular human again?

Orochimaru is a fucking badass.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

it's official.....lord voldemort lives!


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Odds of Kabuto being redeemed are much higher now. He wasn't going to go back to the orphanage as a freaky snake-man.



never thought this would happen... but i have to agree


----------



## Kusa (Jul 10, 2012)

What a shame that I thought Kabuto had the chances to surpass Oro.

Why do some think Oro is good now ?He still has that evil smirk.


----------



## Recal (Jul 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah but we are talking about Madara. So far only Itachi had the power of 1 paneling that resilient bastard  (I like oro btw)



Hmm... that's true. Dat Madara.   (I like Madara too. I feel so conflicted. Only one can be FV. )

I'm liking that Oro is back.  Wasn't expecting it this soon, to be honest, but I'll take it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

auem said:


> forget matrixz,think about orochibuto....last week he hang on to the fact that oro is coming back for final villain....but oro looking so lame now...he is going to have a shock....:rofl



orochibuto is a good guy, and some stuff that he says makes sense, now matrix xz ....


i dont think that orochimaru looks lame, he never will

if anything he might be back as a solid character at least for a while


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

So...Orochimaru has no soul right now orrr ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

the true Snakeman has returned !


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Jul 10, 2012)

omg such a stupid chapter


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> The Naruverse would implode with the sudden exponential rise in the levels of concentrated arrogance.



what about madara, orochimaru and sasuke meeting so ?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 10, 2012)

I wanted Orochimaru to take over Kabuto's and gain all of the strength and abilities he worked so hard for just to fuck him over.

But him simply absorbing that shit effortlessly works too.

Sage Mode Orochimaru that can turn into water, has large chakra reserves, even more resilient, has all of those sound ninja powers, etc :33


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2012)

A long week to finally get "this"?!



Damn you Kishi!


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

so all this time, sasuke and itachi and everyone had only been fighting pieces of orochimaru?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

do you think he'll try anything with Sauce now ? like possess him or just plain ol buttsecks 


or has he learned his lesson


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Since when were you under the impression that Oro is being genuine?



Orochimaru is a genius seen once every few decades. If he truly lived up to that claim by his former teacher, than he'd join Taka since he can't beat'em (proven by losing to the Uchiha time and time again). It's a sound tactic, but doesn't mean I have to like it...

...Then again, absorbing Kabuto's powers or whatever he did to him might give him a fighting edge but I'm not pressing that luck.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd laugh if he just removed it from Kabuto without gaining anything from it.

@Flutter

Idk about oro but I'd just plain out buttsecks Sasuke.


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so its double confirmed
> 
> orochimaru is voldermort
> 
> ...



Or maybe Sasuke just showed why he was hyped in part 1 as a genius 

Btw seems like Kishi was inspired by Harry Potter.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

Seems like Kabuto is now the most trolled character of NARUTO


----------



## NO (Jul 10, 2012)

ThunderRaikage said:


> omg such a stupid chapter



I know, right?! We can't even READ the chapter and it's stupid! I'm such a good fan.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Odds of Kabuto being redeemed are much higher now. He wasn't going to go back to the orphanage as a freaky snake-man.



Honestly this sucks. 
There was no point in using something as tedious as Izanami if he was to get the answer on who he is shoved right into his ass without learning the Izanami lesson.


----------



## Asherah (Jul 10, 2012)

Suigetsu is freaking adorable. Between hiding behind Kabuto and going 'Been a while!' to Oro and his reaction to Sasuke he's the best entertainment this chapter :3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

> again.. why the fuck didnt kabuto bring oro back this way.
> 
> man seem dumbfounded on how to do so and sasuke did it in a sec.


^ this

wtf, more trollage for Kabuto



trains his ass off, loses anyway, Sauce resses Oro in 3 seconds, Oro absorbs all his powers in 2 seconds

GG


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is the deal between Oro and Sasuke

Oro does whatever is on that scroll for Sasuke using the tablet
Sasuke lets Oro see the full tablet.

Still no translation....


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Jul 10, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> I know, right?! We can't even READ the chapter and it's stupid! I'm such a good fan.



i saw the raw..and it seems a really stupid chapter..
revive orochimaru from a seal ?? wtf ! he was strucked in totsuks sword wtf is this ?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 10, 2012)

Did Sasuke just use Kakashi's Fuja Houin?

[EDIT] - Yes! He did!

That's an A-Rank Fuuinjutsu.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Honestly this sucks.
> There was no point in using something as tedious as Izanami if he was to get the answer on who he is shoved right into his ass without learning the Izanami lesson.



But he's still in Izanami. This just makes him a non-freak when he wakes up.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

People, you are forgetting. Kabuto is going to be the best damn Nun of his church orphanage, don't mock the guys true profession.


----------



## Recal (Jul 10, 2012)

Asherah said:


> Suigetsu is freaking adorable. Between hiding behind Kabuto and going 'Been a while!' to Oro and his reaction to Sasuke he's the best entertainment this chapter :3



Word. Suigetsu is comedy gold. What a bitchass.


----------



## Asherah (Jul 10, 2012)

Ｓｏ，　ｐａｇｅ　１０．．．Ｏｒｏ　ｉｓ　ｓｔｉｌｌ　ｇｏｉｎｇ　ｏｎ　ａｂｏｕｔ　Ｓａｓｕｋｅ?ｓ　?ｙｏｕｎｇ　ｂｏｄｙ?．　Ｃｒｅｅｐｙ．　Ｎｏ　ｗｏｎｄｅｒ　Ｓｕｉｇｅｔｓｕ　ｉｓ　ｔｅｒｒｉｆｉｅｄ．


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> do you think he'll try anything with Sauce now ? like possess him or just plain ol buttsecks
> 
> 
> or has he learned his lesson


looks like orochimaru has the best chance to get into sasuke's pants(again?) now


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Did Sasuke just use Kakashi's Fuja Houin?
> 
> [EDIT] - Yes! He did!
> 
> That's an A-Rank Fuuinjutsu.



Dat Sauce, casting A rank Fuuins like a boss, also he rid Anko of the cursed seal.


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Did Sasuke just use Kakashi's Fuja Houin?
> 
> [EDIT] - Yes! He did!
> 
> That's an A-Rank Fuuinjutsu.



so he copied it and used it to get oro out of the seal.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Here is the deal between Oro and Sasuke
> 
> Oro does whatever is on that scroll for Sasuke using the tablet
> Sasuke lets Oro see the full tablet.
> ...



Oh Jesus Christ, Sasuke is getting the Rinnegan, isn't he?

Are they going to get all the way to the tablet while the war is still going on?


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope Kishi doesn't shit on Orochimaru's character. I want him to still be evil.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> looks like orochimaru has the best chance to get into sasuke's pants(again?) now


maybe that's the price he'll want for upgrading Sauce to Madara's level 



*Spoiler*: __ 



if you know what I mean


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol they casually plan to stroll into the outskirts of Konoha?


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Here is the deal between Oro and Sasuke
> 
> Oro does whatever is on that scroll for Sasuke using the tablet
> Sasuke lets Oro see the full tablet.
> ...



is that so?
thats almost confirming 100% that he gets the Rinnegan.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

confirmed...suigetsu got molested, lol.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 10, 2012)

I jizzed.

Finally Oro is back. He never should have let him die, he was by far the best villain.

Weirdly, Oro didnt look so evil anymore...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Lol they casually plan to stroll into the outskirts of Konoha?


Sasuke did say that he passed through 3 villages and said that they were all deserted. Chances are that everyone that isn't in the war in Konoha is hiding n some kind of bunker.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru now has a shot to get his hands on Sasukes eyes and also Itachi's eyes at the same time (Eternal Mangayko Sharingan). His dream is still on the table.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> maybe that's the price he'll want for upgrading Sauce to Madara's level
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im so fucking happy, i was already happy that sasuke will end up meeting madara, and now orochimaru is back 100% by his side, this is awesome


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Did Sasuke just use Kakashi's Fuja Houin?
> 
> [EDIT] - Yes! He did!
> 
> That's an A-Rank Fuuinjutsu.



anyone care to elaborate what that jutsu is?


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> But he's still in Izanami. This just makes him a non-freak when he wakes up.



Didn't he talk / make noises in his very last panel, suggesting he is regaining consciousness ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

> Lol they casually plan to stroll into the outskirts of Konoha?


the whole thing felt so casual to me

like:
- hey creep
- hey Sauce
- Lets go get that Rinnegan
- Yeah hold on, lemme absorb this sage mode first
- Kay


----------



## harurisu (Jul 10, 2012)

jacamo said:


> anyone care to elaborate what that jutsu is?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder if Sasuke mentions Madara.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 10, 2012)

jacamo said:


> anyone care to elaborate what that jutsu is?


It's the Fuuinjutsu Kakashi applied to Sasuke's Ten no Juuin, which allowed him to suppress it.


----------



## calimike (Jul 10, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Did Sasuke just use Kakashi's Fuja Houin?
> 
> [EDIT] - Yes! He did!
> 
> That's an A-Rank Fuuinjutsu.





Seraphiel said:


> Dat Sauce, casting A rank Fuuins like a boss, also he rid Anko of the cursed seal.





vered said:


> so he copied it and used it to get oro out of the seal.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCP8I8ukDIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im so fucking happy, i was already happy that sasuke will end up meeting madara, and now orochimaru is back 100% by his side, this is awesome


yeah, I was kind of ready for NOT seeing Juubi/Madara this chapter, so was expecting Oro, but this exceeded expectations


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

jacamo said:


> anyone care to elaborate what that jutsu is?


Fuja Hoin literally means Evil Sealing Method iirc. Kinda self explanatory. It was used to suppress Sasuke's cursemark.


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

Asherah said:


> Ｓｏ，　ｐａｇｅ　１０．．．Ｏｒｏ　ｉｓ　ｓｔｉｌｌ　ｇｏｉｎｇ　ｏｎ　ａｂｏｕｔ　Ｓａｓｕｋｅ?ｓ　?ｙｏｕｎｇ　ｂｏｄｙ?．　Ｃｒｅｅｐｙ．　Ｎｏ　ｗｏｎｄｅｒ　Ｓｕｉｇｅｔｓｕ　ｉｓ　ｔｅｒｒｉｆｉｅｄ．


Lol, it wouldn't feel like Oro if he suddenly wasn't interested anymore...



Seraphiel said:


> Dat Sauce, casting A rank Fuuins like a boss, also he rid Anko of the cursed seal.


Anko has no cursed seal anymore? Hmm...:33


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

SaiST said:


> It's the Fuuinjutsu Kakashi applied to Sasuke's Ten no Juuin, which allowed him to suppress it.



still kind of confusing

the application is different so how is it the same?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

> Anko has no cursed seal anymore?


dat Juugo x Anko waiting to happen


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Fay said:


> Lol, it wouldn't feel like Oro if he suddenly wasn't interested anymore...
> 
> 
> Anko has no cursed seal anymore? Hmm...:33



this page

Yep top left.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 10, 2012)

We keep watching Itachi in flashbacks I'm pretty sure he told Sasuke someting we don't know yet... don't know if there is nothing left from Itachi why Kishi keep drawing him in the manga?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 10, 2012)

Fay said:


> Anko has no cursed seal anymore? Hmm...:33


Not like she ever used it?or *wanted* it for that matter.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

SaiST said:


> It's the Fuuinjutsu Kakashi applied to Sasuke's Ten no Juuin, which allowed him to suppress it.



Sasuke applied it in an unorthodox way, though, didn't he? Generally when you seal an evil, uh, seal, you don't want an S-rank criminal coming right out of it.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Fay said:


> Lol, it wouldn't feel like Oro if he suddenly wasn't interested anymore...
> 
> 
> Anko has no cursed seal anymore? Hmm...:33



So Kabuto wasn't the only one, Anko also just got fodderized even more.

Wander if Anko will still be a jounin after this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

Shattering said:


> We keep watching Itachi in flashbacks I'm pretty sure he told Sasuke someting we don't know yet... don't know if there is nothing left from Itachi why Kishi keep drawing him in the manga?


Itachi in a chapter = higher ratings


----------



## Recal (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im so fucking happy, i was already happy that sasuke will end up meeting madara, and now orochimaru is back 100% by his side, this is awesome



Same here.  Damn, I wasn't expecting this all this awesome. Chapter exceeded expectations 100%.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Didn't he talk / make noises in his very last panel, suggesting he is regaining consciousness ?



I think it's mostly just the Oro-juice being drained out of him.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 10, 2012)

Some people may not like the idea of Orochimaru being brought back so easily.

His presence will definitely make things more interesting though—he's a wild card.



jacamo said:


> still kind of confusing
> 
> the application is different so how is it the same?





Marsala said:


> Sasuke applied it in an unorthodox way, though, didn't he? Generally when you seal an evil, uh, seal, you don't want an S-rank criminal coming right out of it.


I'm assuming Sasuke reversed it using Orochimaru's Shirohebi no Chikara.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> dat Juugo x Anko waiting to happen



Dat pairing.


----------



## Talis (Jul 10, 2012)

Fuck this chapter.


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

Oro juice


----------



## NO (Jul 10, 2012)

It was a different jutsu, guys... He wasn't suppressing the seal, he was undoing it completely. When Kakashi did it to Sasuke, Orochimaru didn't come flying out of his trachea.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

wonder how many more Oros are out there


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

Shattering said:


> We keep watching Itachi in flashbacks I'm pretty sure he told Sasuke someting we don't know yet...



i wouldnt be surprised... its Kishi's style



SaiST said:


> I'm assuming Sasuke reversed it using Orochimaru's Shirohebi no Chikara.



damn you're well versed... dont know what that jutsu does either


----------



## SaiST (Jul 10, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> It was a different jutsu, guys... He wasn't suppressing the seal, he was undoing it completely. When Kakashi did it to Sasuke, Orochimaru didn't come flying out of his trachea.


It's the same technique, just applied differently.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> wonder how many more Oros are out there


You know all the Zetsu Tobi had at the beginning of the war? Twice that.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> wonder how many more Oros are out there



Oro: "we are legion"


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

So either Taka was wrong and Sasuke cannot use the scroll or Sasuke is using Oro and the scroll as a decoy with the scroll while he goes to Konoha to "steal" the tablet

I mean, why Sasuke would need to strike this deal if the guy who translated here the deal is right ?

Anyways, if they use the scroll first, then the NaruSasu fight will happen before they go to Konoha read the tablet and the tablet will be explained later and prove to be kinda irrelevant. If they don't, we'll see Sasuke treating Oro like Suigetsu (using force to prevent him from attacking civilians due to his promise)


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> wonder how many more Oros are out there



over 9000

loved this chapter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

Oro can dogpile the alliance


----------



## SaiST (Jul 10, 2012)

jacamo said:


> damn you're well versed... dont know what that jutsu does either


 Power of the White Snake, which was in that glob of flesh Juugo took from Kabuto.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 10, 2012)

I like how Oro looked at Kabuto...kinda suprised, in awe and excited. I?d love them to talk to each other soon. And since Oro doesnt seem to have evil intentions and probably can turn Kabuto, too, it looks like Konoha has two new allies!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Same here.  Damn, I wasn't expecting this all this awesome. Chapter exceeded expectations 100%.


i cant wait for the translation


----------



## Shattering (Jul 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> wonder how many more Oros are out there



I think every single curse mark is an Orochimaru


----------



## KevKev (Jul 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> wonder how many more Oros are out there



Thousands...if considering he can be yanked out by any kind of curse seals  holy shit


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2012)

At least the original snake man is back


----------



## Shattering (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru is the Voldemort of Narutoverse


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Jul 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Fuck this chapter.


yeah really..

wtf oro return from a seal  ? what about him in totsuka sword?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 10, 2012)

Gotta wonder if this is the real Orochimaru, or some kind of _"copy"_ made from his genetic material and whatever remnants of himself he had residing within Anko's Ten no Juuin.

Also, I must express my disappointment that he wasn't released from the Totsuka no Tsurugi.  Wanted that to prove Sasuke could use it.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

By the way, don't you realize that as Sasuke's sidekick, Orochimaru is completely irrelevant ?
If Sasuke goes to Naruto, either Bee or the rookies will defeat Orochimaru.
If Sasuke goes to Madara, Tsunade will defeat Orochimaru.

His role will merely be to help Suigetsu and Juugo against Naruto's allies.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

to understand this oro, just think of voldemort


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> By the way, don't you realize that as Sasuke's sidekick, Orochimaru is completely irrelevant ?
> If Sasuke goes to Naruto, either Bee or the rookies will defeat Orochimaru.
> If Sasuke goes to Madara, Tsunade will defeat Orochimaru.



Please. Orochimaru wouldn't have come back now if he didn't have a major role.

Odds of him taking over Sasuke and becoming the final villain are high.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you think that the cursed seal clones are his way of modifying his body? He probably works on them and sucks up the modifications like he did for Kabuto.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I am happy Kabuto lost his powers. He came off as cocky.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Please. Orochimaru wouldn't have come back now if he didn't have a major role.
> 
> Odds of him taking over Sasuke and becoming the final villain are high.



Nope. He is there to use the scroll Sasuke can't use because it would kill people and he promised Naruto not to kill.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Please. Orochimaru wouldn't have come back now if he didn't have a major role.
> 
> Odds of him taking over Sasuke and becoming the final villain are high.


orochimaru, taking over sasuke? not happening.

what may happen here is, if orochimaru is really supposed to be final villain and not just a plot device, he will find his way after discovering the info that is on the tablet, becoming FV without even need to take Sasuke's body


----------



## Jesus (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder if Kabuto is going to wake up now that he has no longer any Oro parts inside him? 

Also can Oro now enter Dragon Sage mode?


----------



## Shattering (Jul 10, 2012)

Guys the "real" Orochimaru was the one Sasuke assimilated in his own body and is saled in Totsuka sword but every curse mark has Orochimaru's chakra and a "weaker" Orochimaru can be formed from it.


----------



## Asherah (Jul 10, 2012)

Page 9 has Sasuke telling Orochimaru he wants something...and Oro says he doesn't need to say it, because he's been watching from inside Anko. Wtf? So he has consciousness inside people with his curse seal? >_>


----------



## Unknown (Jul 10, 2012)

Imo Orochimaru's role is clear now. He doesn't want Sasuke-s body anymore. Why would he take an EMS Sasuke when he can take an inmortal Madara with EMS+Rinnegan+Monkuton+infinite chakra+ regeneration+ a contract with Kyubi.

Orochimaru is probably going to help Sasuke till he gets near Madara, then he is going to take control of Madara-s super body.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Also can Oro now enter Dragon Sage mode?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Unknown said:


> Imo Orochimaru's role is clear now. He doesn't want Sasuke-s body anymore. Why would he take an EMS Sasuke when he can take an inmortal Madara with EMS+Rinnegan+Monkuton+infinite chakra+ regeneration+ a contract with Kyubi.
> 
> Orochimaru is probably going to help Sasuke till he gets near Madara, then he is going to take control of Madara-s super body.



He couldn't even take over Sauce, and you think he is gonna take over mokuton rinnegan ems madara?


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Asherah said:


> Page 9 has Sasuke telling Orochimaru he wants something...and Oro says he doesn't need to say it, because he's been watching from inside Anko. Wtf? So he has consciousness inside people with his curse seal? >_>



yeah...like minato watching inside naruto.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 10, 2012)

I doubt Oro is in EVERY seal out there.  Recall, there were two Curse Seals that were reportedly the strongest; the type that Sasuke and Anko had, and the type that Kimimaro had.  And they were only given to his most promising apprentices/slaves.  So if there were going to be any CS slaves that Oro hid himself in, I'm guessing that he would probably only limit himself to those he gave those specific seals to.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Gotta wonder if this is the real Orochimaru, or some kind of _"copy"_ made from his genetic material and whatever remnants of himself he had residing within Anko's Ten no Juuin.



Orochimaru shouldn't have any memories of Sasuke or anything since Anko got the curse seal if he's just something trapped in it.

Perhaps when Orochimaru "dies", all of his fragments get his memories, like with Kage Bunshin?



jgalt7 said:


> yeah...like minato watching inside naruto.



Never mind, then.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> yeah...like minato watching inside naruto.



minato and kyuubi.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He couldn't even take over Sauce, and you think he is gonna take over mokuton rinnegan ems madara?



the rate he';s going, he just might absorb madara even kabuto modified madara in a certain way, i guess....especially if madara has a curse seal.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Please. Orochimaru wouldn't have come back now if he didn't have a major role.
> 
> Odds of him taking over Sasuke and becoming the final villain are high.



No they aren't

They are nill.

There is a reason Kishi has been growing Sasuke and Naruto.

This is taking too long. I want the translation now


----------



## Unknown (Jul 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He couldn't even take over Sauce, and you think he is gonna take over mokuton rinnegan ems madara?



Yes. He only needs that Sasuke, Naruto or Tobi fight Madara and weaken him for a moment. In that moment Oro attacks and posses him.

Not to mention that we don-t know which body was used to mae Madara-s Edo Tensei, or if Kabuto changed it and give that body the CS....


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 10, 2012)

Unknown said:


> Imo Orochimaru's role is clear now. He doesn't want Sasuke-s body anymore. Why would he take an EMS Sasuke when he can take an inmortal Madara with EMS+Rinnegan+Monkuton+infinite chakra+ regeneration+ a contract with Kyubi.
> 
> Orochimaru is probably going to help Sasuke till he gets near Madara, then he is going to take control of Madara-s super body.


So a remnant trace of Orochimaru is going to win a battle of control against Uchiha Madara. Right.

He's  likelier to be one paneled by Juugo after giving Sasuke what he wants.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> So a remnant trace of Orochimaru is going to win a battle of control against Uchiha Madara. Right.



Sasuke is going to beat Madara, not Oro. Oro is now Sauske's bitch and nothing more.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru has been watching threw Anko.

Talk about other shit he may have seen. Anko, hope you haven't been doing any nasty shit with other ninja....


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Gotta wonder if this is the real Orochimaru, or some kind of _"copy"_ made from his genetic material and whatever remnants of himself he had residing within Anko's Ten no Juuin.
> 
> Also, I must express my disappointment that he wasn't released from the Totsuka no Tsurugi.  Wanted that to prove Sasuke could use it.





Shattering said:


> Guys the "real" Orochimaru was the one Sasuke assimilated in his own body and is saled in Totsuka sword but every curse mark has Orochimaru's chakra and a "weaker" Orochimaru can be formed from it.



Once and for all. There is no "real" Orochimaru or rather there is no "false" Orochimaru. Oro's real body is that multitude of snakes we saw face Sasuke.  All of those snakes are Orochimaru. That's how far he has given up his humanity. Each snake by itself is a complete piece of Orochimaru. That's why Oro bragged to Sasuke ages ago that he didn't have a jutsu that could kill him because you had to kill every last snake, destroy all of his chakra to really kill him. What Itachi sealed wasn't Oro's soul or anything like that, he just sealed the part of Oro which was within Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Jul 10, 2012)

anko was used fo reaurect orochimaru








AS I FUCKING PREDICTED YUOU DOUBTERS!!!!!!


----------



## Kusa (Jul 10, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Orochimaru has been watching threw Anko.
> 
> Talk about other shit he may have seen. Anko, hope you haven't been doing any nasty shit with other ninja....




He probably hoped Anko would do it with Sasuke,so he could look at  nekkid Sasuke the whole time


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

> Odds of him taking over Sasuke and becoming the final villain are high.


impossible

Sauce's plot-shield grows ever stronger


only Naruto can break it


info 100%


----------



## corsair (Jul 10, 2012)

Unknown said:


> Imo Orochimaru's role is clear now. He doesn't want Sasuke-s body anymore. Why would he take an EMS Sasuke when he can take an inmortal Madara with EMS+Rinnegan+Monkuton+infinite chakra+ regeneration+ a contract with Kyubi.
> 
> Orochimaru is probably going to help Sasuke till he gets near Madara, then he is going to take control of Madara-s super body.



You want him to get onepaneld again?


----------



## Unknown (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> So a remnant trace of Orochimaru is going to win a battle of control against Uchiha Madara. Right.
> 
> He's  likelier to be one paneled by Juugo after giving Sasuke what he wants.



No, Tobi, Naruto or Sasuke are going to win aganist him, Orochimaru will just wait till the right moment and take his body when Madara is about to be defeated.

Adding to Madara,s power set the sage mode.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 10, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Some people may not like the idea of Orochimaru being brought back so easily.
> 
> His presence will definitely make things more interesting though—he's a wild card.
> 
> ...


If he was reversing some jutsu though, wouldn't it rather be the reversal of Oro's jutsu to bring him out? What you're saying is like say you lock a door with a key then use a completely different key to open it.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

madara is still an edo.....which is still an orochimaru jutsu.  he would know the ins and outs of that jutsu and any kind of fail safe.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Seems like Kabutos snake was nothing special, and the different color text was just for flavor.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru = Sakura's final villain. Kishi chose to bring back the antagonist with the least credibility to give her her 15mn of fame.
the scroll and Taka = defeated by the rookies

Here, I said it.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

adee said:


> If he was reversing some jutsu though, wouldn't it rather be the reversal of Oro's jutsu to bring him out? What you're saying is like say you lock a door with a key then use a completely different key to open it.



i think it's more like just as you can use a key to unlock a door, you can use the same key to lock it.....and vice versa.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> i think it's more like just as you can use a key to unlock a door, you can use the same key to lock it.....and vice versa.



More like, if you have a closed door, putting a lock on it can either lock the door or open it.


----------



## Sollet (Jul 10, 2012)

lol the biggest loser this chapter is Kabuto... He even lost the oro powers he had stolen AND he is still trapped in Izanami.

GG Kabuto.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 10, 2012)

So, is this some severely weakened version of Orochimaru? like, Chouji tier. Surely he can't be at full strength.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> So, is this some severely weakened version of Orochimaru? like, Chouji tier. Surely he can't be at full strength.



It seems that he drained all of Kabuto's powers; that said I believe that he might be even stronger than before.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> So, is this some severely weakened version of Orochimaru? like, Chouji tier. Surely he can't be at full strength.



As long as he is with Sasuke, he will only fight second tiers characters since the first tier characters will be fighting Sasuke. He is unlikely to fight someone stronger than Tsunade / Jiraiya or the rookies.  (Sakura is my first choice actually)

Oro fans will explain his loss by the fact he is weakened but I doubt Kishi will say anything about it.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

LOTS of dialogue this chapter


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Wouldn't it be amazing if Oro said that the sage-mode form that Kabuto used was incomplete?

uheheheh.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Wouldn't it be amazing if Oro said that the sage-mode form that Kabuto used was incomplete?
> 
> uheheheh.



No because it was complete.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Wouldn't it be amazing if Oro said that the sage-mode form that Kabuto used was incomplete?
> 
> uheheheh.


if this happens, some people here will commit suicide


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Jul 10, 2012)

To be fair Kabuto was much stronger than Orochimaru.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Seems like Kabutos snake was nothing special, and the different color text was just for flavor.



Apparently? On the other hand, Orochimaru just absorbed it. He may have a flashback explaining its significance.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Wouldn't it be amazing if Oro said that the sage-mode form that Kabuto used was incomplete?
> 
> uheheheh.



that is very likely.  kabuto's sage mode contradicts the rarity of the feat itself when explained by the toad sages.  it was suppose to take years if not a lifetime to master sage mode and kabuto managed it in like a year or less?


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 10, 2012)

The kings has returned! Orochimaru is such a fucking boss. I don't know what he was saying but the panels looked awesome and the absorption shit he did on Kabuto was just true G.


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 10, 2012)

Oro isn't even angry that Sauce tried to kill him

And Sauce is teaming up with him (again)?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

something that i find hilarious is the fact that orochimaru bitting sasuke and giving him the cursed seal was such a big deal in part 1, now sasuke and juugo can "remove" it so easily


----------



## Kusa (Jul 10, 2012)

RandomLurker said:


> Oro isn't even angry that Sauce tried to kill him
> 
> And Sauce is teaming up with him (again)?



Oro knew Sasuke would backstab him if he got the chance.


----------



## Trent (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, I'm a bit surprised that Oro seems to still be standing at the end of this chapter! 

Is it because there's more to say to the Sauce or that Oro has to do something for him so hasn't outlived his usefulness yet?


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

RandomLurker said:


> Oro isn't even angry that Sauce tried to kill him
> 
> And Sauce is teaming up with him (again)?



Well, Naruto isn't mad that Sasuke tried to kill him either and he wants to team up with him again as well .


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised now if Orochimaru never leaves for good.
Appearantly there is always some way for him to return.


Suigetsu hiding behind Kabuto.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 10, 2012)

It seems Orochimaru has returned just to be nothing more than Sasuke's bitch. Anyway I really want to know what's on that damn scroll


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

oro will be the next hokage


----------



## Trent (Jul 10, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> that is very likely.  kabuto's sage mode contradicts the rarity of the feat itself when explained by the toad sages.  it was suppose to take years if not a lifetime to master sage mode and kabuto managed it in like a year or less?



Didn't it take _*3 weeks or so*_ for Naruto to master it?


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 10, 2012)

Trent said:


> Didn't it take _*3 weeks or so*_ for Naruto to master it?



One week actually.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 10, 2012)

Trent said:


> Didn't it take _*3 weeks or so*_ for Naruto to master it?



Main characters don't count.  They never count (3-day Bankai mastery, anyone?)


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 10, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> that is very likely.  kabuto's sage mode contradicts the rarity of the feat itself when explained by the toad sages.



Yup, been saying this for ages.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> something that i find hilarious is the fact that orochimaru bitting sasuke and giving him the cursed seal was such a big deal in part 1, now sasuke and juugo can "remove" it so easily



well, you still need "part" of Oro to do it

but still...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

jacamo said:


> well, you still need "part" of Oro to do it
> 
> but still...




its just silly


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 10, 2012)

Sheesh... It seems like a LOT of retcon is happening here. And wow, I think Kishi needs to stop doing chapter-long narration/ dialogues. It's been happening too often in the past few months.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

Fuujin said:


> The kings has returned! Orochimaru is such a fucking boss. I don't know what he was saying but the panels looked awesome and the absorption shit he did on Kabuto was just true G.



You've got to wonder though if Sasuke has thought things through. He just revived Oro with apparently no strings attached and allowed him to take the power Kabuto had gained. Which means Oro should now be atleast as strong as Kabuto was. And that Kabuto was stronger than Sasuke was. 
I know the plot won't allow Oro to defeat Sasuke, but still Sasuke should have atleast prepared some insurance against the inevitable betrayal.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, they didn't exactly remove it. They enhanced it and then Sasuke "encouraged" Orochimaru to leave Anko, a place he probably didn't want to stay.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

Suigetsu is the best


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Well, they didn't exactly remove it. They enhanced it and then Sasuke "encouraged" Orochimaru to leave Anko, a place he probably didn't want to stay.


yeah but...its hard to imagine that hiruzen or somebody in konoha couldnt try to do some voodoo shit too to bring him out


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Trent said:


> Didn't it take _*3 weeks or so*_ for Naruto to master it?



the child of prophecy doesn't count......


----------



## Trent (Jul 10, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Main characters don't count.  They never count (3-day Bankai mastery, anyone?)



I know but for a powerhouse and a stated genius like Kabuto, mastering sage mode quickly isn't surprising, like _*at all*_.

He was as much of a one man army as Naruto.

The guy already was shown to surpass Oro in his use of Edo Tensei for example, he clearly is in the same league as Naruto when it comes to this kind of quick power up/mastery of new jutsus.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2012)

thats cool 


july 23 is sasuke's birthday, perhaps we will get a chapter cover with him


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> You've got to wonder though if Sasuke has thought things through. He just revived Oro with apparently no strings attached and allowed him to take the power Kabuto had gained. Which means Oro should now be atleast as strong as Kabuto was. And that Kabuto was stronger than Sasuke was.
> *I know the plot won't allow Oro to defeat Sasuke, but still Sasuke should have atleast prepared some insurance against the inevitable betrayal.*



Your statement here is a little contradicting.... If plot won't allow him to defeat Sasuke, then you are casually already admitting Oro's inferiority. Thus there is insurance in the fact that Sasuke is superior by your own admission.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't find Kabutos Sage Mode legit due to all of his modifications.


----------



## Asherah (Jul 10, 2012)

Last bit of side text says about the 4 man cell. Juugo and Suigetsu confirmed to be tagging along with Sauce and Oro. Awesome


----------



## Hermansen (Jul 10, 2012)

The goddamn juubi is on it's way, wtf is this side story shit? Kishi, I am dissapoint. Again, too many different things going on at the same time to keep a good pace with 20-ish pages each week as it is, and then you dedicate an entire chapter to someone that obviously won't be relevant in the end just after teasing with the arguably most powerful thing of all time? I don't know why I even keep having expectations for chapters anymore


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 10, 2012)

Holy shit this is out early.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 10, 2012)

Asherah said:


> Last bit of side text says about the 4 man cell. Juugo and Suigetsu confirmed to be tagging along with Sauce and Oro. Awesome



damn... i was hopeful that the "4" meant the 4 Hokages who are stuck in the belly of the Death God were going to be revived through Edo Tensei

oh well


----------



## Hermansen (Jul 10, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Your statement here is a little contradicting.... If plot won't allow him to defeat Sasuke, then you are casually already admitting Oro's inferiority. Thus there is insurance in the fact that Sasuke is superior by your own admission.



You do understand that this is a work of fiction and konohamaru could teleport to madara with a  rasengan to the face if Kishi wanted it right?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jul 10, 2012)

Hermansen said:


> You do understand that this is a work of fiction and konohamaru could teleport to madara with a  rasengan to the face if Kishi wanted it right?



I don't understand how your conjecture relates to my assessment.


----------



## TobiSO6P (Jul 10, 2012)

I woke up, the first thing I did was start up my computer out of excitement because I wanna see the Juubi, I skim through the Chapter and I only see Orochimaru.
Very dissapointed but then again I could've seen this coming Kishimoto is probably dragging things out, I doubt we'll see Juubi in the next chapter aswell.



Hermansen said:


> The goddamn juubi is on it's way, wtf is this side story shit? Kishi, I am dissapoint. Again, too many different things going on at the same time to keep a good pace with 20-ish pages each week as it is, and then you dedicate an entire chapter to someone that obviously won't be relevant in the end just after teasing with the arguably most powerful thing of all time? I don't know why I even keep having expectations for chapters anymore



Every week I'm very hyped up and I end up being dissapointed really bad, last week's chapter was pretty good though


----------



## Spanktastik (Jul 10, 2012)

Sigh my eagerness for some Naruto/Bee vs Tobi action is continueing to grow, chapters like this one make me cry. 

I hope Orochimaru will be able to capture my attention and make the wait bearable.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru had Sennin chakra? Did I read that right?


----------



## Benn Beckman0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Today is Tuesday??Right?*

Right ???????????
Well that was an easy comeback, just sayin'-
I have high expectations for oro.
hmmm today is tuesday. I'm speechless --


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone else felt Sasuke's pose felt familiar...?



A nice little detail


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 10, 2012)

so does this oro have a new soul? you know since his previous soul was sealed in totsuka


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 10, 2012)

Watching Kabuto/Orochimaru fandom explode. I really really need to catch up on reading the series now, don't I? Worst YK named user ever I am, I bet.


----------



## Recal (Jul 10, 2012)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Watching Kabuto/Orochimaru fandom explode. I really really need to catch up on reading the series now, don't I? Worst YK named user ever I am, I bet.



Now is a good time to be an Oro fan. 

(Let's hope it lasts. )


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 10, 2012)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Watching Kabuto/Orochimaru fandom explode. I really really need to catch up on reading the series now, don't I? Worst YK named user ever I am, I bet.



Kabuto fandom exploding? More like crying. Yet again


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 10, 2012)

for me a wasted week of waiting... kishi totally offpaneled naruto vs tobi fight.... I hate him now.... I sooo expected to see pseudo juubi and some fight there since he offpaneled most of the fight for kabuto and sasuke/itachi carap.... but nope... lets give another sasuke chapter only...with annoying sugitsu...slave jugoo... and the biggest ass pull like living oro even throught his souls has been sealed >__<

who mostly sasuke is going to see are sasukes mother and father... from them he will mostly learn the other side of the story... like why uchiha clan decided to form rebellion (sasukes father was their leader after all)...

the 2 rikudou sons cant know uchiha as this clan formed long long in the descendant line

sasuke heared story from itachis perspective... now he will want to hear it from his parents perspective... then get "I love you" from mom and there he goes... oro knows eod tensei so sasuke asked him to do a favour for him...



but damn I dont want to see sasuke next chapter !!! not even in 1 bloody panel...he can just go on vacation so we can for a while focus on naruto vs tobi so juubi vs kurama or 2nd juubi.... reinofecements and kages and madara...


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Suigetsu is the best


This. 

And dat Orochimaru 

I liked seeing Sasuke, Anko, Juu and Sui, Orochimaru back in action, the exposition, Kabuto being de-creepified, etc. Basically, everything was good.

Sasuke looked like he was...sympathetic...toward Kabuto in that panel where Orochi-gross was removed.

Lol, Karin isn't in the 四人一組 (four man cell). I thought for sure they'd at least mention her this chap


----------



## x5exotic (Jul 10, 2012)

I fucking knew it. I am epic


----------



## OgreMagi (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow this is incredible.  I actually didnt mind the sauce being in the chapter this time too much because Oro was just so dominant and amazing.  I hope he does take madara's body soon and become FV..come on kishi make it happen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ch1p (Jul 10, 2012)

The fuck is that bottom panel? Has this been discussed and I missed it? It looks like Sasuke's CS2. He has his sword there and it looks like it's a wing unfolding... So after fighting Deidara?


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> The fuck is that bottom panel? Has this been discussed and I missed it? It looks like Sasuke's CS2. He has his sword there and it looks like it's a wing unfolding... So after fighting Deidara?



It's from his fight with Itachi, right as Orochimaru popped out of Sasuke's cursed seal.


*Spoiler*: _Top panel_


----------



## ch1p (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you. I thought the hair was too short, but it was a copy of a previous panel after all.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

No problem.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jul 11, 2012)

So Anko's body had the Cursed Seal of heaven that held his consciousness right?
Juugo implanted the flesh of Orochimaru into the cursed seal and he he was then able to be revived - both mind and spirit?


----------



## Kronin (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry someone could explain me the first two panels of the page:



I don't understand the surpirse of Suigetsu: he has already seen the transformation of Juugo, so the only explanation is that his metamorphosis in that scene is different from his previous, like seems comparing the arm of that scene with this panel:



So Juugo has two transformation, also if his original was called by his copies however the "curse seal transformation"?




JuubiSage said:


> Anyone else felt Sasuke's pose felt familiar...?
> 
> 
> 
> A nice little detail



Good eye, sincerely the pose of Sasuke reminded me only that during his Susanoo (but with reversed intentions):


----------



## Boshoku (Jul 14, 2012)

So Sasuke has already heard the story on Itachi's choice, hes heard it from his reincarnation and now he wants to know what he felt, gay.
And this will just result in 12 more chapters of flashbacks.


----------

